# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Βοήθεια ξαφνικές πολλες έκτακτες

## Elli19899

Καλησπερα σας δεν είναι η πρωτη φορα που γράφω εννοείται για έκτακτες μα φοβάμαι πολυ. Μόλις γυρισα σπιτι από τη δουλειά και μόλις ξεκίνησε να μου έρχεται περιοδος. Ξαφνικά με το που έφαγα με έπιασαν ανά δυο δευτερόλεπτα έκτακτες. Είναι πολλες και πολυ δυνατές. Φοβάμαι. Τι να κάνω? Έχει παρατηρησει κάποια άλλη κοπέλα το ίδιο λόγο περιοδου? Συγνώμη από τους άντρες εννοείται οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια κάτι παραπανω απο καλοδεχούμενη.

----------


## trelameni

Δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι τετοιο.μηπως προερχεται απο πολυ αερα στο στομαχι ή εφαγες βαριά??

----------


## Elli19899

Δεν ξέρω γαμωτο. Ναι έφαγα πολυ και ότι να ναι αλλά να είναι από αυτό? Είχα ηρεμήσει από δαυτες. Έλεος πια. Δεν μπορώ να χαρω τίποτα. Γιατί δεν μπορώ να ξέρω από τι είναι και να φυγουν επιτέλους? Τρέμω δεν σταματάνε με τίποτα.

----------


## elpida33

Απολυτως φυσιολογικό στη περιοδο λιγες μερες πριν τη περιοδο κ τις γονιμες μερες μετα τη περιοδο, οπως μ ειχε πει ο καρδιολόγος μου γτ κ εγω παιδευομαι ετσι χολντερ γυναικων αυτες τις μερες ειναι εξαλλα!!!

----------


## Elli19899

Τώρα δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά και το στομάχι μου είναι χαλια. Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδια τι να πω. Εχω τρελαθει πια.

----------


## elpida33

Ετσι ειναι οι περισσότερες γυναικες κ η ανακατωσουρα φυσιολογικη, αυτες τις μερες δν ειναι τυχαιο π κ εγω δε τρωω πολυ ειδικα τις πρωτες μερες, ειναι θεμα ορμονων κ σωματος εγω απο μικρη λιγο πριν τη περιοδο εχω για 3 μερες εκτατες κ τις πρωτες παλι..

----------


## ΖΜΕ

Το ίδιο και εγώ. Λόγω ορμονών. Επίσης όταν φουσκωσω ή με πιάσει το έντερο κατευθείαν με πιάνουν έκτακτες. Σε νιώθω απόλυτα. Μαρτύριο. Πως είσαι σήμερα??

----------


## Elenas

Βρε παιδιά όταν τύχει να αρρωστήσετε από ίωση η γρίπη νιώθετε και χειρότερα τι έκτακτες; Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο με επηρεάζει αυτό, το οτι περιμένω περίοδο, η το άγχος που έχω γενικα με διαφορά θέματα σπουδών και εργασίας αλλά είναι τρομερό το τι μου συμβαίνει 2 μέρες τώρα που κάπως συνερχομαι από την ιωση. Βγαίνω να περπατήσω όλα οκ με το που γυρίζω σπίτι ασταμάτητες και παρα πολύ τρομακτικές. Σαν να έχω ένα χέρι στην καρδιά και την σφίγγει. Κάποιες πονάνε κιόλας. Εχω ξαπλώσει εδώ και ώρα και φοβάμαι να σηκωθώ. Τι ζωή κι αυτή...

----------


## Mikamika

Καλησπέρα! Έχεις κάποιο καρδιολογικο θέμα? Ίσως φταίει αυτό. Επίσης αν έχεις μπορεί να σε πείραξε το φαγητό. Ήταν βαρύ? Πολύ αλμιρο μήπως?

----------


## Elenas

> Καλησπέρα! Έχεις κάποιο καρδιολογικο θέμα? Ίσως φταίει αυτό. Επίσης αν έχεις μπορεί να σε πείραξε το φαγητό. Ήταν βαρύ? Πολύ αλμιρο μήπως?


Τιποτα διαγνωσμενο, ωστοσο τοσο χαλια που νιωθω πλεον με αυτες θα πρπεει να πιεσω για καμια μαγνητικη. Δεν με πειραζει ιδαιτερα το φαγητο,ουτε ειχα φαει κατι....

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Τιποτα διαγνωσμενο, ωστοσο τοσο χαλια που νιωθω πλεον με αυτες θα πρπεει να πιεσω για καμια μαγνητικη. Δεν με πειραζει ιδαιτερα το φαγητο,ουτε ειχα φαει κατι....


Έτσι αισθάνομαι και χειρότερα.. Τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν με αφήνουν. Σήμερα ήμουν έξω περίμενα λεωφορείο μετά από εξέταση που έκανα και με έπιασε κρίση με απανωτές!! Ταχυκαρδία τρελή και αρρυθμίες. Είπα τέλος θα πέσω μπροστά στον κόσμο.. Πήρα ένα νερό, ήπια ένα ζαναξ και σιγά σιγά συνηλθα και έφτασα σπίτι. Ακόμα χάλια είμαι από το σοκ

----------


## Elenas

> Έτσι αισθάνομαι και χειρότερα.. Τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν με αφήνουν. Σήμερα ήμουν έξω περίμενα λεωφορείο μετά από εξέταση που έκανα και με έπιασε κρίση με απανωτές!! Ταχυκαρδία τρελή και αρρυθμίες. Είπα τέλος θα πέσω μπροστά στον κόσμο.. Πήρα ένα νερό, ήπια ένα ζαναξ και σιγά σιγά συνηλθα και έφτασα σπίτι. Ακόμα χάλια είμαι από το σοκ


Για να νιωθεις καλα με ζαναξ μαλλον κατι σαν κρισεις πανικου ειναι. Διοτι εμενα ουτε το ζαναξ δεν τις ηρεμει. Υπαρχουν εκτακτες και εκτακτες αυτο ειναι το θεμα. Καποιες ειναι απλες οχι εντονες και πραγματικα δεν με ενοχλουν καθολου, σημασια δεν δινω, αλλες ομως ερχονται κατα ζευγη τριπλετες κουαρτετα πονανε σου κοβεται η ανασα τα ποδια, ειναι λες και σου βγαζουν την ψυχη. Αυτες ειναι που με ριχνουν και με τρομοκρατουν. Και το ακομα χειροτερο ειναι οτι ξερεις οτι δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια. Ειναι τοσο ψυχοφθορο...

----------


## Despinatrik

Αχ.... τι περνάω η γυναίκα με αυτές δεν λέγονται . Δεν είσαι η μόνη !! Για αυτό σου γράφω για να ηρεμήσεις κάπως . Ανά δυο με πέντε δευτερόλεπτα μπορεί να με πιάσουν . Όταν ξαπλώσω είναι ακόμα χειρότερο . Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όρθια όταν είμαι δεν κάνω . Αλλά όταν διπλώσω το στομάχι κάτσω ανάσκελα η μπρούμυτα νομίζω θα μείνω . Εμένα έχει ένα άλλο κακό όταν κάνω έκτακτες σαν να σταματάει τον φυσιολογικό ρυθμό της καρδιάς μου όπως κάνει εξάλλου απλα εμένα αντί για ταχυκαρδία μου κατεβάζει τους παλμούς μου . Πριν λίγες ημέρες είχα πάει στον καρδιολόγο μου έκανε εξετάσεις όπως και πριν κάτι μήνες με την μόνη διαφορά τώρα ότι της εντόπισε . Μου λέει από το στρες και τέτοια και μου έδωσε κάτι φάρμακα( για τον ρυθμό ) τα οποία ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει γιατί φοβάμαι για τις παρενέργειες Χριστέ μου δεν ξέρω .. 
στο μεταξύ έχω Γαστροοισοφαγική παλινδρόμηση και καούρες εδώ και κανένα χρόνο πριν ξεκινήσουν αυτές οι σιχαμενες και λέω μήπως είναι από το στομάχι . Πήρα και πολλά παραπάνω κιλά μετά την εγκυμοσύνη δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι μπορεί να φταίει έχω τρελαθεί . Τώρα που το είπες όμως περιμένω και εγώ περίοδο δεν ξέρω κατά πόση σχέση μπορεί να έχει αυτό . Δεν θυμάμαι την προηγούμενη φορά όταν με είχαν πιάσει αν περίμενα η όχι .. αλλά θα θα κοιτάξω αν δεν μείνω στον τόπο μέχρι εκείνη την ευλογημένη ώρα  εύχομαι Περαστικα σε όλους

----------


## Elenas

> Αχ.... τι περνάω η γυναίκα με αυτές δεν λέγονται . Δεν είσαι η μόνη !! Για αυτό σου γράφω για να ηρεμήσεις κάπως . Ανά δυο με πέντε δευτερόλεπτα μπορεί να με πιάσουν . Όταν ξαπλώσω είναι ακόμα χειρότερο . Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όρθια όταν είμαι δεν κάνω . Αλλά όταν διπλώσω το στομάχι κάτσω ανάσκελα η μπρούμυτα νομίζω θα μείνω . Εμένα έχει ένα άλλο κακό όταν κάνω έκτακτες σαν να σταματάει τον φυσιολογικό ρυθμό της καρδιάς μου όπως κάνει εξάλλου απλα εμένα αντί για ταχυκαρδία μου κατεβάζει τους παλμούς μου . Πριν λίγες ημέρες είχα πάει στον καρδιολόγο μου έκανε εξετάσεις όπως και πριν κάτι μήνες με την μόνη διαφορά τώρα ότι της εντόπισε . Μου λέει από το στρες και τέτοια και μου έδωσε κάτι φάρμακα( για τον ρυθμό ) τα οποία ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει γιατί φοβάμαι για τις παρενέργειες Χριστέ μου δεν ξέρω .. 
> στο μεταξύ έχω Γαστροοισοφαγική παλινδρόμηση και καούρες εδώ και κανένα χρόνο πριν ξεκινήσουν αυτές οι σιχαμενες και λέω μήπως είναι από το στομάχι . Πήρα και πολλά παραπάνω κιλά μετά την εγκυμοσύνη δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι μπορεί να φταίει έχω τρελαθεί . Τώρα που το είπες όμως περιμένω και εγώ περίοδο δεν ξέρω κατά πόση σχέση μπορεί να έχει αυτό . Δεν θυμάμαι την προηγούμενη φορά όταν με είχαν πιάσει αν περίμενα η όχι .. αλλά θα θα κοιτάξω αν δεν μείνω στον τόπο μέχρι εκείνη την ευλογημένη ώρα ������������ εύχομαι Περαστικα σε όλους


Εγω τις νιωθω οταν ειμαι ορθια. Με το που καθομαι τιποτα. Οταν ειμαι ορθια νιωθω βαρος στο στηθος, σαν να εχει γεμισει αερα και μετα εκτακτες. Κατεμε χειροτερο γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω καμια δραστηριοτητα. Σημερα το πρωι ηθελα να παω απλα λιγα βηματα πιο κατω και το σκεφτομουν κανα 2 ωρο πριν παρω την αποφαση να σηκωθω. Κοιτα σιγουρα επηρεαζουν οι ορμονες πριν την περιοδο το λενε και οι γιατροι ειδικα αν εχεις προεμμηνοριακο συνδρομο. Η γαστροοισοφαγικη επισης προκαλει και εχω αποκτησει τελευταια, τωρα δεν κοιμαμαι και καλα γιατι εχω βηχα οποτε δεν κανω σωστες αναπνοες και γινεται το ελα να δεις. Δεν την παλευω αλλο για ενα καφε δεν μπορω να παω.

----------


## Despinatrik

Καταλαβαίνω τι λες εγώ πάλι λεω να μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ ήρεμα όταν ξαπλώνω.. . Που φτάσαμε να λέμε ποιο είναι καλύτερο από το χειρότερο ...

----------


## Elli19899

Σας καταλαβαίνω όλες σε όλα!! Και μένα με το που διπλώσω ελενα η κάτσω κάπως ξεκινάνε πραγμα που με τρομάζει και μου προκαλει έκπληξη ταυτόχρονα. Περίοδος και έκτακτες για μένα πια πανε μαζί. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Στομάχι και έκτακτες παλι πανε μαζί. Εγω σε μένα τουλάχιστον βλέπω τεράστια συνδεση. Ελπίζω να είστε καλυτερα όλες. Προσπαθώ να είμαι καλά και ήρεμη σκεπτόμενη ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά!! Αλλά αυτές εκεί... Βαράνε αλυπητα. Και εγώ ελενα μου ενώ μου έδωσαν ένα χάπι πιο πολυ ηρεμιστικό και μετά για παλμους δεν πήρα τι παραμικρό. Θέλω όσο μπορώ να παλευω μόνη μου να ηρεμώ τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Elenas

> Σας καταλαβαίνω όλες σε όλα!! Και μένα με το που διπλώσω ελενα η κάτσω κάπως ξεκινάνε πραγμα που με τρομάζει και μου προκαλει έκπληξη ταυτόχρονα. Περίοδος και έκτακτες για μένα πια πανε μαζί. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Στομάχι και έκτακτες παλι πανε μαζί. Εγω σε μένα τουλάχιστον βλέπω τεράστια συνδεση. Ελπίζω να είστε καλυτερα όλες. Προσπαθώ να είμαι καλά και ήρεμη σκεπτόμενη ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά!! Αλλά αυτές εκεί... Βαράνε αλυπητα. Και εγώ ελενα μου ενώ μου έδωσαν ένα χάπι πιο πολυ ηρεμιστικό και μετά για παλμους δεν πήρα τι παραμικρό. Θέλω όσο μπορώ να παλευω μόνη μου να ηρεμώ τον εαυτό μου.


Πως την παλευεις να πηγαινεις δουλεια Ελλη? Το εχω απορια γενικα αυτο. Εχω αφησει 2 δουλειες γιατι δεν παλευοταν...δεν μπορω καν να βγω βολτα οχι να δουλεψω. Μαλλον ειμαι πολυ αδυναμος ανθρωπος γιατι απο οτι εχω κατααβει ειμαι η μονη που δεν σηκωνεται ουτε απο το κρεβατι καμια φορα εξαιτιας τους.

----------


## Despinatrik

> Πως την παλευεις να πηγαινεις δουλεια Ελλη? Το εχω απορια γενικα αυτο. Εχω αφησει 2 δουλειες γιατι δεν παλευοταν...δεν μπορω καν να βγω βολτα οχι να δουλεψω. Μαλλον ειμαι πολυ αδυναμος ανθρωπος γιατι απο οτι εχω κατααβει ειμαι η μονη που δεν σηκωνεται ουτε απο το κρεβατι καμια φορα εξαιτιας τους.


Και εγώ έτσι .. κάθε τι που έχει να κάνει με κόσμο δουλειά και τα σχετικά έτσι αντιδράω . Στεναχωριέμαι πολύ και κοιτάω τους άλλους που είναι φυσιολογικοί και ζηλεύω με την καλή έννοια . Ότι γιατί να μην είμαι και εγώ έτσι όπως ήμουν

----------


## Despinatrik

> Σας καταλαβαίνω όλες σε όλα!! Και μένα με το που διπλώσω ελενα η κάτσω κάπως ξεκινάνε πραγμα που με τρομάζει και μου προκαλει έκπληξη ταυτόχρονα. Περίοδος και έκτακτες για μένα πια πανε μαζί. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Στομάχι και έκτακτες παλι πανε μαζί. Εγω σε μένα τουλάχιστον βλέπω τεράστια συνδεση. Ελπίζω να είστε καλυτερα όλες. Προσπαθώ να είμαι καλά και ήρεμη σκεπτόμενη ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά!! Αλλά αυτές εκεί... Βαράνε αλυπητα. Και εγώ ελενα μου ενώ μου έδωσαν ένα χάπι πιο πολυ ηρεμιστικό και μετά για παλμους δεν πήρα τι παραμικρό. Θέλω όσο μπορώ να παλευω μόνη μου να ηρεμώ τον εαυτό μου.


Εύχομαι Περαστικα να είναι για όλες μας . Μια αγκαλιά από εμένα για όλες εσάς τις ευαίσθητες ψυχούλες γιατί εμείς τα παθαίνουμε αυτά . Οι αναίσθητοι τώρα που μιλάμε κοιμούνται στην ύπνο του δικαίου ☺️

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Εύχομαι Περαστικα να είναι για όλες μας . Μια αγκαλιά από εμένα για όλες εσάς τις ευαίσθητες ψυχούλες γιατί εμείς τα παθαίνουμε αυτά . Οι αναίσθητοι τώρα που μιλάμε κοιμούνται στην ύπνο του δικαίου ☺️


Καλά κάνουν οι άνθρωποι. Ειλικρινά μακάρι να ημου έτσι. Σαν τον άντρα μου. Ο κόσμος να χαλάσει στην κοσμαρα του. Δεν τρέχει μια.

----------


## agapoula

> Καλησπερα σας δεν είναι η πρωτη φορα που γράφω εννοείται για έκτακτες μα φοβάμαι πολυ. Μόλις γυρισα σπιτι από τη δουλειά και μόλις ξεκίνησε να μου έρχεται περιοδος. Ξαφνικά με το που έφαγα με έπιασαν ανά δυο δευτερόλεπτα έκτακτες. Είναι πολλες και πολυ δυνατές. Φοβάμαι. Τι να κάνω? Έχει παρατηρησει κάποια άλλη κοπέλα το ίδιο λόγο περιοδου? Συγνώμη από τους άντρες εννοείται οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια κάτι παραπανω απο καλοδεχούμενη.


Ειχα γράψει ενα κατεβατο κ το εχασα!! Ρεζουμε λοιπόν

Α) ΝΑΙ ΕΠΗΡΕΆΖΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ Η ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ ΤΙΣ ΈΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ - ΚΆΘΕ ΜΗΝΑ ΥΠΟΦΈΡΩ Κ ΕΓΩ

Β)ΚΑΙ ΘΈΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΜΆΧΟΥ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΏΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΎΝ ΚΑΙ ΈΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ Κ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΊΕΑ

Είναι εύκολο να σου πω μην αγχώνεσαι αλλα πραγματικά τα παθαινω κ εγω!

----------


## Elli19899

Σας ευχαριστω τόσο πολυ όλους. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όπως και να είμαι δεν αφήνω τη δουλειά μου γιατί δεν θέλω να παραδωθω τελείως. Ναι είμαι πολλες φορες στα προθυρα να την αφήσω αλλά παλευω με τον εαυτό μου πιο πολυ. Γιατί να πριν λίγο μπήκα σπίτι και έφαγα λίγο και αμέσως σκέφτηκα να δεν με έχουν πιασει σήμερα και τσουπ μετά από λίγο έχω συνέχεια ανά δυο δευτερόλεπτα. Είναι θέμα μυαλού? Ελπίζω ναι γιατί το παλευω πολυ μέσα μου να βρω την ηρεμία μου και παραλληλα μήπως να βοηθηθω και με τις έκτακτες. Ναι τις τρέμω ναι τις φοβάμαι ναι μπορεί να με επηρεάζουν και να μην θέλω να κουνηθω αλλά θα προσπαθω παντα. Ένα βήμα τη φορά μπας και νιώσω καλυτερα. Λέω μέσα μου ήρεμα θα σταματήσουν και αν δεν σταματουν λέω οκ δέξου τες. Δεν θα πεθανεις. Τώρα ρε παιδια εννοείται φοβάμαι μην πεθανω μη σταματήσει η καρδιά μου αλλά τι άλλο μένει να κάνουμε? Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να βρω άλλη λυση.

----------


## trelameni

> Σας καταλαβαίνω όλες σε όλα!! Και μένα με το που διπλώσω ελενα η κάτσω κάπως ξεκινάνε πραγμα που με τρομάζει και μου προκαλει έκπληξη ταυτόχρονα. Περίοδος και έκτακτες για μένα πια πανε μαζί. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Στομάχι και έκτακτες παλι πανε μαζί. Εγω σε μένα τουλάχιστον βλέπω τεράστια συνδεση. Ελπίζω να είστε καλυτερα όλες. Προσπαθώ να είμαι καλά και ήρεμη σκεπτόμενη ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά!! Αλλά αυτές εκεί... Βαράνε αλυπητα. Και εγώ ελενα μου ενώ μου έδωσαν ένα χάπι πιο πολυ ηρεμιστικό και μετά για παλμους δεν πήρα τι παραμικρό. Θέλω όσο μπορώ να παλευω μόνη μου να ηρεμώ τον εαυτό μου.


Και εγω αυτο με το στομαχι και εκτακτες με τρελαινει.απο παλια εχω θεμα με το ατομαχι,γιατι εχω εκτακτες τον τελευταιο 1,5 χρόνο??εμενα που η καρδιολογος δεν μου εδωσε τιποτα γιατι ητανε ελαχιστες οι εκτακτες στο holter???θα παω να κανω μια γαστροσκοπηση στο τελος του μηνα να δω τι θα βγει και απο εκει.εκει που λες τις ξεφορτωθηκα ερχονται με δυναμη να σουωτα χαλασουν ολα.ενα με τα πατωματα

----------


## Elli19899

Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Πάλι με έπιασαν και συνέχεια γιατί δεν σταματούν? Νόμιζα ότι θα σταματήσουν ως συνήθως αλλά τώρα παραπαει. Φοβάμαι. Λέτε να παω σε γιατρό?

----------


## Elenas

Και να πας σε γιατρό Έλλη μου θα σου πει ότι είναι ακίνδυνες και να τις συνηθίσεις...
Δεν σου έχει δώσει κάποιο χαπάκι για όταν έχεις πολλές;

----------


## trelameni

> Και να πας σε γιατρό Έλλη μου θα σου πει ότι είναι ακίνδυνες και να τις συνηθίσεις...
> Δεν σου έχει δώσει κάποιο χαπάκι για όταν έχεις πολλές;


Ακινδυνες οκ ,αλλα γιατι δεν σταματανε???και αφου τις πυροδοτει το αγχος οταν ειμαστε ηρεμοι γιατι εμφανιζονται τοτε ???υπαρχει τροπος να απαλλαχτουμε μια και για παντα???αυτο ειναι το ζητημα που με απασχολει,αλλα κανεις δεν δινει απαντηση(εννοω απο τους γιατρους).

----------


## Elli19899

Τα ίδια σκέφτομαι και εγώ. Να τώρα ας πουμε γυρισα σπιτι έφαγα ένα μπισκότο και παιδια είχα έκτακτες για δυο ωρες. Δεν μπορώ να το πιστεψω. Όταν νιώθω το στομάχι μου κάπως νιώθω και έκτακτες αλλά και παλι δεν ξέρω. Να είναι όντως μόνο από αυτό? Να είναι κάτι άλλο? Αφου τα έχω ψάξει όλα γιατί συνεχίζουν? Παιδιά βάζω τα δυνατά μου να είμαι όσο πιο θετική γίνεται γιατί δεν θα αντέξω άλλο. Με έχουν τρελάνει αλλά τι να κάνω? Φοβάμαι τα πάντα. Φοβάμαι να κάνω οτιδήποτε μην τις χειροτερεψω. Έχετε παρατηρήσει εσείς κατι να βοηθάει?

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Τα ίδια σκέφτομαι και εγώ. Να τώρα ας πουμε γυρισα σπιτι έφαγα ένα μπισκότο και παιδια είχα έκτακτες για δυο ωρες. Δεν μπορώ να το πιστεψω. Όταν νιώθω το στομάχι μου κάπως νιώθω και έκτακτες αλλά και παλι δεν ξέρω. Να είναι όντως μόνο από αυτό? Να είναι κάτι άλλο? Αφου τα έχω ψάξει όλα γιατί συνεχίζουν? Παιδιά βάζω τα δυνατά μου να είμαι όσο πιο θετική γίνεται γιατί δεν θα αντέξω άλλο. Με έχουν τρελάνει αλλά τι να κάνω? Φοβάμαι τα πάντα. Φοβάμαι να κάνω οτιδήποτε μην τις χειροτερεψω. Έχετε παρατηρήσει εσείς κατι να βοηθάει?


Αυτό με το στομάχι το έχω και εγώ. Μόλις πριστω αρχίζουν. Ο γιατρός δεν σου έχει δώσει κάτι??

----------


## nicolina

> Τα ίδια σκέφτομαι και εγώ. Να τώρα ας πουμε γυρισα σπιτι έφαγα ένα μπισκότο και παιδια είχα έκτακτες για δυο ωρες. Δεν μπορώ να το πιστεψω. Όταν νιώθω το στομάχι μου κάπως νιώθω και έκτακτες αλλά και παλι δεν ξέρω. Να είναι όντως μόνο από αυτό? Να είναι κάτι άλλο? Αφου τα έχω ψάξει όλα γιατί συνεχίζουν? Παιδιά βάζω τα δυνατά μου να είμαι όσο πιο θετική γίνεται γιατί δεν θα αντέξω άλλο. Με έχουν τρελάνει αλλά τι να κάνω? Φοβάμαι τα πάντα. Φοβάμαι να κάνω οτιδήποτε μην τις χειροτερεψω. Έχετε παρατηρήσει εσείς κατι να βοηθάει?


Δεν μπορει να εχεις εκτακτες επειδη εφαγες ενα μπισκοτο.Ναι μεν δημιουργουνται εκτακτες λόγω στομαχου αλλα συνθως αυτο συμβαινει αν φας πολυ και ειδικα αν φας και μετα ξαπλωσεις.Οχι απο ενα μπισκοτο.μαλλον η φοβια σου τις δημιουργει.Ακομα και ψυχοσωματικε ςνα ειναι ομως θελει πολυ προσπαθεια για να ξεκολλησει ςτο μυαλο σου.Προσπαθησε να εισαι ηρεμη...ξερω ειναι δυσκολο.

----------


## Elli19899

Μα ρε παιδια ένα περιεργο πραγμα οι έκτακτες μου μέχρι τώρα ήταν όποτε να ναι και εδώ και μια βδομαδα ειναι το απόγευμα και κρατάνε όλη νυχτα. Γιατί? Είναι δυνατόν να αλλάζουν το ποτε πιανουν? Ξεκινουν εδώ και μια βδομαδα από το απόγευμα λες και έχουν πρόγραμμα. Θα τρελαθω

----------


## Elenas

Έλλη μήπως είσαι όλη μερα έξω και γυρίζεις απογευμα; Εμενα εμφανίζονται κάποιες φορές με το που πατήσω σπίτι και χαλαρώσω...

----------


## trelameni

> Μα ρε παιδια ένα περιεργο πραγμα οι έκτακτες μου μέχρι τώρα ήταν όποτε να ναι και εδώ και μια βδομαδα ειναι το απόγευμα και κρατάνε όλη νυχτα. Γιατί? Είναι δυνατόν να αλλάζουν το ποτε πιανουν? Ξεκινουν εδώ και μια βδομαδα από το απόγευμα λες και έχουν πρόγραμμα. Θα τρελαθω


Οταν εισαι εξω απο το σπιτι σκεφτεσαι καθολου τις εκτακτες???γιατι και εμενα με πιανουν τον τελευταιο καιρο σε ασχετες στιγμες.

----------


## Άγνωστη

> Καλησπερα σας δεν είναι η πρωτη φορα που γράφω εννοείται για έκτακτες μα φοβάμαι πολυ. Μόλις γυρισα σπιτι από τη δουλειά και μόλις ξεκίνησε να μου έρχεται περιοδος. Ξαφνικά με το που έφαγα με έπιασαν ανά δυο δευτερόλεπτα έκτακτες. Είναι πολλες και πολυ δυνατές. Φοβάμαι. Τι να κάνω? Έχει παρατηρησει κάποια άλλη κοπέλα το ίδιο λόγο περιοδου? Συγνώμη από τους άντρες εννοείται οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια κάτι παραπανω απο καλοδεχούμενη.


Καλησπέρα. Και βέβαια στην περίοδο συμβαίνει εμένα μου το έχει πει καρδιολόγος. Δεν έχουν εξηγήση για ποιον λόγο συμβαίνει αλλά συνηθίζεται.

----------


## Elli19899

Απελπισία είναι όλο αυτό. Αλήθεια. Δεν μπορώ να ξαπλώσω καν από την αριστερή μου μεριά. Με το που ξαπλώσω από αριστερά με πιανουν έκτακτες. Έχει τυχει σε κανέναν? Δεν τις αντεχω αλλο τις φοβάμαι τόσο πολυ.

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Απελπισία είναι όλο αυτό. Αλήθεια. Δεν μπορώ να ξαπλώσω καν από την αριστερή μου μεριά. Με το που ξαπλώσω από αριστερά με πιανουν έκτακτες. Έχει τυχει σε κανέναν? Δεν τις αντεχω αλλο τις φοβάμαι τόσο πολυ.


Ναι με πιάνουν και όταν κάνω συγκεκριμένες κινήσεις. Είτε ξαπλώσω από αριστερά, είτε σκυψω! Είτε πάω να σηκώσω κάτι βαρη. Άσε...

----------


## trelameni

> Απελπισία είναι όλο αυτό. Αλήθεια. Δεν μπορώ να ξαπλώσω καν από την αριστερή μου μεριά. Με το που ξαπλώσω από αριστερά με πιανουν έκτακτες. Έχει τυχει σε κανέναν? Δεν τις αντεχω αλλο τις φοβάμαι τόσο πολυ.


Εμένα με πιανουν οταν ξαπλωνω απο τη δεξια πλευρα.καθε μερα φοβος.πως θα τις ξεφορτωθουμε δεν ξερω τις ατιμες!!

----------


## trelameni

> Ναι με πιάνουν και όταν κάνω συγκεκριμένες κινήσεις. Είτε ξαπλώσω από αριστερά, είτε σκυψω! Είτε πάω να σηκώσω κάτι βαρη. Άσε...


Και εμενα παλια οταν εσκυβα να πιασω κατι τις ενιωθα.τωρα.......φοβαμαι καθε λεπτο ποτε θα ερθει η επομενη!!!!!!

----------


## Lia22387

Αχ βρε παιδια τι κατάσταση ειναι αυτη. Εγω τωπρα ένιωσα μια πρώτη φορα κράτησε τόση ώρα και η αίσθηση της πολύ διαφορετική. Ενα τρέμουλο μεσα στο στήθος που ανέβηκε στον λαιμο και δυνάμωνε. Κρατουσα και το βρέφος και μου ήρθε μια ζαλάδα, νόμιζα θα πέσω..

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Αχ βρε παιδια τι κατάσταση ειναι αυτη. Εγω τωπρα ένιωσα μια πρώτη φορα κράτησε τόση ώρα και η αίσθηση της πολύ διαφορετική. Ενα τρέμουλο μεσα στο στήθος που ανέβηκε στον λαιμο και δυνάμωνε. Κρατουσα και το βρέφος και μου ήρθε μια ζαλάδα, νόμιζα θα πέσω..


Αυτό παθαινω. Και λέω τέλος... Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή. Μόνο όποιος το περνάει καταλαβαίνει. Έχω ξαπλώσει αδιαθετη φουλ αίμα και Βαράνε συνέχεια. Πες μου πως να ηρεμήσω????

----------


## trelameni

> Αυτό παθαινω. Και λέω τέλος... Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή. Μόνο όποιος το περνάει καταλαβαίνει. Έχω ξαπλώσει αδιαθετη φουλ αίμα και Βαράνε συνέχεια. Πες μου πως να ηρεμήσω????


Με βρισκεις απολυτα συμφωνη.δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη!!!!βρε παιδια οι γιατροι τι σας εχουνε πει????

----------


## Lia22387

Σκεψου ποσες φορες σε πιασανε και εισαι ακόμα δυνατή. Στα λέω για να τα διαβάζω και εγώ για να τα πιστέψω.. είμαστε ομως δυνατές. Πολύ. Δυστυχώς η Ζωή μας τα έφερε έτσι ωστε να τις νιώθουμε… πόσες φορές ειπα μακάρι να ειχα χιλιάδες και να μην ενιωθα ουτε μία παρα να έχω 200 και να τις νιώθω! Απλά έλεος. Την μία ειναι η περίοδος, την άλλη η ωορρηξία, την άλλη το άγχος… εχω χασει 7 κιλά αυτες τις μέρες. Δεν τρωω. Καθε φορά ο τρόμος ειναι τοσος που ουτε καν μιλάω. Θελω να κοιμηθω να μην νιωθω τιποτα…

----------


## Lia22387

Εμενα μου ειπε να πέρνω μισο encorcor οταν τις νιωθω πολύ έντονα. Προσεξα ομως οτι την επομενη μερα ειμαι χειροτερα οποταν το αποφευγω.. δεν υπαρχει λυση.

----------


## trelameni

> Σκεψου ποσες φορες σε πιασανε και εισαι ακόμα δυνατή. Στα λέω για να τα διαβάζω και εγώ για να τα πιστέψω.. είμαστε ομως δυνατές. Πολύ. Δυστυχώς η Ζωή μας τα έφερε έτσι ωστε να τις νιώθουμε… πόσες φορές ειπα μακάρι να ειχα χιλιάδες και να μην ενιωθα ουτε μία παρα να έχω 200 και να τις νιώθω! Απλά έλεος. Την μία ειναι η περίοδος, την άλλη η ωορρηξία, την άλλη το άγχος… εχω χασει 7 κιλά αυτες τις μέρες. Δεν τρωω. Καθε φορά ο τρόμος ειναι τοσος που ουτε καν μιλάω. Θελω να κοιμηθω να μην νιωθω τιποτα…


Απλα η απορια μου ειναι γιατι δεν τις αισθανομασταν πριν και τωρα ειναι απολυτος τρομος ολης της ημερας!!!!δεν μπορουν να εξαφανιστουν οπως εμφανιστηκαν????

----------


## trelameni

> Σκεψου ποσες φορες σε πιασανε και εισαι ακόμα δυνατή. Στα λέω για να τα διαβάζω και εγώ για να τα πιστέψω.. είμαστε ομως δυνατές.


Δεν αισθανομαι καθολου δυνατη.τρομοκρατημενο ανθρωπακι ειμαι καθε μερα και με εχω βαρεθει.

----------


## trelameni

> Εμενα μου ειπε να πέρνω μισο encorcor οταν τις νιωθω πολύ έντονα. Προσεξα ομως οτι την επομενη μερα ειμαι χειροτερα οποταν το αποφευγω.. δεν υπαρχει λυση.


Εμενα παντως δεν μου προτεινε κανενα φαρμακο παρολο που εβαλα holter.και να φανταστεις δεν ηθελε να μου το βαλει, μετα απο πιεση δικη μου τελικα δεχτηκε.

----------


## Lia22387

Οι εκτακτες υπάρχουν σε όλους σχεδον τους ανθρωπους. Απλά άλλοι τις αισθάνονται και άλλοι όχι. Εμένα με βοηθησε πολύ το μαγνήσιο στο να μειωθουν. Δεν ξέρω αν το δοκίμασες. Βοηθα ομως. Δεν τις εξαφανίζει. Τις μείωνει. Να εξαφανιστουν όπως εμφανίστηκαν θα το θέλαμε όλοι μας…

----------


## trelameni

> Οι εκτακτες υπάρχουν σε όλους σχεδον τους ανθρωπους. Απλά άλλοι τις αισθάνονται και άλλοι όχι. Εμένα με βοηθησε πολύ το μαγνήσιο στο να μειωθουν. Δεν ξέρω αν το δοκίμασες. Βοηθα ομως. Δεν τις εξαφανίζει. Τις μείωνει. Να εξαφανιστουν όπως εμφανίστηκαν θα το θέλαμε όλοι μας…


Το μαγνησιο στο προτεινε ογιατρος???το επαιρνα στην εγκυμοσυνη αν θυμαμαι καλα για τι κραμπες.

----------


## Lia22387

Δεν έχεις και άδικο. Ζηλέυω τους ανθρωπους που ´εχουν ηρεμία και γαλήνη…

----------


## Lia22387

Οχι ο γιατρος, ο φαρμακοποιος μου μου το εδωσε για το αγχος και με βοηθησε και στις εκτακτες. Στο ειπα σαν προσωπικη εμπειρια. Εννοειται οτι θες συμβουλεψου τον γιατρο σου!

----------


## Elli19899

Παιδιά και εγώ έχω βάλει χολτερ έδειξε ελάχιστες και δεν τις αισθάνθηκα κιολας. Τραγικό. Τώρα να σήμερα πηρα ένα ντεπον και ήπια ένα χυμό και έχω παρατηρησει με το που θα πιω κάτι κρυο τσουπ αρχισα να τις νιώθω. Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά προσπαθω να τρώω παντα καλά και με μέτρο και μόνο καλές τροφές για να βοηθάω και το στομάχι μου και παλι τίποτα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο αλήθεια. Κάθε στιγμή σκέφτομαι ότι θα με πιασει κάθε που ξαπλώνω κάθε που κάνω κατι που τρώω κάτι και με πιανουν αμέσως. Θέλω να ηρεμησω. Εχει παρατηρησει καμία να την πιανει με το που πιει κάτι? Λέτε να ήταν το ντεπόν? Φοβάμαι τα παντα πια. Καλά για περιοδο δεν συζητώ έχει γίνει πια το σιγουράκι.

----------


## Lia22387

Ναι και εμενα με το φαγητο με πιανουν. Πλεον δεν τρωω οσο ετρωγα. Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω. Να τρως οτι θες και αν ειναι να ερθουν ηρθαν. Μας πιάνουν που μας πιάνουν τουλαχιστον ας απολαμβανουμε εκεινη την ώρα που ειμαστε καλά.

----------


## trelameni

> Παιδιά και εγώ έχω βάλει χολτερ έδειξε ελάχιστες και δεν τις αισθάνθηκα κιολας. Τραγικό. Τώρα να σήμερα πηρα ένα ντεπον και ήπια ένα χυμό και έχω παρατηρησει με το που θα πιω κάτι κρυο τσουπ αρχισα να τις νιώθω. Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά προσπαθω να τρώω παντα καλά και με μέτρο και μόνο καλές τροφές για να βοηθάω και το στομάχι μου και παλι τίποτα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο αλήθεια. Κάθε στιγμή σκέφτομαι ότι θα με πιασει κάθε που ξαπλώνω κάθε που κάνω κατι που τρώω κάτι και με πιανουν αμέσως. Θέλω να ηρεμησω. Εχει παρατηρησει καμία να την πιανει με το που πιει κάτι? Λέτε να ήταν το ντεπόν? Φοβάμαι τα παντα πια. Καλά για περιοδο δεν συζητώ έχει γίνει πια το σιγουράκι.


Ποσες δηλαδη εδειξε????εμενα κατεγραψε 600 και δεν καταλαβα καμια.για την γιατρο μου ηταν σποραδικες δηλαδη ελαχιστες.θα επρεπε να ειναι πανω απο 5.000 για να μου δωσει φαρμακο.

----------


## trelameni

> Ναι και εμενα με το φαγητο με πιανουν. Πλεον δεν τρωω οσο ετρωγα. Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω. Να τρως οτι θες και αν ειναι να ερθουν ηρθαν. Μας πιάνουν που μας πιάνουν τουλαχιστον ας απολαμβανουμε εκεινη την ώρα που ειμαστε καλά.


Συμφωνω απόλυτα.ας τρωμε οτι θελουμε αφου δεν μπορουμε να τις αποφυγουμε!!!!

----------


## trelameni

Αλήθεια πόσο καιρό ταλαιπωρήστε με τις εκτακτες???υπαρχουν διαστηματα που σας ξεχνανε εστω και για λιγο και περιοδοι που εχετε εξαρση??

----------


## Elenas

Εμενα πριν 3μιση χρόνια ξεκίνησαν. Αλλα ήταν τύπου 2-3 την ημέρα και αν σε περίοδο με κρίσεις πανικού μετά τιποτα. Αλλα στην πρώτη καραντίνα μετά από μια γρίπη λόγω κατάχρησης εισπνεομενων και από το άγχος του κορονοιου ασταμάτητες και πολλές συνεχόμενες. Υπάρχουν μέρες που δεν νιώθω άλλες με τρελαίνουν. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να γυρίσω τον χρόνο πίσω...

----------


## Lia22387

Εγω εδω και 9 μηνες. Απο την τελευταια μου γεννα. Μου ειπαν οτι μπορει να φυγουν στους 4 μηνες αλλα ειμαι στους 9 και ειναι μαζί μου ακόμα.

----------


## Despinatrik

Καλησπέρα ! Εγώ το τελευταίο διάστημα αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα με αυτές . Εμένα ήταν υπερβολικά πολλές ανά δυο η 4 δευτερόλεπτα όλη μέρα όχι μεσημέρια και απογεύματα που βλέπω εδώ ότι έχετε.. κυρίως όταν καθόμουν ξαπλώνω η κοιμάμαι . Έχω μείνει με ένα οξυμετρο στο χέρι για να βλέπω τον καρδιακό ρυθμό και πράγματι όταν συμβαίνει το βλέπω ακόμη και στο οξυμετρο ότι χάνει τον ρυθμό της η καρδιά . Αν με φοβίζει παρά πολύ με φοβίζει . Κυρίως με φοβίζει μην κουράσει τον καρδιακό μυ και πάθω έξω και μακριά καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια από την συχνότητα που έχουν . Και ας λένε οι γιατροί κουκουνάρες .. παρατήρησα όμως κάτι τις τελευταίες ημέρες για αυτό και ξανά γράφω γιατί είπα δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθώ να παλαυωσω τελείως είμαι που είμαι . Πως όταν παθαίνω στρες αυτό συμβαίνει οποτε ήπια κάποια βραδάκια ποτακι και προσπαθούσα να χαλαρώσω και έκανα και μασάζ στην κοιλιά μου και το στομάχι όλα αυτά και προσπαθούσα να χαλαρώσω μετρούσα και μέχρι το πενήντα δυο 3 φορές προσπαθούσα να μιλάω συνεχώς για αλλά θέματα με την οικογένεια μοθ για αν ξεχαστώ και ας ήταν και χαζά και έφυγαν εξαφανίστηκαν όχι απλα ελαττώθηκαν σήμερα που πάλι έπαθα αμόκ με ένα σκηνικό που έγινε έχω κάνει κάποιες αλλά αν δω τα σκούρα θα ξανά κάνω αυτό που έκανα .αυτό ήθελα απλα να σας γράψω μήπως σας βοηθήσει κάτι από αυτά....

----------


## trelameni

> Καλησπέρα ! Εγώ το τελευταίο διάστημα αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα με αυτές . Εμένα ήταν υπερβολικά πολλές ανά δυο η 4 δευτερόλεπτα όλη μέρα όχι μεσημέρια και απογεύματα που βλέπω εδώ ότι έχετε.. κυρίως όταν καθόμουν ξαπλώνω η κοιμάμαι . Έχω μείνει με ένα οξυμετρο στο χέρι για να βλέπω τον καρδιακό ρυθμό και πράγματι όταν συμβαίνει το βλέπω ακόμη και στο οξυμετρο ότι χάνει τον ρυθμό της η καρδιά . Αν με φοβίζει παρά πολύ με φοβίζει . Κυρίως με φοβίζει μην κουράσει τον καρδιακό μυ και πάθω έξω και μακριά καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια από την συχνότητα που έχουν . Και ας λένε οι γιατροί κουκουνάρες .. παρατήρησα όμως κάτι τις τελευταίες ημέρες για αυτό και ξανά γράφω γιατί είπα δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθώ να παλαυωσω τελείως είμαι που είμαι . Πως όταν παθαίνω στρες αυτό συμβαίνει οποτε ήπια κάποια βραδάκια ποτακι και προσπαθούσα να χαλαρώσω και έκανα και μασάζ στην κοιλιά μου και το στομάχι όλα αυτά και προσπαθούσα να χαλαρώσω μετρούσα και μέχρι το πενήντα δυο 3 φορές προσπαθούσα να μιλάω συνεχώς για αλλά θέματα με την οικογένεια μοθ για αν ξεχαστώ και ας ήταν και χαζά και έφυγαν εξαφανίστηκαν όχι απλα ελαττώθηκαν σήμερα που πάλι έπαθα αμόκ με ένα σκηνικό που έγινε έχω κάνει κάποιες αλλά αν δω τα σκούρα θα ξανά κάνω αυτό που έκανα .αυτό ήθελα απλα να σας γράψω μήπως σας βοηθήσει κάτι από αυτά....


Ταλαιπωρουμαι 2 χρονια περιπου.εχθες το βραδυ που ετοιμαζομουνα για υπνο και κρυωνα μεχρι να βαλω τις πυτζαμες μου παρατηρησα πως μολις ξαπλωσα ανασκελα αρχισαν οι εκτακτες κυριως κατω απο το θωρακα.πιεσα και εγω εκεινο το σημειο και σταματησαν.λετε να το ριξουμε στο ποτο για να χαλαρωσουμε????

----------


## Elli19899

Παιδιά και εγώ έχω παραρηρησει ότι όταν με πιανουν βοηθάει να παιρνω αργές βαθιές ανάσες. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι όλο αυτό που μας έχει αποτινάξει έτσι με δαυτες αλλά σίγουρα δεν είμαστε μόνοι μας. Δείτε ποσοι από εδώ μέσα το έχουμε και συνεχίζουμε. Εμείς θα στηρίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλο θα μοιραζόμαστε κάτι που ίσως βοηθήσει και άλλους και όλα θα πανε καλα. Και εγώ φοβάμαι και εγώ τρέμω. Αυτό που έγραψε η Δέσποινα ναι σίγουρα βοηθάει και κάτι παρομοιο εφαρμόζω και εγώ. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν φευγουν μια και καλή. Τι να πω.

----------


## Lia22387

Τι ωραιες ειναι ομως οι στιγμες που δεν τις εχουμε… καποιες φορες αγχωνομαι ποτε θα με πιασουν με αποτελεσμα να μην απολαμβανω ουτε τις στιγμες ηρεμιας. Ωρες ωρες νιωθω ενα κενο και μετα απο λιγο ρευομαι και ολα καλα. Και αυτες εκτακτες ειναι; Σας ετυχε; Το εχω καθε μερα σχεδον ολη μερα.

----------


## trelameni

> Τι ωραιες ειναι ομως οι στιγμες που δεν τις εχουμε… καποιες φορες αγχωνομαι ποτε θα με πιασουν με αποτελεσμα να μην απολαμβανω ουτε τις στιγμες ηρεμιας. Ωρες ωρες νιωθω ενα κενο και μετα απο λιγο ρευομαι και ολα καλα. Και αυτες εκτακτες ειναι; Σας ετυχε; Το εχω καθε μερα σχεδον ολη μερα.


Περυσι για 3 ημερες ειχα 20-30-40 μεσα σε 1,5 ωρα μολις ρευτηκα σταματησαν.καποια στιγμη για 10 ημερες δεν ειχα καθολου,μαλλον δεν αισθανομουν.νομιζα οτι ειχα πισω την παλια ξεγνοιαστη ζωη μου !!!

----------


## Lia22387

Ολες το ιδιο ειμαστε! Απιστευτο!!! Νιωθω μια παρηγορια αλλά πόσο θα χαιρομουν να ακουγα οτι κάποιας σταμάτησαν! Θα κρατούσα ψηλά την ελπίδα. Πλεον δεν εχω καμία. Απλά το ξέρω οτι θα τις εχω. Αας ευχαριστω που υπαρχετε εδω και στηριζουμε η μια την άλλη.

----------


## Elenas

Μονο εγω όταν είμαι αγχωμένη η θυμωμένη νιώθω σαν να μου σφίγγει ένα χέρι την καρδιά; ξέρω ότι παθαίνω έκτακτες εκείνη την στιγμή αλλά δεν είναι κενό χτύπος είναι ένα πάρα πολύ τρομακτικό πράγμα, σαν να πιέζεται παρα πολύ η καρδιά, σαν να σφίγγεται..πφφ δεν μπορώ καν να το εξηγήσω αλλα είναι τραγικο

----------


## Elli19899

Παιδιά εγώ σήμερα όλη μέρα οκ και μετά το απόγευμα έφαγα ένα ρυζόγαλο και αυτό ήταν. Ξεκίνησαν πολλες και ιδιαίτερα δυνατές. Τρόμαξα απίστευτα. ένιωσα χάλια και προσπαθησα να ηρεμησω. Απλά ήθελα να το πω γιατί για μένα ήταν η πολοστη φορά που διέκρινα ότι με ενοχλεί κάτι γαλακτοκομικό. Από σήμερα κόβω ότι έχει να κάνει με αυτά. Λυπάμαι αλλά φοβάμαι ότι είναι και από αυτά οι έκτακτες. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει τυχει σε καμία. Φοβήθηκα πολυ.

----------


## trelameni

Οταν το παθαινεις αυτο βαλε το χερι σου κατω απο το θωρακα.το εκανα ενα βραδυ που ημουν ξαπλωμενη (τοτε παρατηρω τις περισσοτερες εκτακτες)για να καταλαβω αν ερχεται απο το στομαχι σε συνδυασμο με ηρεμες ανασες σταματανε.με βοηθησε πολυ.

----------


## Elli19899

Παιδιά βοήθεια. Είμαι στη δουλειά και ξαφνικά εκεί που κάθομαι νιώθω ένα περιεργο πραγμα σαν ακανόνιστο ρυθμό για δευτερόλεπτα. Νομίζω ένιωσα σαν έκτακτες δυνατές τρεις και από το φόβο μου η από δεν ξέρω τι κακό θα μου συμβεί ένιωσα να παω να λιποθυμήσω. Έχει συμβεί σε καμία? Τι είναι αυτό?

----------


## Elenas

Συνεχόμενες 3; χωρίς ενδιάμεσο κανονικό χτυπο;

----------


## KARMA

> Παιδιά βοήθεια. Είμαι στη δουλειά και ξαφνικά εκεί που κάθομαι νιώθω ένα περιεργο πραγμα σαν ακανόνιστο ρυθμό για δευτερόλεπτα. Νομίζω ένιωσα σαν έκτακτες δυνατές τρεις και από το φόβο μου η από δεν ξέρω τι κακό θα μου συμβεί ένιωσα να παω να λιποθυμήσω. Έχει συμβεί σε καμία? Τι είναι αυτό?


Το πάθαινα συχνά όταν άλλαξα αγωγή, μου έγραψε το dorm ο γιατρός για να το παίρνω όταν το πάθω και όταν έχω έντονο άγχος

----------


## trelameni

> Παιδιά βοήθεια. Είμαι στη δουλειά και ξαφνικά εκεί που κάθομαι νιώθω ένα περιεργο πραγμα σαν ακανόνιστο ρυθμό για δευτερόλεπτα. Νομίζω ένιωσα σαν έκτακτες δυνατές τρεις και από το φόβο μου η από δεν ξέρω τι κακό θα μου συμβεί ένιωσα να παω να λιποθυμήσω. Έχει συμβεί σε καμία? Τι είναι αυτό?


Πως είσαι????

----------


## Elli19899

Μια που με έπιασε αυτό και τα έκανα πανω μου και μια που ηρέμησα μέχρι τώρα. Αλλά τρέμω για όταν με πιασει ξανά. Τι ήταν αυτό? Γιατί μου συμβαίνει? Με γονάτισε. Δεν ήταν ότι ήταν απανωτο χωρίς κτυπο ήταν πολυ περιεργο σαν έκτακτη και παραλληλα να νιώθω ότι παει να ξεκινήσει ταχυκαρδια και μετά σαν να ήταν πολυ δυνατό. Όλα μαζί? Φοβάμαι τρέμω. Όλη μέρα.

----------


## trelameni

> Μια που με έπιασε αυτό και τα έκανα πανω μου και μια που ηρέμησα μέχρι τώρα. Αλλά τρέμω για όταν με πιασει ξανά. Τι ήταν αυτό? Γιατί μου συμβαίνει? Με γονάτισε. Δεν ήταν ότι ήταν απανωτο χωρίς κτυπο ήταν πολυ περιεργο σαν έκτακτη και παραλληλα να νιώθω ότι παει να ξεκινήσει ταχυκαρδια και μετά σαν να ήταν πολυ δυνατό. Όλα μαζί? Φοβάμαι τρέμω. Όλη μέρα.


Μηπως ητανε κριση πανικου???αυτος ο φοβος και ο τρομος καθημερινος αγωνας!!!!

----------


## ladybird12

Τις τελευταίες μέρες (4-5) καί εγώ αισθάνομαι ότι η ανασα μου " Δεν φτάνει μέχρι μέσα", δεν είναι γεμάτη...
Σκέφτομαι νά πάρω ένα οξυμετρο ή μήπως θά αγχωθω περισσότερο; Ή να πάω πνευμολογο; Πάντως δεν έχω περισσότερο άγχος από πρίν δυο βδομάδες, αλλά μάλλον συσσωρεύεται καί μου τά σκαει μία στο τόσο..

----------


## Despinatrik

> Παιδιά βοήθεια. Είμαι στη δουλειά και ξαφνικά εκεί που κάθομαι νιώθω ένα περιεργο πραγμα σαν ακανόνιστο ρυθμό για δευτερόλεπτα. Νομίζω ένιωσα σαν έκτακτες δυνατές τρεις και από το φόβο μου η από δεν ξέρω τι κακό θα μου συμβεί ένιωσα να παω να λιποθυμήσω. Έχει συμβεί σε καμία? Τι είναι αυτό?


 καλησπέρα!! και σε εμένα έχει συμβεί αρκετές φορές . Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι δεν είναι ίδιες όλες τις φορές ακόμη και στο ίδιο μας το σώμα ποσό μάλλον από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο όλοι μπορεί να έχουμε παρόμοια συμπτώματα αλλά αλλά σίγουρα το κάθε σώμα τα αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά ! Εύχομαι να πάνε στον αγύριστο όλων των ανθρώπων που βλέπω εδώ στο φόρουμ ότι τους ταλαιπωρεί μαζί και με εμάς !! Ψάχνω την ζωή μου και πως είναι να είσαι ήρεμος και να μην περιμένεις ποτε θα έρθει η επόμενη αλλά το έχω ξεχάσει πως ήταν ..

----------


## Despinatrik

Πάντως με παρηγορεί το γεγονός όχι ότι συμβαίνει σε άλλους ανθρώπους αν είναι δυνατόν μακάρι να μην γίνει ξανά ποτε σε κανέναν άνθρωπο .. αλλά το γεγονός ότι δεν είμαι μόνη μου σε αυτό και ότι δεν είμαι τρελή όπως με έχουν βγάλει κάποιοι γιατί εφόσον έχουν γίνει κάποιες απαραίτητες εξετάσεις οι οποίες δεν έχουν δείξει κάτι εγώ συνεχίζω και τα βιώνω από το κακό στο χειρότερο . Για αυτό διαβάζω συλλαβή προς συλλαβή αυτά που γράφεται όλοι έδω μέσα για αυτό το θέμα και μπορώ να μπω και στην θέση σας αλλά και κυρίως να καταλάβουμε ο ένας τον άλλον . Γιατί ως γνωστό μόνο όταν πάθουμε κάτι ξέρουμε πως είναι . Ενώ όταν ο άλλος το βιώνει και εμείς δεν το έχουμε νιώσει κοινώς χεστηκ@@ν χαχα . Αααχχ συγνώμη για το σεντόνι και της θεωρίες μου μέσα στο βράδυ απλα στεναχωριέμαι πρέπει κάποια να τα πω . Στο οικείο μ περιβάλλον ούτε λόγος

----------


## KARMA

Παιδιά τεστ για κορώνα κάνατε? Αυτό το σύμπτωμα με την δυσκολία στην ανάσα το είχα όταν νόσησα

----------


## Lia22387

Αυτο το εχω εδω και 3 μηνες με αποτελεσμα απο τις πολλες προσπαθειες να ρευομαι. Νομιζω και το στομαχι παιζει ρολο..

----------


## trelameni

> Αυτο το εχω εδω και 3 μηνες με αποτελεσμα απο τις πολλες προσπαθειες να ρευομαι. Νομιζω και το στομαχι παιζει ρολο..


Αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι σταματησα να καταλαβαινω τις εκτακτεςστο λαιμο και τωρα τις αισθανομαι στο κατω μερος του θωρακα ή στο κεντρο του θωρακα.εχει συμβει σε κανεναν αλλο???

----------


## trelameni

Επίσης δεν μπορω να εξηγησω γιατι οι περισοοτερες εκτακτες τις αισθανομαι βραδυ και κυριως ξαπλωμενη ανασκελα/δεξια/αριστερα???

----------


## Elli19899

Και εγώ τότε τις αισθάνομαι τις περισσότερες δεν ξέρω γιατί. Και εγώ τις αισθάνομαι στο κέντρο θώρακα και καρδιά κανονικά. Ρε παιδια βοήθεια ανέβηκα κάτι σκάλες και ένιωσα έκτακτες. Γίνεται να τις νιώθεις στην ας πουμε άσκηση? Να ανησυχώ? Έχει συμβεί σε κανέναν?

----------


## Lia22387

Ναι θωρακα ή δεξιά ή αριστερα ή κέντρο. Ειμαι αδιαθετη και εχει 5 μερες με τρελαναν.

----------


## Elli19899

Και εγώ περιμενω τώρα. Αλλά σου έχει τυχει ενώ ανεβαίνεις σκάλες η γυμνάζεσαι?

----------


## trelameni

> Και εγώ τότε τις αισθάνομαι τις περισσότερες δεν ξέρω γιατί. Και εγώ τις αισθάνομαι στο κέντρο θώρακα και καρδιά κανονικά. Ρε παιδια βοήθεια ανέβηκα κάτι σκάλες και ένιωσα έκτακτες. Γίνεται να τις νιώθεις στην ας πουμε άσκηση? Να ανησυχώ? Έχει συμβεί σε κανέναν?


Οταν εννοεις καρδια κανονικα???μια φορα πταν εκανα προθερμανση για γυμναστικη με πιασανε 10 εκτακτες απανωτες.πταν ειμαι ορθια δεν τις αισθανομαι,αλλα οταν λιγο ξαπλωσω ή καθομαι καναπε ξεκινανε.ρε παιδια εχω σαλταρει λεμε.δεν ξερω τι να υποθεσω.

----------


## Elli19899

Και εγώ ρε συ στον καναπέ και ξαπλα τις αισθάνομαι τις περισσοτερες. Δεν ξέρω τι παιζει. Απλά καμια φορα αν πιεστω η ανεβω σκάλα τρέξω κλπ με πιανουν και τότε. Πιστεύω ότι απλά θα μείνουμε με αυτές. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα δεν φαντάζεσαι. Είναι απίστευτα φοβιστικες. Όταν λέω καρδιά εννοώ ότι νιώθω ότι θα σταματήσει η καρδιά μου ότι προέρχονται από εκεί. Τις προαλλες ήμουν στη δουλειά και εκεί που καθόμουν με πιασαν απανωτές φοβήθηκα απειρα ήταν λες και κάποιος έπιασε την καρδιά μου και μετά άρχιζα να ζαλίζομαι. Ένιωσα οτι θα λιποθυμησω. Δεν αντέχω. Προσπαθώ παρολα αυτά να είμαι όσο πιο ήρεμη γίνεται όσο μπορώ. Προσπαθώ.

----------


## Elenas

Εγω τις νιώθω μόνο σε άσκηση( ακόμα και περπάτημα). Όταν ξαπλωνω εξαφανιζονται

----------


## Alex cha

Καλησπέρα και εγώ 26 είμαι με επιβεβαιωμένες έκτακτες σε καρδιογράφημα άνδρας. Απλά μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω σας έχει πιάσει εν ώρα ύπνου ? Εχθές ενώ κοιμόμουν έπαθα έκτακτη και ήταν σαν τράνταγμα στο στήθος εσεις πως τις νιώθετε ? Σας έχει τύχει εν ώρα ύπνου ?

----------


## Elli19899

Ναι ναι ναι!! Μου έχει τυχει και δεν σου κρυβω στην αρχή ξυπνουσα μες στον υπνο μου φοβισμένη με κρίση πανικου νομίζοντας ότι χτυπάει αργά γρήγορα και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι. Είναι τραγικό αλλά ναι μου συμβαίνει και εμένα. Κράτα γερά έχω να σου πω και προσπαθησε να είσαι ήρεμος. Μακάρι να πανε ολα καλα για όλους μας.

----------


## Lia22387

Οχι σε σκαλα. Δεν γυμναζομαι. Παω χορο και μου εχει τυχει μια φορα.

----------


## Lia22387

Δεν εχω σταθερες ωρες που με πιανουν. Οποτε θελουν ερχονται πλεον απλα σιγουρα λιγες μερες πριν την περιοδο, κατα την περιοδο και λιγες μερες μετα ειναι σιγουρο. Καταντησαμε να μας κοβεται το χαμογελο μαχαιρι οταν μας πιανουν. Χθες εβαζα φαγητο στον γιο μου, μιλουσαμε και γελουσαμε με τον συζυγο και με πιανει δεξιά απο το κεντρο του θωρακα κατι πολύ εντονο. Ριπες συνεχομενες για 4 δευτερολεπτα αλλα νομιζα θα μεινω! Κρατουσα το στηθος μου και με κοιταζε ο συζυγος μου. Του λεω και εγω: ηταν δυνατή, νόμιζα θα φυγω! Και μετα δεν ειπαμε κατι αλλο. Απλα δεν το συζηταω και δεν του τα λεω. Αρκετα εχουμε…

----------


## Elenas

Πάντως από ότι έχω καταλάβει βάσει όσων μου έχουν πει γιατροί κατά την διάρκεια άσκησης μπορεί να θεωρηθούν και επικίνδυνες σε στιγμές ηρεμίας είναι σε εισαγωγικά πιο νορμάλ. Και για αυτό αγχώνομαι παρα πολύ και δεν τολμώ ουτε να συνεχίσω το περπάτημα μέσα στο σπίτι όταν τις παθαίνω. 
Σήμερα δυστυχώς είναι κακή μέρα, νιώθω απίστευτη κούραση και έκτακτες περίεργες. Ίσως να ευθύνεται το χασιμοτο εντελει για τις κακές μέρες...

----------


## Lia22387

Κοίτα αν υπαρχει ιστορικο στην οικογενεια αιφνιδιου θανατου μονο τότε ειναι επικινδυνες μου ειπαν. Καλό κάνει το περπάτημα αλλά μην το παρακάνουμε κιόλας. Απο την στιγμή που νιωθουμε άβολα καλό είναι να κρατούμε μια υγιεινή σταση ζωής χωρις να πιεζόμαστε. Ουτε το να καθομαστε ολη μέρα ειναι καλό, ούτε το να τρωμε ανθυγιεινα ειναι καλο για να μην δημιουργησουμε αλλα προβληματα. Ολα με μετρο. Εγω δεν θα παω να κανω ελευθερη πτωση ασπουμε αλλα θα κανω water sports! Το χασιμοτο ειναι αυτοάνοσο ετσι;

----------


## Elenas

Δεν με έχει ρωτήσει ποτε γιατρός για αιφνίδιο θάνατο στην οικογένεια. Και δεν ξέρω από ποια ηλικία και πάνω είναι άξιο αναφοράς. Η γιαγιά μου πέθανε ξαφνικά από ανακοπή στα 60 της...να ανησυχώ; 
Είναι αυτοαναοσο του θηροειδη. Είμαι μέσα στα όρια ακόμα αλλά ξερω αρκετά άτομα που μαζί με το πρόβλημα συο θηροειδη καπάκι απέκτησαν και έκτακτες. Τελευταία πονάω και συνέχεια στο στήθος και μια δυσφορια γενικα. Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα να ξαναπάω καρδιολόγο πφφφ

----------


## trelameni

> Και εγώ ρε συ στον καναπέ και ξαπλα τις αισθάνομαι τις περισσοτερες. Δεν ξέρω τι παιζει. Απλά καμια φορα αν πιεστω η ανεβω σκάλα τρέξω κλπ με πιανουν και τότε. Πιστεύω ότι απλά θα μείνουμε με αυτές. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα δεν φαντάζεσαι. Είναι απίστευτα φοβιστικες. Όταν λέω καρδιά εννοώ ότι νιώθω ότι θα σταματήσει η καρδιά μου ότι προέρχονται από εκεί. Τις προαλλες ήμουν στη δουλειά και εκεί που καθόμουν με πιασαν απανωτές φοβήθηκα απειρα ήταν λες και κάποιος έπιασε την καρδιά μου και μετά άρχιζα να ζαλίζομαι. Ένιωσα οτι θα λιποθυμησω. Δεν αντέχω. Προσπαθώ παρολα αυτά να είμαι όσο πιο ήρεμη γίνεται όσο μπορώ. Προσπαθώ.


Επισης με πιανουν αν σκυψω.δεν γνωριζα ομως οτι κατα την διαρκεια της γυμναστικης ειναι επικινδυνες,γιατι εμενα η καρδιολογος μου μου ειπε οτι ειμαι αγυμναστη και να ξεκινησω κολυμπι,ποδηλατο,περπατημα .τιποτα βεβαια δεν εχω κανει απο το φοβο μου!!!

----------


## trelameni

> Δεν εχω σταθερες ωρες που με πιανουν. Οποτε θελουν ερχονται πλεον απλα σιγουρα λιγες μερες πριν την περιοδο, κατα την περιοδο και λιγες μερες μετα ειναι σιγουρο. Καταντησαμε να μας κοβεται το χαμογελο μαχαιρι οταν μας πιανουν. Χθες εβαζα φαγητο στον γιο μου, μιλουσαμε και γελουσαμε με τον συζυγο και με πιανει δεξιά απο το κεντρο του θωρακα κατι πολύ εντονο. Ριπες συνεχομενες για 4 δευτερολεπτα αλλα νομιζα θα μεινω! Κρατουσα το στηθος μου και με κοιταζε ο συζυγος μου. Του λεω και εγω: ηταν δυνατή, νόμιζα θα φυγω! Και μετα δεν ειπαμε κατι αλλο. Απλα δεν το συζηταω και δεν του τα λεω. Αρκετα εχουμε…


Αυτο το πραγμα που στις ελαχιστες στιγμες ξεγνοιασιας εμφανιζονται με απογοητευει και με κανει να απελπιζομαι οτι δεν θα απαλλαχτουμε ποτε απο αυτες!!!!

----------


## Lia22387

Αιφνιδιος σε ατομα 25 με 35 μου ειπε εμενα. Ο αδερφος του συζυγου μου πεθανε στα 33 απο διατατικη μυοκαρδιοπαθεια. Απο τοτε ο συζυγος μου ελεγχεται καθε χρονο. Δοξα τον Θεο ολα καλα. Εγω για να καταλαβεις εχω θεματα ενω αυτος οχι! Εχω αρνητικα ταφ στο καρδιογραφημα μου τα οποια κανουν το καρδιογρφημα παθολογικο και αποκτησα και τις εκτακτες. Εχουμε την ιδια καρδιολογο. Αυτος ελεγχεται μια φορα τον χρονο ενω εμενα θελει να με ελεγχει καθε 6 μηνες. Βασικα αν δεν ειχα τις εκτακτες χεστηκα για το αλλο απο την στιγμη που δεν το νιωθω. Αυτες με ενοχλουν. Τωρα μιλαγα με τον γιο μου και απο την εκτακτη αλλαξε η ομιλια μου και μετα επανηλθε. Αηδια λεμε!

----------


## Lia22387

Και εγω ακριβως αυτο λεω! Αχ ρε παιδια να βρισκομασταν ολοι εμεις οι πονεμενοι να τα λεγαμε, βιβλιο θα γραφαμε! Μου ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που σας εχω και εσας και μιλαμε. Ειστε η ανασα μου και μπορειτε βα με καταλαβετε..

----------


## Elenas

Είμαι σε φάση εξαρσης και αγχώδους διαταραχής μάλλον. Σεκφτομαι μονίμως αρνητικά σέρνομαι από κούραση και νιώθω ένα πράγμα σαν να έχει ανέβει το στομάχι ψηλά στο στήθος και σαν να φουσκώνει κσι καταλήγει σε έκτακτη αυτό το φούσκωμα. Άκουσα σήμερα στην τβ, που πραγματικά θα πρέπει να την πετάξω αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία, για μια κυρία που είχε πολλές έκτακτες και πήγε στο καρδιολόγο ο οποίος της είπε ότι ειναι ένα βήμα πριν το έμφραγμα και πιθανότατα ευθύνεται και ο θηροειδης για αυτο και έχω φρικάρει. Τα καλύτερα χρόνια τηε ζωής μου περνάνε μέσα στο φόβο με αυτές τις κ@@@@εκτακτες. Εχω αφήσει σπουδές, όνειρα, χόμπι τα πάντα και το χειρότερο είναι ότι κάθε χρόνο γίνεται όλο και χειρότερο...

----------


## Lia22387

Πιστευω πως ολες καπως ετσι ειμαστε. Εγω απο τα παιδια μου δυναμωνω και λεω ξεχασε το αφου θα ξαναρθει παλι… και συνεχιζω. Φιλες δεν εχεις να βγαινεις καμια βολτα να ξεσκας λιγο; Εστω και αν σε πιασουν θα εισαι με παρεα και με τη συζητηση για αλλα θεματα ισως ξεφυγεις. Αυτο θα σου δωσει κινητρο για να κανεις πολλα πραγματα. Εισαι ικανη για παρα πολλα. Ο φοβος σε παραλυει. Και εμενα το ιδιο. Καποιες μερες με παιρνει απο κατω καποιες λεω δεν γ!!!!!!

----------


## Elenas

Έχω φίλους αλλα κάνουν την ζωή που έκανα πριν ξεκινήσει όλο αυτό και δεν μπορώ να συμμετέχω. Και εννοείται έχουμε αρχίσει να χανόμαστε γιατι η ζωή τους προχωρα και εγω παραμένω στάσιμη και σίγουρα αμέτοχη. 
Ακόμα και για καφέ δυσκολεύομαι δυστυχώς γιατι τις νιώθω όταν είμαι ενεργή οπότε επιλέγω να μένω στον καναπε για να έχω την ηρεμία μου. Δεν βλέπω φως στον ορίζοντα δυστυχώς...
Ελπίζω μονο να μπουν να γράψουν άτομα εδώ ότι κατάφεραν και τις ξεπέρασαν με κάποιο τρόπο μπας και νιώσουμε μια ελπίδα

----------


## Elli19899

Σας καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Είναι τόσο τρομακτικό και τόσο μα τόσο δύσκολο να ζεις με αυτό. Τρέμω κάθε φορά. Μια το ένα μια περιοδος μια κουραση μια τίποτα απλώς με κουρασαν όλα.

----------


## trelameni

Πραγματικα θα ηθελα και εγω να μαθω αν καποιος ξεφυγε απο αυτο το φαυλο κυκλο των εκταλτων συστολων και πως το καταφερε!!μακαρι να υπηρχε φως σε αυτο τουνελ.βαρεθηκα ολη την ημερα να σκεφτομαι ποτε θα ερθει η επομενη.ευτυχως που εχω και εσας και δεν αισθανομαι σαν εξωγηινη με αυτα που σκεφτομαι ή το λιγότερο υπερβολική.

----------


## Elenas

Απαισιοδοξο αλλα πιστευω οτι κανεις δεν τα καταφερε να ξεφυγει απο τον εφιαλτη. Ειμαι ολη μερα ξαπλωμενη γιατι ορθια δεν λενε να σταματησουν και ειναι τοσο τρομακτικες...νιωθω οτι χανομαι. Και απο το μεσημερι ολο κλαιω δεν αντεχω αλλο...

----------


## trelameni

> Απαισιοδοξο αλλα πιστευω οτι κανεις δεν τα καταφερε να ξεφυγει απο τον εφιαλτη. Ειμαι ολη μερα ξαπλωμενη γιατι ορθια δεν λενε να σταματησουν και ειναι τοσο τρομακτικες...νιωθω οτι χανομαι. Και απο το μεσημερι ολο κλαιω δεν αντεχω αλλο...


Ακριβως το αντιθετο.καλυτερα να ειμαι ορθια και ισια την πλατη.ξαπλωμενη με ταραζουν.ειμαστε πολλοι μην απελπιζεσαι!!!

----------


## kwnstantina.2

Γεια σας παιδιά, είμαι μόλις 21, τον Ιούνιο ξεκίνησαν οι κρίσεις πανικού, μετά από πολύ άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση λόγω τραυματισμού στο γόνατο που με ταλαιπώρησε για 4 μήνες, και αμέσως ξεκίνησα ψυχολόγο και ψυχοθεραπεία. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με βοήθησε πολύ και έχω να πάθω κρίση από τον Αύγουστο. Όμως επειδή η πρώτη κρίση μου ήταν πολύ έντονη λες και πέθαινα μου δημιουργήθηκε ο φόβος του θανάτου, ότι θα πάθω ανακοπή ή εγκεφαλικό ξαφνικά και θα πεθάνω. Δεν έχω συμβιβαστεί καθόλου με την ιδέα του θανάτου, καθε μέρα ξυπνάω με άγχος και με τη σκέψη ότι είναι η τελευταία μου μέρα και ότι θα πεθάνω ξαφνικα. Έχω ένα μόνιμο αίσθημα ζάλης, άκυρες ταχυκαρδίες όταν είμαι εντελώς ήρεμη, και ώρες ώρες νιώθω μια απροσωποποίηση, νιώθω ότι χάνω το μυαλό μου, ότι δεν υπάρχω στα αλήθεια και αυτό με φοβίζει περισσότερο. Οι εξετάσεις μου βγήκαν πολύ καλές, ο καρδιολόγος είπε ότι η καρδιά μου είναι σαν μωρού και ότι όλα είναι από το άγχος μου, μόνο ένα πιάσιμο στον αυχένα έχω και αυτό με το άγχος μου το κάνω χειρότερο και έχω συνέχεια ζάλη και μυρμήγκιασμα. Φοβάμαι πλέον να ζήσω γιατί φοβάμαι συνέχεια ότι θα πεθάνω. Φοβάμαι να γυμναστω, φοβάμαι να βγω έξω είτε μόνη είτε με φίλους, ακόμα και με το φαγητό πλέον φοβάμαι και δεν το απολαμβάνω γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι θα με βαρύνει και θα πάθω κάτι, τρώω αναγκαστικά για να μην πέσω κάτω. Γενικά το άγχος μου με έχει κατακλύσει, το μυαλό μου έχει παγιδέψει την ψυχή μου και δεν περνάω καθόλου καλά, νιώθω ότι δε θα μάθω ποτέ να το διαχειρίζομαι, δε θα συμβιβαστώ ποτέ με αυτό και θα ζω μια ζωή έτσι, με άγχος οτι θ πεθάνω έτσι ξαφνικά και νέα. Δε μπορώ να ζήσω πια, δεν έχω δύναμη.

----------


## Elenas

Συμβουλή μου πριν γίνουν χειρότερα τα πραγνατα. Πίεσε τον εαυτό σου να βγαίνει και να κάνει πράγματα όπως πριν
Ξέρω δύσκολο αλλά επειδή και εμένα στα 21 μου ξεκίνησαν όλα αν γυρνούσα το χρόνο πίσω θα πιεζα καθημερινά τον εαυτό μου να κάνει πραγματα ενάντια στους φόβους. Η θεραπεία είναι η έκθεση σε αυτά που σε φοβιζουν. Όσο αποφεύγεις καταστάσεις τόσο θα σε κυριευουν οι φοβίες και τα ψυχοσωματικα και κάποια στιγμή τα πράγματα θα γίνουν χειρότερα. Δυστυχώς όταν άρχισαν οι κρίσεις πανικού μου δεν βρέθηκε κανεις να μου εξηγήσει τι είναι, τα είχα ακουστά μόνο σε ταινιες και έβαλα τον εαυτό μου στην διαδικασία να φοβάται να σηκωθεί από τ κρεβάτι ακόμα και για τουαλέτα και να χαπακωνεται. Και τώρα έχω φτάσει στο χείριστο σημείο.

----------


## Elenas

Δεν ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ. Είναι πάρα πολλές με κάθε κίνηση κάθε αγχωτικη σκέψη και είναι τρομερά περίεργες σαν να μου σφίγγει ένα χέρι την καρδιά. Σαν ένα τεράστιο κενό. Χθες βγηκα για κάτι δουλειές και ξαφνικά άρχισα να νιώθω ριπες, ήμουν έτοιμη να ξαπλώσω καταμεσής του δρόμου και όποιος με μάζευε. Φοβάμαι πλέον να σηκωθώ να πάω στις δουλειές μου. Δεν το εχω ξαναζήσει αυτό το πράγμα και ειμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Έκανα το λάθος να διαβάσω και μια διπλωματική εργασία που έλεγε ότι εντελει δεν είναι ακίνδυνες όπως έλεγαν παλιά αλλά έχουν αλλάξει τα δεδομένα και νιωθω ακόμα χειρότερα. Ραντεβού έχω την Παρασκευή μέχρι τότε δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Νόμιζα ήταν από στομάχι σταμάτησα να τρώω, είμαι με ελάχιστο φαι εδώ και μέρες αλλά καμία διαφορά...

----------


## Elli19899

Το στομάχι δεν περναει αν δεν φας η σε μια δυο μερες. Ηρέμησε. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα μα δες ποσος κόσμος ζει με αυτές ανάμεσα τους και εγώ. Προσπάθησε να είσαι ηρεμη. Και εγώ το ίδιο μαρτυριο ζω και δεν ξέρω που θα με φτάσει. Δες τι θα σου πει ο γιατρός σου.

----------


## Alex cha

Και εγώ εχθές εν ώρα ύπνου πάνω από 5 φορές λέω σταματάει η καρδιά μου όπως νιώθουμε τις έκτακτες αλλά εφόσον δεν υπάρχει θέμα οργανικό και η πίεση αρτηριακή με ζάχαρο δίαιτας είναι φυσιολογικά έκτακτες δεν σε κάνουν κάτι. Επικίνδυνες αρρυθμίες είναι μαρμάριγγη κοιλιακή και κοιλιακές ταχυκαρδίες. Ακόμα και οι κοιλιακός παροξυσμός που μπορεί να έχουμε 300 παλμούς δεν είναι επικίνδυνος. Εγώ είμαι 26 και έδωσα κατακτηριες για ιατρική γι'αυτό πλέον το ψαχνω λίγο περισσότερο το θέμα.

----------


## Elenas

Αχ Αλεξ σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να περάσεις και να μας λες καμια κουβέντα να ηρεμουμε χαχα. Δυστυχώς όταν υπάρχει το ίντερνετ τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν. Διάβασα εμπειρίες διαφόρων ανθρώπων και κάτι διπλωματικες και οι φοβίες μου έχουν βαρέσει κόκκινο. Ξέρω ότι ξεκίνησαν από το άγχος γιατι έδινα και εγω εξετάσεις για μεταπτυχιακό και επρπεε να ταξιδέψω με το πλοίο που με φοβίζει τρελα οπότε πιεστηκα παρα πολύ. Αλλα όσο πάει το πράγμα γίνεται χειρότερο και αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ αγχωτικό. Δεν ξέρω που θα φτάσει αυτή η κατάσταση. Εκτός αυτού ξεκίνησαν και οι κρίσεις πανικού πήγα πριν για συνέντευξη για δουλειά ή καρδιά μου βαρουσε επι ώρες, είχα και παρα πολλές έκτακτες που τις αντιλαμβανομουν έχοντας το χέρι στο σφυγμό και τωρα νιώθω παρα πολύ περίεργα. Εχω ένα σφίξιμο και μια εσωτερική ένταση. Μάλλον πάω πάλι για αντικαταθλιπτικα...

----------


## Elenas

Ξερεις τι δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα με το στομάχι Έλλη απλα τελευταία έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχει κολλήσει κάτι στο στερνο και ρεύομαι ακόμα και να μην έχω φάει τίποτα οπότε κάπως έτσι υπέθεσα ότι κάπου εκει είμαι η αρχή του κακού. Δεν νιώθω πόνο η κάτι τέτοιο για να μαι σίγουρη. Αλλα Εντάξει δεν εχω λεφτά να τρέχω σε τόσους γιατρούς.

----------


## Elli19899

Μπορεί να είναι παλινδρόμηση. Προσπάθησε να δεις τι σε ενοχλεί και να κρατάς ημερολόγιο του τι τρως. Μπορεί κάτι να σε ενοχλεί.

----------


## Alex cha

Μην φοβάσαι δεν είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο έκτακτες ειναι κολπικές κατά 90% ακόμα και κοιλιακή έκτακτη να είναι δεν υπάρχει θέμα κινδύνου..έκτακτες σύμφωνα με έρευνεε προέρχονται από καφέ άγχος άσκηση καρδιοπάθεια(φαίνεται με ηκγ και υπέρηχο) από το στομάχι αλλά δεν ελοχευει κίνδυνος.. οπότε μην ανησυχείς για να λες μεταπτυχιακό πρεπει να είσαι στην ηλικία μου από ότι καταλαβαινω.

----------


## Elenas

Είναι τρομακτικές όπως και να χει και δεν με ηρεμούν αυτα. Ξέρω ότι κυρίως από άγχος τις έχω. Και τις νιώθω πολύ άσχημα όταν πιέζομαι. Την πρώτη φορά που πήγα στην ψυχολόγο πχ άρχισα να πονάω από αυτές και να ζαλίζομαι γιατι ήμουν ζορισμένη ψυχολογικά. Ωστόσο αν ήταν απλές έκτακτες κενό χτυπος δεν θα είχα θέμα αυτές τις είχα συνηθίσει. Είναι αυτό το σφίξιμο που νιώθω που αν δεν καταγραφει σε χολτερ θα με πιάνει πανικός. Ειμαι στα 25 και θα επρεπεε να είμαι στο 2ο μεταπτυχιακό η στο διδακτορικό τωρα αν δεν είχα αυτές τις κ@@@αρρυθμιες που έχουν πάει την ζωή μου τόσο πίσω.

----------


## Elli19899

Πάλι τα ίδια. Πάλι ξεκίνησαν και δεν φευγουν. Πάλι νιώθω ότι θα σταματήσει η καρδιά μου. Φοβάμαι. Τελικά είναι αθώες? Δεν είναι? Δεν μπορώ να πιστεψω ότι αυτό που νιώθω τόσο πολυ δεν θα προκαλεσει ποτε προβλημα. Πάλι περίεργες μέρες. Πάλι κάτω η ψυχολογία.

----------


## Elenas

> Πάλι τα ίδια. Πάλι ξεκίνησαν και δεν φευγουν. Πάλι νιώθω ότι θα σταματήσει η καρδιά μου. Φοβάμαι. Τελικά είναι αθώες? Δεν είναι? Δεν μπορώ να πιστεψω ότι αυτό που νιώθω τόσο πολυ δεν θα προκαλεσει ποτε προβλημα. Πάλι περίεργες μέρες. Πάλι κάτω η ψυχολογία.


Πως σε νιώθω...

----------


## Alex cha

Και εγώ ίδια ηλικία αλλά δεν πρέπει να τα δίνουμε σημασία δεν είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο άμα ήταν κάτι οι γιατροί δεν μας ξέρουν και από εχθές να μας καθησυχάσουν. Μην φοβάσαι είσαι πολύ δυνατή και χωρίς να σε ξέρω προσωπικά απλά από αυτά που γράφεις.

----------


## Elenas

Δυστυχώς με πήρε από κάτω. Αδυνατώ πλέον να βγω από τι σπίτι. Με πιάνει πανικός και σφίξιμο και ζαλάδα και έκτακτες φυσικά και δεν μπορώ να μπω σε κανένα κλειστό χώρο. Μόνο το γρήγορο περπάτημα μου είναι οκ προς το παρόν και αυτό. Ακόμα και η σκέψη του καρδιολόγου αύριο σφίξιμο μου φέρνει γιατι ξέρω ότι από το άγχος δεν θα σταματάνε...
Κρίμα και νόμιζα είχα ξεπεράσει πλέον το θέμα των αντικαταθλιπτικων και μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τα πάντα. Αλλά στο ότι φαίνεται παλι λάθος έκανα.

----------


## Alex cha

Αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με κατάθλιψη Έλενα είναι οργανικό και τις πιο πολλές κυτταρικό..λογικό να έχουμε άγχος από αυτό αλλά ξέρουμε ότι δεν μας σκοτώνει οπότε συνεχίζουμε την ζωή μας

----------


## Elli19899

Πως να μην προκαλει καταθλιψη όλο αυτό εγώ καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Όλα ξεκίνησαν με την καραντίνα και καπάκι που με έπιασε γαστριτιδα και έκτοτε άπειρες έκτακτες. Και τώρα στη δουλειά είμαι και παλι έκανα τόσο δυνατές που έμεινα εκεί και λέω παει αυτό ηταν. Γιατί δεν σταματάει αυτό το μαρτυριο πια. Τι πρεπει να κάνω. Δεν αντέχω άλλο έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Elenas

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν είναι μόνο για κατάθλιψη αλλα και για άγχος. Και δυυσχως εγω αδυνατώ να βγω από το σπίτι πλέον και έχω αποκτήσει μια μορφή αγοραφοβίας από το πουθενά. Κάθε φορά που είναι να πάω κάπου να μιλήσω σε κάποιον να μπω σε ένα κτήριο νιώθω ότι παθαίνω έμφραγμα. Και να φανταστείτε ότι ήμουν άτομο που όλο ταξίδευε έβγαινε πήγαινε πάρτι δεν ειχα στοιχεία αγοραφοβιας μέσα μου. Τέλος πάντων δυστυχώς ο γιατρός σήμερα μου επιβεβαίωσε ότι οι κοιλιακες είναι επικίνδυνες...
Εσάς τι κατέγραψε το χολτερ;

----------


## Elli19899

Και τι ακριβώς σου είπε? Σου βρήκε κοιλιακες και σου είπε είναι επικίνδυνες? Εμένα είχε δείξει έντεκα μόνο και μου είπαν ακίνδυνες αλλά είχα άλλο θέμα μου βρήκαν ότι σαν να σταματάει στον υπνο μου η καρδιά παρολα αυτά μετά από πολυ ψάξιμο δεν είναι κάτι είπαν. Τι να σου πω. Και εγώ έτσι ήμουν. Μέσα σε όλα τώρα έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου. Με το παραμικρο νευρα και κακές σκεψεις φόβος για τα παντα μέχρι και για το αν παθουν κάτι οι δικοί μου μέχρι και πολυ κακές σκεψεις. Τέλος παντων. Δεν αντέχω άλλο τις έκτακτες. Είναι ότι χειρότερο. Σαν να σταματάει η καρδιά έτσι ξαφνικά και πανικος και άσχημη διάθεση. Για πες μου τι σου είπε....

----------


## Elenas

Δεν μου έβαλε χολτερ. Είπε ας δούμε αν θα ηρεμήσω για ένα διάστημα ηιατι σίγουρα με το άγχος γίνονται χειροτερες και αν οχι θα το βάλουμε. Και εφόσον δείξει κοιλιακες αυτές θα πρέπει να διερευνηθουν παραπάνω με μαγνητική γιατι σημαίνει ότι από μέσα κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την καρδιά σε αντίθεση με τις υπεκοιλιακες. Αν και η μαγνητική βγει οκ βλέπουμε. Αχ Έλλη και εμένα σταματα όταν πάω να κοιμηθώ και στον ύπνο μου βασικα. Προχθές ξύπνησα γιατι ενιωθα ακριβώς αυτές τις παύσεις. Σου ειπαν κατά πόσο ειναι επικίνδυνο και μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ανακοπή η γιατι συμβαίνει; είναι πάρα πολύ τρομακτικό..
Ναι ξέρω πως είναι να χάνεις τον εαυτό σου εξαιτίας τους. Αναρωτιέμαι αν η ZME που πήρε τα αντικαταθλιπτικα νιωθει καλύτερα γιατι έχει καιρό να γράψει

----------


## Alex cha

Υπέρκοιλιακες είναι επικίνδυνες αλλά το 95% αυτών που έχουμε είναι κολπικές οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα ανησυχίας..υπέρ κοιλιακές είναι επικίνδυνες γιατί μπορεί να σε κάνει ταχυκαρδία όπως κοιλιακή μαρμάριγη υπέρ κοιλιακό παροξυσμό που ειναι δύο πολύ επικίνδυνες αρρυθμίες. Έλενα είμαστε 25 χρόνων δεν χρειάζεται από τώρα να φοβόμαστε τόσο πολύ χρειάζεται ηρεμία όλα θα γίνουν. Και σου μιλάω εγώ που το άγχος τρελενομαι με.εκτακτες ειδικά τώρα που έδωσα για ιατρική

----------


## trelameni

Για να καταλαβω οι κοιλιακές έιναι επικινδυνες ή οι υπερκοιλιακες???γιατι οταν εβαλα holter η διαγνωση ηταν διασπαρτες κοιλιακες συστολες αλλα δεν μου ειπε οτι ειναι επικινδυνες.καινουριο αγχος προστεθηκε παλι!!!!!

----------


## Elenas

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι υπερκοιλιακες=κολπικες.Δηλ αδη έχουμε αυτές που προέρχονται από τις κοιλιές που είναι οι επικίνδυνες και αυτές από τους κόλπους( δηλ. Υπερκοιλιακες) που δεν γεννάνε συνήθως επικίνδυνες αρρυθμίες. Προφανώς και δεν εννοω ότι 3/5/10 κοιλιακες είναι επικίνδυνες, αλλά αν υπερτερούν και είναι αρκετές πρπει να γίνουν περαιτέρω εξετάσεις μου ειπε. Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά το θέμα των αρρυθμιων είναι τόσο χαοτικό ακόμα και για τους ίδιους ποσο δε για μας που τις βιώνουμε.

----------


## Elenas

Trelameni οχιι δεν ήθελα να σας αγχωσω
Σε παρακαλώ μην αγχώνεσαι. Εφόσον ο γιατρός σου είπε οκ τότε είναι οκ
Απλα εμενα έρχονται και σε ριπες. Δηλαδή 3 συνεχόμενες που εκεί τα βλέπω όλα.

----------


## trelameni

> Trelameni οχιι δεν ήθελα να σας αγχωσω
> Σε παρακαλώ μην αγχώνεσαι. Εφόσον ο γιατρός σου είπε οκ τότε είναι οκ
> Απλα εμενα έρχονται και σε ριπες. Δηλαδή 3 συνεχόμενες που εκεί τα βλέπω όλα.


Στο holter μου βρηκε 600 κοιλιακες και εκεινη την περιοδο ειχα καθε μερα.μου ειπε ειναι οκ αλλα αν συνεχισω να εχω καθημερινα θα πρεπει να το ξανακοιταξουμε καποια στιγμη.απο τοτε βεβαια αραιωσαν πολυ αισθανομουνα 1 την εβδομαδα.

----------


## Elenas

Θεωρείς ότι είναι επειδή ξεαγχωθηκες; τις ένιωθες όλες;

----------


## trelameni

Την ημερα που εβαλα το holter (πριν 10μηνες) δεν αισθανθηκα ουτε μια.παντως σημερα που εκανα γαστροσκοπηση και ρωτησα το γιατρο μου διαβεβαιωσε οτι το στομαχι δημιουργει εκτακτες.

----------


## Elenas

Πωπω τρομερό. Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να καταλάβω γιατί κάποιες τις νιώθουμε και άλλες οχι. Έτυχε προχθές που είχα τρελό άγχος και είχα ταχυκαρδια να τις πιάσω στο σφυγμό. Ήταν πολλές και δεν ένιωσα καμια. Όλα επηρεάζουν από ότι έχω καταλαβει. Εδώ σκύβω και νιώθω η κάθομαι και επειδή μάλλον ανεβαίνουν όλα προς τα πάνω παλι νιώθω.

----------


## trelameni

> Πωπω τρομερό. Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να καταλάβω γιατί κάποιες τις νιώθουμε και άλλες οχι. Έτυχε προχθές που είχα τρελό άγχος και είχα ταχυκαρδια να τις πιάσω στο σφυγμό. Ήταν πολλές και δεν ένιωσα καμια. Όλα επηρεάζουν από ότι έχω καταλαβει. Εδώ σκύβω και νιώθω η κάθομαι και επειδή μάλλον ανεβαίνουν όλα προς τα πάνω παλι νιώθω.


Αλυτη απορια και για εμενα γιατι καποιοι τις αισθανονται καο καποιοι οχι.οταν σκυβω ή καθομαι με τροπο που να πιεζεται το στομαχι και εγω τις αισθανομαι.

----------


## trelameni

> Υπέρκοιλιακες είναι επικίνδυνες αλλά το 95% αυτών που έχουμε είναι κολπικές οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα ανησυχίας..υπέρ κοιλιακές είναι επικίνδυνες γιατί μπορεί να σε κάνει ταχυκαρδία όπως κοιλιακή μαρμάριγη υπέρ κοιλιακό παροξυσμό που ειναι δύο πολύ επικίνδυνες αρρυθμίες. Έλενα είμαστε 25 χρόνων δεν χρειάζεται από τώρα να φοβόμαστε τόσο πολύ χρειάζεται ηρεμία όλα θα γίνουν. Και σου μιλάω εγώ που το άγχος τρελενομαι με.εκτακτες ειδικά τώρα που έδωσα για ιατρική


Υπερκοιλιακές ή κοιλιακες ειναι το ιδιο??

----------


## Alex cha

Παιδιά υπέρκοιλιακες με κοιλιακές δεν είναι το ίδιο..υπέρκοιλιακες είναι επικίνδυνες γιατί προέρχονται έξω από τις κοιλίες της καρδιας.

----------


## trelameni

> Παιδιά υπέρκοιλιακες με κοιλιακές δεν είναι το ίδιο..υπέρκοιλιακες είναι επικίνδυνες γιατί προέρχονται έξω από τις κοιλίες της καρδιας.


Συγνώμη για την ερώτηση.αρα εμένα που μου βρήκε εκτακτες κοιλιακές δεν ειναι επικίνδυνες???

----------


## Elenas

Συγνώμη Αλεξ σου είπε γιατρός ότι οι υπερκοιλιακες είναι επικίνδυνες; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω και αυτό..

----------


## Elli19899

Παιδιά σήμερα τα έχω δει όλα. Έχω όλη μέρα έκτακτες βασικά από όταν έφαγα το μεσημέρι και μετά όλη μέρα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Πήρα ένα σιμεκο ένιωσα καλυτερα αλλά τώρα όλο παω να ρευτώ και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω τον αέρα. Είμαι χάλια δεν αντέχω άλλο. Ολη μερα μαρτυριο. Τι να κάνω? Θα τρέλαθω

----------


## trelameni

> Παιδιά σήμερα τα έχω δει όλα. Έχω όλη μέρα έκτακτες βασικά από όταν έφαγα το μεσημέρι και μετά όλη μέρα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Πήρα ένα σιμεκο ένιωσα καλυτερα αλλά τώρα όλο παω να ρευτώ και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω τον αέρα. Είμαι χάλια δεν αντέχω άλλο. Ολη μερα μαρτυριο. Τι να κάνω? Θα τρέλαθω


Βρε Ελλη μου γιατι δεν πας να κανεις μια γαστροσκοπηση?σημερα εκανα και 3 φορες ρωτησα το γιατρο αν συνδεονται οι εκτακτες συστολες με το στομαχι και μου ειπε ναι.

----------


## Elenas

Έλλη αφού εσενς είναι ξεκάθαρα από το στομάχι. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις με αγωγή από γαστρεντερολογο και μετά με διατροφολόγο. Να στρώσει αυτό να φύγουν και αυτές οι ρημαδες

----------


## Elli19899

Είχα παει ένα χρόνο πριν γαστριτιδα μεγάλη με διαβρωσεις στο στομάχι. Χάπια έπαιρνα για κανα τρίμηνο και μετά στα τελευταία χάπια και έπειτα έχω ξεκινήσει να έχω απίστευτες έκτακτες. Υποφέρω. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν σταματάει αυτό το μαρτυριο. Πάλι τώρα με έχει πιασει και δεν λέει να σταματήσει. Είμαι σπίτι και κλαίω. Δεν αντέχω να ζω έτσι.

----------


## Elenas

Είναι φαυλος κύκλος τωρα το ξέρω. Εγώ δεν βγαίνω από το σπίτι πλέον γιατί τότε νιωθω τις ριπες. Θέλω να πάω να δουλέψω η έστω να βγω μια βόλτα με τον σύντροφο μου και δεν μπορώ!! Ελπίζω απλα κάποια στιγμή να με ξεχάσουν και να τις ξεχάσω.

----------


## Elli19899

Χθεςε έπιασε το απόγευμα φεύγοντας από δουλειά ένα τρελό πραγμα έκτακτη κενό αδιαθεσία και η καρδιά μου να κάνεις έκτακτες συνεχώς. Φοβάμαι τόσο πολυ ειδα όμως ότι όταν παιρνω σιμεκο ηρεμώ μετά από λίγο. Το στομάχι τελικα να φέρνει τόσο μεγάλο προβλημα? Δεν ξέρω παιδια έχω τρελαθει τελείως. Παίρνω και αντιβίωση για μια μόλυνση στο δάχτυλο μου και συνέχεια σκέφτομαι αν η αντιβίωση μου τις χειροτερέψει? Αν το ένα μου τις χειροτερέψει? Και παει λέγοντας. Φόβος μια ζωή. Πως θα ζήσουμε έτσι. Γιατί δεν φευγουν πια?

----------


## Elenas

Είχες φάει πιο πριν; Ίσως είναι και υποσεινηδητο αυτο το με το χαπι...να χαλάρωσες επειδή πήρες ένα χάπι και να ηρέμησαν και αυτές. Αφού πας και στην δουλειά σου εγω σε θαυμάζω!!

----------


## Elli19899

Χρόνια πολλα σε όλους παιδιά. Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι μα όλοι πολυ καλα και μόνο καλά από εδώ και περα. Δεν ξέρω πως δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά με το που γυρισα σπιτι από τους γονείς μου και έφαγα μια γκοφρέτα με έπιασαν τρελές έκτακτες. Παίρνω και αντιβίωση για ένα προβλημα στο δάκτυλο μου και είχαν συστήσει για δυο μερες. Σκέφτηκα μη σταμάτησαν από την αντιβίωση και ξαφνικά τώρα παλι τρέλα. Τι είναι αυτό το πραγμα γαμωτο δεν θα ηρεμησω ποτε? Εχω μέρες που είμαι πολυ χάλια και εχω ρίξει ψυχολογικά και τον συντροφο μου. Δεν αντέχω άλλο αλήθεια. Είναι τρελό να νιώθεις έτσι πως θα ζήσω? Σας παρακαλω θέλω μια βοήθεια μια γνώμη.

----------


## trelameni

> Χρόνια πολλα σε όλους παιδιά. Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι μα όλοι πολυ καλα και μόνο καλά από εδώ και περα. Δεν ξέρω πως δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά με το που γυρισα σπιτι από τους γονείς μου και έφαγα μια γκοφρέτα με έπιασαν τρελές έκτακτες. Παίρνω και αντιβίωση για ένα προβλημα στο δάκτυλο μου και είχαν συστήσει για δυο μερες. Σκέφτηκα μη σταμάτησαν από την αντιβίωση και ξαφνικά τώρα παλι τρέλα. Τι είναι αυτό το πραγμα γαμωτο δεν θα ηρεμησω ποτε? Εχω μέρες που είμαι πολυ χάλια και εχω ρίξει ψυχολογικά και τον συντροφο μου. Δεν αντέχω άλλο αλήθεια. Είναι τρελό να νιώθεις έτσι πως θα ζήσω? Σας παρακαλω θέλω μια βοήθεια μια γνώμη.


Οταν ησουνα με τους γονεις σου ειχες επεισοδιο με εκτακτες??οι αντιβιωσεις γενικα επηρεαζουν το στομαχι??καποιο προβιοτικο σου εχουν δωσει παραλληλα με την αγωγη?

----------


## Elenas

Φαντάζομαι έφαγες με τουε γονείς σου; Οπότε αν ήταν λόγω φαγητού θα το είχες πάθει και εκεί.. Μήπως ζορίστηκες με την όλη φαση; Ερωτήσεις τους κτλ κτλ; Το λέω γιατί σε εμενα συμβαίνει το εξής κάποιες φορές βγαίνω για δουλειές η κάτι άλλο όλα ωραία και καλα γυρίζω σπίτι και με πιάνουν επίσης τρελές έκτακτες. Κάποιες φορές τυχαίνει να φάω και κάτι με το που μπαίνω. Αρχικά το έριχνα εκεί μετά σταμάτησα να τρώω και είδα ότι πάλι το πάθαινα οπότε το έριξα στην κούραση ψυχική και σωματική. Συνήθως οι έκτακτες εμφανίζονται στην ξεκούραση(οι καλοηθεις).

----------


## Elli19899

Αν σου πω ότι εγώ παθαίνω και το που ανέβω σκάλες η κάνω σεξ? Λες αυτές να είναι κακοήθης? Γενικά όταν τις νιώθω νιώθω μια πιεση στο κέντρο του στερνου σαν ενόχληση στο στομαχι. Σαν ανακατοσουρα. Μετά όταν περασει αυτό περνανε και αυτές. Τι να πω ρε γμτ. Δεν ξέρω άλλο τι να κάνω. Δεν αντέχω άλλο έτσι.

----------


## Elenas

Κοιτα και εγω το παθαίνω στο σεξ καμια φορά και στις σκάλες γιατι μένω και 5ο χωρίς ασανσέρ οπότε ζορίζομαι φουλ. Είναι λίγο γελοιο να προσπαθώ να σε καθησυχάσω βασικα γιατι εγω με το ζόρι βγαίνω έξω πλέον λόγω αυτών. Και όλη την ώρα σκέφτομαι ότι κάτι κακό συμβαίνει απλα δεν το βλέπουν οι γιατροί. Ωστόσο η λογική πλευρά μου που λίγες φορές υπερισχύει μου λέει ότι τις παθαίνουμε όταν ανεβαίνει η αδρεναλίνη αρα λογικό να τις νιώθουμε στην κούραση, στο ζόρι...
Έχω φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο πλέον που μετά το σεξ ακούω την καρδιά του συντρόφου μου για κάνα 10λεπτο να δω μήπως εχει καμία έκτακτη μπας και νιώσω καλύτερα σκεψου χαχαχ.

----------


## Elli19899

Πρέπει να είμαστε δυνατοί όπως και να έχει. Έχεις δίκιο και σε ευχαριστώ τόσο πολυ για την απάντηση σου νιώθω πολυ καλύτερα που έχω παρεα εδώ μέσα. Είναι τόσο σημαντικό να μιλάς με κάποιον που νιώθει τα ίδια με σένα ειδικά όταν προκειται για κάτι τέτοιο. Μακάρι να φυγουν όπως ήρθαν. Από τη μια να σου πω το βαζω και πείσμα πριν ξαπλωσα με τον φίλο μου και άρχισαν παλι όποτε ξαπλώνω ανάσκελα η στα αριστερά και τα πηρα λέω αι στο καλό ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει δεν κουνιέμαι και σταμάτησαν μετά από λίγο. Βέβαια είμαι κότα θα ξαναπεσω μετά από λίγο το ξέρω αλλά προσπαθώ να μην πεσω σε κατάθλιψη.

----------


## Elenas

Και εγω νιώθω καλύτερα που μιλάω εδώ πέρα. Μου φεύγει ένα βάρος κάθε φορά που γράφω ένα μυνημα. 
Εγώ έχω μόνο κατά την κίνηση για αυτο και δυσκολεύομαι τόσο να είμαι ενεργή. Όταν ξαπλώνω η κάθομαι νιώθω σπάνια. Με το που σηκώνομαι ξανά. Δεν ξέρω γιατί κάποιοι είναι έτσι κάποιοι αλλιως. Θέμα ανατομιας;
Επίσης κάθε φορά που είναι σε έξαρση είναι και με διαφορετική μορφή. Μάλλον αίσθηση. Δεν τις αισθάνομαι το ίδιο. Δεν νιώθω πλέον κενό χτυπο. Νιώθω κάτι να ζουλαει την καρδιά και πρέπει να βάλω το χέρι στο λαιμό για να καταλάβω οτι είναι έκτακτη και όχι κάτι άλλο. Παρά πολύ τρομακτικό. Και με αγχώνει που εδώ μέσα κάνεις δεν έχει αναφέρει κάτι παρόμοιο.

----------


## gl08

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα και καλό υπόλοιπο εορτών. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τις έκτακτες εκτός απ το κλασσικό κενό και τον δυνατό χτυπο τις νιώθετε και αλλιώς πχ σαν τράνταγμα, σαν τρέμουλο καρδιάς, σαν φτερουγισμα κτλ. Ούτε να το περιγράψω δε ξέρω

----------


## nicolina

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα και καλό υπόλοιπο εορτών. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τις έκτακτες εκτός απ το κλασσικό κενό και τον δυνατό χτυπο τις νιώθετε και αλλιώς πχ σαν τράνταγμα, σαν τρέμουλο καρδιάς, σαν φτερουγισμα κτλ. Ούτε να το περιγράψω δε ξέρω


Καποια εποχη που ειχα κατι σαν τρεμουλο,φτερουγισμα οπως λες...νομιζα οτι ηταν απο καρδια..ετσι το ενιωθα δλδ αλλα τελικα ηταν στομαχι.

----------


## gl08

Κατάλαβα.. Φτερουγιζει το στομάχι? (δεν είναι ειρωνικό το σχόλιο)

----------


## Elenas

Εγω ναι νιώθω και τέτοια αλλα δεν προλαβαίνω να βάλω το χέρι στο λαιμό να δω αν είναι έκτακτη. Μακάρι να είναι από οισοφαγο η κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## gl08

Έχουν αρχίσει και εμένα πάλι οι έκτακτες σήμερα. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω μετρήσει 6 από χθες το βράδυ. Χθες ολη μέρα ένιωθα περίεργα το στομάχι μου. Μόνο τυχαίο δεν είναι πιστεύω

----------


## Elenas

> Έχουν αρχίσει και εμένα πάλι οι έκτακτες σήμερα. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω μετρήσει 6 από χθες το βράδυ. Χθες ολη μέρα ένιωθα περίεργα το στομάχι μου. Μόνο τυχαίο δεν είναι πιστεύω


Έγινε κάτι αγχωτικό και ξεκινησαν; Πως κατάφερες και είχαν εξαφανιστεί;;

----------


## gl08

Γενικά έχω περάσει και εγώ το γνωστό με κρίσεις πανικου κτλ πριν 3.5 χρόνια. Έκτακτες είχα πάντα επειδή είμαι αγχώδης άνθρωπος. Μπορεί να μην έχω για μήνες, να κάνω 1 την εβδομάδα, 5-6 τη μέρα κτλ. Μόνο πέρυσι το Φεβρουάριο τρόμαξα πάρα πολύ επειδή για 2 εβδομάδες είχα πάρα πολλές έκτακτες καθημερινά, σε βαθμός ανά 5 χτύπους και 1 έκτακτη. Από τότε κάθε φορά που νιωθω έκτακτη νομιζω ότι θα ζήσω τον ίδιο εφιάλτη. Τώρα δε ξέρω γτ κάνω. Πιστεύω επειδή έχω άδεια απ τη δουλειά και είμαι χαλαρός γι αυτό εκδηλώθηκαν.. Δε ξέρω. Μακάρι να εξαφανιστούν πάλι ή τουλάχιστον να μείνουν σε τόσο χαμηλά επίπεδα...

----------


## Elenas

Ναι και εγώ όταν χαλαρώνω εμφανίζονται. Όπως στην πρώτη καραντίνα ετσι και τωρα είμαι σπίτι αρκετό καιρό και νιώθω το ένα περίεργο πράγμα μετά το άλλο. Υπομονηηη και κουράγιο και σε εσένα

----------


## Elli19899

Και εγώ τις νιώθω κάθε φορά και διαφορετικά σαν να εξελίσσονται? Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδια. Άλλοτε πιο αδύναμες άλλοτε σαν τρανταγμα άλλοτε σαν πιεση και στο στερνο άλλοτε σαν στομάχι. Αλλά παντα χαμένοι κτυποι της καρδιας. Εχω παρατηρήσει τις τελευταίες μέρες ότι αν παιρνω σιμεκο για το στομάχι ηρεμούν αλλά και παλι με το που φάω κάτι τσουπ ξεκινάνε. Ξαπλώνω ξεκινάνε. Μέχρι και στον υπνο με έχει πιασει. Φοβάμαι κάθε φορά λέω παει αυτό είναι εδώ θα με βρουν κάτι έχει ξ καρδιά μου κλπ. Οι έξι από χθες δεν είναι τίποτα με νέα βαράνε για πάντα νομίζω

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Δεν μου έβαλε χολτερ. Είπε ας δούμε αν θα ηρεμήσω για ένα διάστημα ηιατι σίγουρα με το άγχος γίνονται χειροτερες και αν οχι θα το βάλουμε. Και εφόσον δείξει κοιλιακες αυτές θα πρέπει να διερευνηθουν παραπάνω με μαγνητική γιατι σημαίνει ότι από μέσα κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την καρδιά σε αντίθεση με τις υπεκοιλιακες. Αν και η μαγνητική βγει οκ βλέπουμε. Αχ Έλλη και εμένα σταματα όταν πάω να κοιμηθώ και στον ύπνο μου βασικα. Προχθές ξύπνησα γιατι ενιωθα ακριβώς αυτές τις παύσεις. Σου ειπαν κατά πόσο ειναι επικίνδυνο και μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ανακοπή η γιατι συμβαίνει; είναι πάρα πολύ τρομακτικό..
> Ναι ξέρω πως είναι να χάνεις τον εαυτό σου εξαιτίας τους. Αναρωτιέμαι αν η ZME που πήρε τα αντικαταθλιπτικα νιωθει καλύτερα γιατι έχει καιρό να γράψει


Καλησπερα. Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία μόνο!!! Λοιπόν κάνω αγωγή 1 μήνα και κάτι. Αντικαταθλιπτικο με ηρεμηστικο μαζί. Ήμουν αρκετά καλά. Δεν λέω ότι δεν ένιωθα καμία έκτακτη αλλά καμία σχέση! Και να ένιωθα ήταν πολύ απαλή και δεν μου έφερνε πανικό! Εδώ και 3 μέρες όμως δεν είμαι καλά. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει. Ξαφνικά ξεκινάει ταχυκαρδία μαζί με απανωτές έκτακτες. Και πάλι βλέπω στον εαυτό μου ότι το αντιμετωπίζω πιο ψύχραιμα. Όχι ότι δεν φοβάμαι έτσι!!!! Αλλά δίχως την αγωγή θα ντυνόμουν και θα έψαχνα ευημερευον νοσοκομείο! Κάνω υπομονή και θα μιλήσω με το γιατρό αν συνεχιστεί αυτό και άλλο.

----------


## Elenas

> Καλησπερα. Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία μόνο!!! Λοιπόν κάνω αγωγή 1 μήνα και κάτι. Αντικαταθλιπτικο με ηρεμηστικο μαζί. Ήμουν αρκετά καλά. Δεν λέω ότι δεν ένιωθα καμία έκτακτη αλλά καμία σχέση! Και να ένιωθα ήταν πολύ απαλή και δεν μου έφερνε πανικό! Εδώ και 3 μέρες όμως δεν είμαι καλά. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει. Ξαφνικά ξεκινάει ταχυκαρδία μαζί με απανωτές έκτακτες. Και πάλι βλέπω στον εαυτό μου ότι το αντιμετωπίζω πιο ψύχραιμα. Όχι ότι δεν φοβάμαι έτσι!!!! Αλλά δίχως την αγωγή θα ντυνόμουν και θα έψαχνα ευημερευον νοσοκομείο! Κάνω υπομονή και θα μιλήσω με το γιατρό αν συνεχιστεί αυτό και άλλο.


ZMEeeeee τόσο καιρό αναρωτιέμαι πως τα πας με τα χάπια και γενικά. Τα παίρνεις μόνο 1 μήνα κάνε υπομονή. Στους 3 θα δεις την μεγάλη διαφορά. Είδες όμως που ηρέμησες;;; Οι έκτακτες δεν θα φύγουν ποτε μην απογοητευεσαι όταν έρχονται...θα δεις όμως πόσο πιο ωραίες θα είναι οι μέρες σου γενικά τωρα που φεύγει το άγχος και ο πανικός. Αν επιτρέπεται ποια παίρνεις;

----------


## Elenas

Λογικά προέρχονται από άλλο σημείο της καρδιάς. Ούτε καν 8ι γιατροί δεν μπορούν να ξέρουν γιατι έχουν άλλη μορφή...
Μια που είπα εχθές ότι ξαπλωμένη δεν τις νιώθω μια που ξεκίνησαν και όταν ειμαι ανάσκελα. Έλεος πια!!!! Ειδικά αυτές είναι τρομοςς νιώθω ότι κάτι κακό συμβαίνει ςκεινη την στιγμή. Πετάχτηκα και στον ύπνο μου γιατι δεν μπορούσα να πάρω ανάσα, η νομιζα ότι δεν μπορουσα δεν ξέρω...το αναφέρω γιατί το παθαίνεις και εσύ

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Λογικά προέρχονται από άλλο σημείο της καρδιάς. Ούτε καν 8ι γιατροί δεν μπορούν να ξέρουν γιατι έχουν άλλη μορφή...
> Μια που είπα εχθές ότι ξαπλωμένη δεν τις νιώθω μια που ξεκίνησαν και όταν ειμαι ανάσκελα. Έλεος πια!!!! Ειδικά αυτές είναι τρομοςς νιώθω ότι κάτι κακό συμβαίνει ςκεινη την στιγμή. Πετάχτηκα και στον ύπνο μου γιατι δεν μπορούσα να πάρω ανάσα, η νομιζα ότι δεν μπορουσα δεν ξέρω...το αναφέρω γιατί το παθαίνεις και εσύ


Ναι νιώθω πιο ήρεμη είναι αλήθεια. Όμως στεναχωρηθηκα γιατί με έπιασαν απανωτές και απογοητευτηκα πολυ. Λέω πάει, τζάμπα τα φάρμακα. Παίρνω Zolotrin και Xanax. Εμένα ανάσκελα με πιάνουν! Και όταν σκυψω και πιεστεί η κοιλιά μου. Και όταν φάω και φουσκωσω εκεί να δεις!!

----------


## Elenas

> Ναι νιώθω πιο ήρεμη είναι αλήθεια. Όμως στεναχωρηθηκα γιατί με έπιασαν απανωτές και απογοητευτηκα πολυ. Λέω πάει, τζάμπα τα φάρμακα. Παίρνω Zolotrin και Xanax. Εμένα ανάσκελα με πιάνουν! Και όταν σκυψω και πιεστεί η κοιλιά μου. Και όταν φάω και φουσκωσω εκεί να δεις!!


Και εμένα στον μήνα επάνω με έπιασαν κάτι έκτακτες επι λεπτά συνεχόμενες. Ήταν τρομακτικό όμως σταδιακά άρχισα να νιώθω όλο κσι καλύτερα κσι μετα από ένα σημείο τις ριχα μόνο όταν αγχώνομουν παρα πολυ

----------


## gl08

Εμενα συνεχιζουν οι εκτακτες σε καθημερινη βαση..προχθες 5-6, χθες 3 σημερα εχω νιωσει 4 . Το ξερω οτι ειναι λιγες και δεν τρομαζω τοσο αλλα φοβαμα μην με πιασει ο παροξυσμος που ειχα πριν 10 μηνες που ανα λεπτο έκανα 5-6 εκτακτες (εφιαλτης)...

----------


## Skiouros8

Κι εγώ αυτό το διάστημα έχω αρκετές. Έχω μια λοίμωξη στο δέρμα, έχω μειώσει το νερό και έχω σταματησει το φάμακο για το στομάχι. Αυτά είναι οι αιτίες. Αύριο θα ξεκινησω πάλι το χάπι για το στομάχι γιατί δεν παλεύεται αλλιώς. Πολλά είναι κινήσεις του οισοφάγου, αλλά ανάμεσα σε αυτά έρχεται έκτακτη και αναπνευστική αρρυθμια.

----------


## Elenas

Πως καταλαβαίνεις ποια ειναι κινήσεις του οισοφάγου

----------


## Skiouros8

> Πως καταλαβαίνεις ποια ειναι κινήσεις του οισοφάγου


Βαζω το χέρι στο σφυγμο μου ή το στηθοσκοπιο στην καρδιά ή κανω ενα καρδιογραφημα τσεπης και περιμενω να μου συμβεί. Εφόσον δεν αλλάζει ο ρυθμός της καρδιάς, είναι κάτι άλλο. Επίσης καποια είναι αναπνευστικη αρρυθμια , μοιάζει σαν αίσθηση με έκτακτη αλλά είναι απο τον τροπο που αναπνέουμε και ειναι ακίνδυνο, εμένα έχει συμβεί σε κάποια καρδιογραφηματα και μου το εξήγησε ο καρδιολογος.

----------


## Elli19899

Καλη χρονια παιδια!!! Εγώ το καταλαβαινω απο τον χτυπούν που νιώθω πωε χάνω. Επίσης κάτι ασχετο έπαθα μια μόλυνση στο δάχτυλο πηρσ αντιβίωση και ένιωσα να εξαφανίζονται και οι έκτακτες. Η απλά έτσι νόμιζα. Σταμάτησα πριν αρκετές μέρες την αντιβίωση. Τώρα τσακωθηκα άσχημα με το φίλο μου και σήμερα με ξανά έπιαναν. Τι να κάνω γιατί μας βαράει έτσι

----------


## Elli19899

Απλά λέτε να είχα κάτι και να βοηθήσει η αντιβίωση? Ξ απλά είναι ψυχολογικά και γι αυτό έχει έκτακτες

----------


## Elenas

Ψαξε αν έχει κάποιο συστατικο(?) Που έχουν και τα χάπια για καρδιά αν και εγω θεωρώ ότι ανθυποβαλομαστε. Δηλαδή παίζει και να έπεισες τον εαυτό σου ότι η αντιβίωση βοηθα. Μετά εννοείται στο τσακωμο με τον σύντροφο σου που πιέστηκες ανέβασες πίεση αδρεναλίνη εμφανίστηκαν παλι. Για ένα διάστημα που ήμουν καλά σκεψου μπήκα σε μια ομάδα με άτομα που είχαν αρρυθμίες και άλλα περίεργα και ενώ ήμουν οκ άρχισα να νιώθω τα ίδια
Βγήκα από την ομάδα και άρχισα να νιώθω παλι καλά.

----------


## trelameni

> Ψαξε αν έχει κάποιο συστατικο(?) Που έχουν και τα χάπια για καρδιά αν και εγω θεωρώ ότι ανθυποβαλομαστε. Δηλαδή παίζει και να έπεισες τον εαυτό σου ότι η αντιβίωση βοηθα. Μετά εννοείται στο τσακωμο με τον σύντροφο σου που πιέστηκες ανέβασες πίεση αδρεναλίνη εμφανίστηκαν παλι. Για ένα διάστημα που ήμουν καλά σκεψου μπήκα σε μια ομάδα με άτομα που είχαν αρρυθμίες και άλλα περίεργα και ενώ ήμουν οκ άρχισα να νιώθω τα ίδια
> Βγήκα από την ομάδα και άρχισα να νιώθω παλι καλά.


Ποια είναι αυτά τα συστατικά???

----------


## trelameni

> Βαζω το χέρι στο σφυγμο μου ή το στηθοσκοπιο στην καρδιά ή κανω ενα καρδιογραφημα τσεπης και περιμενω να μου συμβεί. Εφόσον δεν αλλάζει ο ρυθμός της καρδιάς, είναι κάτι άλλο. Επίσης καποια είναι αναπνευστικη αρρυθμια , μοιάζει σαν αίσθηση με έκτακτη αλλά είναι απο τον τροπο που αναπνέουμε και ειναι ακίνδυνο, εμένα έχει συμβεί σε κάποια καρδιογραφηματα και μου το εξήγησε ο καρδιολογος.


Ο ρυθμός πότε αλλάζει???οταν χτυπάει ρυθμικά και μετα χάνεις ενα χτύπο?αυτο με την αναπνευστικγ αρρυθμια το εχω και εγω ειδικά οταν ειμαι ξαπλωμένη.

----------


## Skiouros8

> Ο ρυθμός πότε αλλάζει???οταν χτυπάει ρυθμικά και μετα χάνεις ενα χτύπο?αυτο με την αναπνευστικγ αρρυθμια το εχω και εγω ειδικά οταν ειμαι ξαπλωμένη.


Εγώ όσες φορες έχω ακούσει έκτακτη στο στηθοσκοπιο ή την έχω νιώσει με το χέρι στο σφυγμο ειναι δυο απανωτα χτυπηματα εκτός ρυθμού, παρολο που εμείς το νιώθουμε συνήθως ως χάσιμο κτυπου ή ως κενό στην πραγματικότητα η έκτακτη ειναι έξτρα χτυπος.

Κι εγώ κυρίως ξαπλωμένος νιώθω την ανάπνευστικη ,ειδικά αν είμαι μπρουμυτα. Το ίδιο ενοχλητική με τις έκτακτες.

----------


## Irini23

> Δεν μου έβαλε χολτερ. Είπε ας δούμε αν θα ηρεμήσω για ένα διάστημα ηιατι σίγουρα με το άγχος γίνονται χειροτερες και αν οχι θα το βάλουμε. Και εφόσον δείξει κοιλιακες αυτές θα πρέπει να διερευνηθουν παραπάνω με μαγνητική γιατι σημαίνει ότι από μέσα κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την καρδιά σε αντίθεση με τις υπεκοιλιακες. Αν και η μαγνητική βγει οκ βλέπουμε. Αχ Έλλη και εμένα σταματα όταν πάω να κοιμηθώ και στον ύπνο μου βασικα. Προχθές ξύπνησα γιατι ενιωθα ακριβώς αυτές τις παύσεις. Σου ειπαν κατά πόσο ειναι επικίνδυνο και μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ανακοπή η γιατι συμβαίνει; είναι πάρα πολύ τρομακτικό..
> Ναι ξέρω πως είναι να χάνεις τον εαυτό σου εξαιτίας τους. Αναρωτιέμαι αν η ZME που πήρε τα αντικαταθλιπτικα νιωθει καλύτερα γιατι έχει καιρό να γράψει


Σε ποια περίπτωση σου είπε ότι χρειάζεται μαγνητική; Αν κάνεις πολλές κοιλιακές;;;

----------


## Elenas

> Σε ποια περίπτωση σου είπε ότι χρειάζεται μαγνητική; Αν κάνεις πολλές κοιλιακές;;;


Τα λόγια του ήταν "αν το χολτερ δείξει αρκετες κοιλιακες τότε θα πάμε για μαγνητική γιατι όταν έχουμε τέτοιες σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα προέρχεται από τα μέσα της καρδιάς, σε αντίθεση με τις κολπικες που δεν δίνουμε σημασία".

----------


## elpida33

Καλημέρα κ καλή χρονιά,οι κινήσεις οισοφάγου είναι πιο ψηλά κ είναι πιο ελαφριές δλδ δε νιώθεις αυτό το αίσθημα ότι σταματά ο χτύπος (που στην ουσία δε σταματά)οι έκτακτες είναι τώρα τελευταία έντονες σε όλους από ότι βλέπω,θέλω να ρωτήσω αν καπνίζει κάποιος απ'οι εσάς κ πως τον επηρεάζει τη Νίκοτινη;

----------


## Elenas

Ρε παιδιά εγώ νιωθω στο κέντρο και αριστερά σαν κάτι να με κλωτσα εσωτερικά σαν ένας πολύ δυνατός χτυπος της καρδιάς που πονά αλλά δεν νιώθω ποτε αυτό το κενό. Και αυτό το παθαίνω κυρίως όταν είμαι ξαπλωμένη ανάσκελα. Λέτε αυτό να είναι κίνηση οισοφαγου;

----------


## Irini23

> Τα λόγια του ήταν "αν το χολτερ δείξει αρκετες κοιλιακες τότε θα πάμε για μαγνητική γιατι όταν έχουμε τέτοιες σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα προέρχεται από τα μέσα της καρδιάς, σε αντίθεση με τις κολπικες που δεν δίνουμε σημασία".


Πόσες κοιλιακές πρέπει να δείξει για να κάνεις μαγνητική σου είπε;;;

----------


## Elenas

> Πόσες κοιλιακές πρέπει να δείξει για να κάνεις μαγνητική σου είπε;;;


Οχι δεν μου ανέφερε αριθμό. Αλλα με αγχωσε γιατι ξέρω ότι κυρίως κοιλιακες έχω και με έχει πάρει πολύ από κάτω. Μου βρήκε και υπερτροφια αριστερής κοιλιας και είμαι σε χάλια κατάσταση.

----------


## gl08

Εγω προσωπικα αυτο με κοιλιακες και μαγνητικη δεν το εχω ακουσει ξανα. Και εμενα το holter ειχε δειξει αρκετες κοιλιακες και μου ειπε ο γιατρος μου οτι ολα καλα και ειναι απο αγχος. Δεν μου ειπε για περαιτερω διερευνηση. Εχω σκαλωσει λιγο :P

----------


## Elenas

Τι να πω...δεν ξέρω ποιον να εμπιστευθώ εντελει. Ο καθένας μου βρίσκει κάτι που ο επόμενος το αναιρεί. Πχ πρόπτωση και αυξημένο υγρό γύρω από την καρδιά. Δύο επιμένουν ότι υπάρχει 2 οχι. Αν είναι δυνατόν δηλαδή

----------


## Irini23

Πόσες έκτακτες έχετε γενικά;;;

----------


## trelameni

[QUOTE=Irini23;1185560]Πόσες έκτακτες το λιγότερο μία κάθε μέρα.απελπισια!!!

----------


## Lia22387

Παιδια εδω και 3 μερες εχω πονο στο κεντρο του στήθους. Και ψες σαν κοιμομουνα, ξυπνησα απο τον πονο. Επισης σημερα εχω παρουσιάσει 3 επεισοδια μεχρι στιγμής με τσιμπήματα δυνατά. Αυριο θα τηλεφωνησω στην καρδιολογο μου να της το αναφερω. Δεν μιλάω για εκτακτες. Καθαρός πονος και τσιμπήματα. Ειμαι να σκάσω απο τον φόβο μου μην παθω κανενα επεισοδιο καρδιακής προσβολής! Ειμαι μονη μου με το παιδακι μου και εχω τρελαθεί μη μου συμβει τιποτα μεχρι να γυρίσει ο συζυγος με τον μεγαλο γιο.

----------


## Elenas

Λία εδώ και 1 μήνα είμαι έτσι. Προσπαθώ να μην πανικοβληθω μιας και ο γιατρός είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα. Μήπως έχεις πρόβλημα με στομάχι, οισοφαγο;

----------


## Lia22387

Ποσο σε ευχαριστω που απαντησες! Δυσπεψία εχω… ειναι δυνατον να εχει σχεση;

----------


## Elenas

Νομίζω πως ναι μπορεί αλλα σίγουρα θα ευθύνεται και το άγχο. Και αν το σκέφτεσαι γίνεται χειρότερο. Αν έχεις κάνει εξετάσεις και είναι οκ τότε προσπάθησε να μην εστιάζεις στον πόνο

----------


## Lia22387

Επρεπε να με εξετάσει Οκτώβριο αλλα εκανα έκτακτα χειρουργειο για νεφρο και το ακύρωσα. Δεν ξερω αν φταιει και αυτο. Ειχα πετρες στα νεφρά και επαθα απόφραξη με αποτελεσμα να δημιουργηθεί πύον στον ενα νεφρο και παρολίγον να τον χασω. Πηγα επείγοντα και με κράτησαν μεσα. Την επομενη χειρουργειο και εμεινα μια εβδομαδα μεσα με πυρετους. Μου εβαλε ο γιατρος στεντ. Αυτο 30/10. Στις 9/12 μπηκα δευτερο χειρουργειο για να μου αφαιρεσει τις πετρες και απο τους 2 νεφρους και εβαλε ξανα στεντ και στους 2 νεφρους. Στις 21/12 πηγα μου τα αφαιρεσε και μπηκα ξανα χειρουργειο 24/12 και ξανα βαλαμε στεντ στον δεξι νεφρο γιατι ειχα κολικούς. Το αφαιρεσα πριν 5 μέρες. Τωρα ολα καλα. Βασικα μπηκα 3 χειρουργια σε 2 μηνες. Δεν ειναι λιγο να σε κοιμίζουν συνεχεια και λαμβάνα και 2 αντιβιωσεις. Έυτυχως ολα πηγαν καλα γιατι μπορούσαν να πανε πολυ ασχημα. Αυριο θα της τηλεφωνησω να διευθετήσω αμεσα ραντεβου γιατι φοβαμαι. Προσπαθω να ειμαι ηρεμη αλλα επειδη περασα πολλα το τελευταιο διαστημα και εχασα και 6 κιλα σε 5 μερες απο ολο αυτο θελω να την δω να με καθησυχάσει αν δεν υπαρχει κατι..

----------


## Elenas

Αχ Λία μου λυπάμαι για αυτο που πέρασες. Τουλάχιστον τώρα είσαι καλά. Κάθε μέρα και καλύτερα σου εύχομαι. 
Σίγουρα ζοριστηκες και ψυχολογικά οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι και αλλο. Όλα καλά θα είναι. Σπάνια πονακια και τσιμπήματα είναι κάτι επικινδυνο

----------


## Skiouros8

Πόνο στο κεντρο του στήθους έχω κι εγώ. Συνήθως είναι μυοσκελετικο ή το στομάχι. Γιατί δεν δοκιμαζεις κάτι για ανακούφιση της δυσπεψιας; 

Ο πονος καρδιάς συνήθως είναι βάρος και γενικευμένος πονος, οχι μονο σε ένα σημείο. Βέβαια κι εγώ καρδιά σκεφτομαι. Και έχω απο τον Οκτωμβρη να κάνω καρδιογραφημα και απο τον Σεπτεμβρη τριπλεξ και εξετάσεις αίματος. Χολτερ ένα χρόνο(!) και τεστ κοπωσεως 1.5 χρόνο (!)

----------


## Skiouros8

> Ρε παιδιά εγώ νιωθω στο κέντρο και αριστερά σαν κάτι να με κλωτσα εσωτερικά σαν ένας πολύ δυνατός χτυπος της καρδιάς που πονά αλλά δεν νιώθω ποτε αυτό το κενό. Και αυτό το παθαίνω κυρίως όταν είμαι ξαπλωμένη ανάσκελα. Λέτε αυτό να είναι κίνηση οισοφαγου;


Αυτο πιθανο να είναι το έντερο σου.

----------


## Elenas

> Αυτο πιθανο να είναι το έντερο σου.


Μακαρι Αντώνη(;) Αν και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να είναι έντερο...

----------


## Skiouros8

> Μακαρι Αντώνη(;) Αν και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να είναι έντερο...




Kινήσεις του παχύ εντέρου μπορείς να νιώσεις μέχρι και τον αριστερό ώμο. Πόνος από παγιδευμένο αερα είναι επισης συχνό, χωρίς απαραίτητα να νιώθεις κάποιο φούσκωμα. Τα έντερα καταλαμβάνουν αρκετό χώρο στο σώμα μας. Προσωπικά έχω νιώσει και πόνο ψηλά στην πλάτη λόγω του εντέρου και μου το εξήγησε ο γιατρός γιατί υποχώρησε αμέσως μετά την αγωγή που πήρα τότε. Επίσης το στομάχι και το έντερο συνδέονται γενικά με τους παλμούς λόγω του πνευμογαστρικού νεύρου.

----------


## serotonini

Εδώ και 10 μέρες έχω τρελαθεί στις έκτακτες, αλλά έχω και πολύ συχνά ρεψίματα

----------


## Elli19899

Καλησπερα παιδια και καλή χρονιά σε όλους με μια μεγάλη ευχή να φυγουν οι έκτακτες από όλους μας και ότι μας ενοχλεί. Και εγώ τα ίδια προσπαθω να μην κατάρρευσω γενικά έχω έκτακτες όλη μέρα και τη νυχτα και στον υπνο και πονους και στομάχι και όλα τα κακά. Προσπαθώ να σηκωθώ όμως γιατί δεν αντέχω άλλο. Αφου δεν σταματάνε θα μάθω να ζω έτσι δεν αντέχω άλλο. Έχω χάσει τη ζωή μου και φοβάμαι μην χάσω τον συντροφο μου και όλους γυρω μου μιας και δεν είμαι καλά. Θα παω κόντρα όσο μπορώ.

----------


## Elenas

Εγω δυστυχως δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα. αδυνατω να ανταπεξελθω στην καθημερινοτητα με αυτες. Θελω να βρω δουλεια και δεν μπορω να παω καν για συνεντευξη οχι να δουλεψω κιολας. Περιμενω απλα να αποφασισει η καρδια να λειτουργησει κανονικα...

----------


## Lia22387

Ελενα μου σε ευχαριστω. Μιλησα μαζι της σημερα και της ειπα τι νιωθω. Μαλιστα σημερα ο πονος αντανακλούσε και πισω στην πλατη. Μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω και να παρω 2 πανατολ διοτι μαλλον ειναι μυοσκελετικό. Αν συνεχίσει μου ειπε να μιλησουμε. Αρρώστησαν ολοι στο σπιτι και τωρα με πιανει και εμενα. Εχω καταρροή και ενοχληση στον λαιμο. Δεν ειναι κορωνοιος. Κανουμε self test καθε μερα και εγω σημερα εκανα παλι rapid test. Μεχρι να σταματήσει το ενα ξεκινάει το αλλο. Αλλα αυτο με την καρδιά ειναι οτι χειροτερο. Επισης με ταλαιπωρει πολυ η αίσθηση του να μην μπορω να ανασάνω. Αυτο διαρκεί παρα πολλες ωρες. Για να επανελθω πρεπει να ρευτώ παρα πολλες φορες. Επισης δεν μπορω να μιλάω κανονικα οταν το παθαινω. Ειναι εκτακτες αυτο το πραγμα; Ειναι απαίσιο.

----------


## Lia22387

Αυτο το βαρος ειναι που νιωθω. Και εχω δυσκολία στο να ανασάνω. Με ταλαιπωρει καιρο ομως αυτο. Τι να πω; Κλεισαμε ραντεβου στις 24 του μηνα για echo και θα βαλουμε και holder 48ωρο.

----------


## Lia22387

Ελενα μου ποσο χρονων εισαι αν επιτρέπεται; Νιωθεις τοσο χαλια που δεν μπορεις να δουλέψεις ουτε μερικές ωρες; Τοσες πολλες εχεις που σε εχουν καθηλώσει; Πραγματικα λυπαμαι που το διαβασα αυτο.. εγω εργαζομαι και ξεφεύγω. Ειναι σαν παρηγοριά στον αρρωστο που λεμε.

----------


## Elenas

Ναι δυστυχώς νιωθω τόσο χάλια γιατι τις έχω κατά ριπες κάποιες φορές και ζαλίζομαι εκείνη την ώρα νιωθψ ότι πεθαίνω. Δεν ξέρω οι δουλειές που συνήθως κάνω έχουν πολύ άγχος και στο άγχος οι έκτακτες μιυ είναι ασταμάτητες. Προσπαθω να βρω κάτι στα μέτρα μου αλλα δεν γίνεται εκτός αυτού νιωθψ και εγω αυτό το βάρος, κουράζομαι πολύ λες και έχω ανεπάρκεια και δεκάδες άλλα. Ναι θα βοηθούσε να απασχολούμαι με κάτι άλλα δεν μπορώ. Την τελευταία φορά που πήγα για συνέντευξη έπαθα κρίση πανικού από το πουθενά. Δεν είναι ότι με αγχώνουν οπότε δεν ξέρω από που προέκυψε. Και έκτοτε ουτε καν να στείλω βιογραφικό δεν μπαίνω στην διαδικασία. Είμαι 25. Και κάποτε η ζωή μιυ ήταν τρομερά διαφορετική. Δεν μπορούσα να κάτσω σπίτι και τωρα δεν μπορώ να βγω έξω

----------


## Lia22387

Δεν ξερω αν το ανέφερες και εσυ, δεν ειμαι σιγουρη, αλλα καποιοι ανέφεραν οτι βοηθήθηκαν με αγωγη απο ψυχοθεραπευτή. Εχεις μιλησει με καποιον; Σε συνδυασμό με τον/την καρδιολογο σου. Αν μάθαινες μια τεχνική ασπουμε; Να ασχοληθεις με τον χωρο της ομορφιάς; (Νυχια, μακιγιαζ). Ειναι πολυ ωραιος χωρος και θα βαζεις μονη σου τα ραντεβου σου. Ξεκινα απο τον κύκλο σου (φιλες, συγγενεις) για να δεις πως θα νιώσεις. Και μπορεις να το κανεις στον δικο σου χωρο αν δεν θες να δουλέψεις αλλου. Να βαλεις μουσικη και να μιλας για διάφορα. Αυτη Εννοειται ειναι μια ιδεα. Δεν ξερω τι σου αρεσει. Μπορει και να μισείς αυτα τα πραγματα!

----------


## Elenas

Έχω πάρει 3 φορές αγωγή. Οκ βοηθα για όσο την παίρνω μετά πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτή την διαδικασία όμως. Και είμαι 25 πρέπει να βρω τρόπο να τα ξεπερνάω μονη μου.Εδω μέσα όμως καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον δεν θα τα καταφέρω ποτε. Ψυχοθεραπεία κάνω 6 μήνες. Και έκανα και παλαιότερα άλλες 3 φορές. Δεν με βοήθησε κάπου. Δυστυχώς δεν με ενδιαφερουν καθόλου αυτά...και δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο πέρα από αυτό που σπούδασα που να μου αρέσει. Σας ζηλεύω που μπορείτε και συνεχίζετε την ζωή σας κανονικά. Το μυαλό μου αδυνατεί να καταλάβει πως το κάνετε πραγματικά

----------


## Skiouros8

Elenas προσωπικα είχα διαγνωστεί με OCD, μετατραυματικο στρες και διαταραχή πανικου. Περασα πολυ άσχημα για 1.5 χρονο και το γεγονός οτι διαγνωστηκα με παροξυσμικη και POTS με έριξε πιο πολυ. Προσπαθουσα απεγνωσμενα να βρω την αιτία που μου συμβαίνει αυτό. Υπηρξαν μέρες που δεν μπορουσα να σηκωθω απο το κρεβάτι ή φοβομουν να παω μέχρι το μπανιο γιατί η ταχυπαλμια ήταν αφόρητη. Στα επειγοντα με ξεραν (καλά ,ακόμα με ξέρουν ,δεν πέρασε πολυς καιρός) ,οι επισκεψεις στον γιατρό μου ήταν σχεδόν καθημερινές. 
Αυτα που με βοήθησαν, όχι να ξεπερασω τα οργανικά και ψυχολογικά προβλήματα , αφού ειναι χρόνια, αλλά να μαθω να τα διαχειριζομαι καλύτερα είναι τα εξής:
1. Το χαπι που επαιρνα για την καρδιά με έκανε να νιωσω ότι έχω τον έλεγχο. Φοβομουν παρα πολυ να το ξεκινησω αλλά τελικά το ξεκίνησα και το επαιρνα για έξι μήνες. Εκτός απο τη μείωση του παλμων,το γεγονός ότι επιδρουσε απευθείας στον φλεβοκομβο με έκανε να δω την κατασταση με άλλο ματι. Επαψα να φοβαμαι τόσο πολυ,δεν ξέρω γιατί ή πώς,αλλά αυτό συνέβη.
2. Η μαζική υστερία της πανδημιας με έκανε να καταλαβω ότι άλλοι ανθρωποι που παλαιοτερα θεωρούσαν τους εαυτούς τους κανονικούς και με κατέκριναν, τελικά είχαν μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα απο μένα. Θα περίμενε κανείς ότι σε μια υγειονομική κρίση ένας αρρωστοφοβικος θα διαλυόταν, αλλά εμένα με δυναμωσε πάρα πολυ.
3. Ανοιχτηκα σε καινούργια πράγματα. Ισως ακούγεται κλισέ αλλά βοήθησε. Με την καινούργια δουλειά ήμουν σε θέση να παραβλεψω τα συμπτωματα για να είμαι συνεπης. Υπηρξε μέρα που λόγω γαστρεντεριτιδας είχα σε όλη τη διαρκεια της ημέρας 120 παλμους καθιστος και παρολα αυτά παρεμεινα στη δουλεια. Είχα φροντίσει να γνωριστω με τη φαρμακοποιο που είχε κοντά και έναν καρδιολογο που ήταν στον ίδιο δρόμο και καποιες φορες που ενιωσα ότι δεν είμαι καλά, πηγα να κάνω καρδιογραφημα. Οριοθετησα το χώρο και ενιωσα ασφαλής έτσι που στο τέλος κατάφερα να διαχειριζομαι τα συμπτωματα. Μετά απο τους 170 παλμους το 2020 δεν εβγαινα έξω στη ζέστη καθόλου. Φέτος το έκανα. Περπατησα μεσημεριατικα το καλοκαίρι. Φυσικά και είχα ταχυπαλμια και χρειάστηκε να κάνω στάσεις για να πεσουν απο τους 140 οι παλμοι μου, αλλά το έκανα. 
4. Η αποδοχη του προβλήματος. Δεν βλεπω ούτε τις ψυχικές ούτε τις οργανικές μου παθησεις ως κάτι που πρεπει να νικησω πλεον. Τις βλεπω ως μέρος του εαυτού μου.

----------


## Elenas

Το ξερω και χαιρομαι που εισαι πλεον καλυτερα Αντωνη. Εχω διαγνωσθει με τα ιδια. Εγω μαλλον δεν ειμαι τοσο δυνατη για να το αντιμετωπισω. Σε γιατρους δεν παω ουτε σε νοσοκομεια. Πηγαινα το πρωτο διαστημα που δεν ηξερα καν οτι υπαρχει κατι που λεγεται κριση πανικου. Μετα απο ενα σημειο καθομαι σπιτι και το υπομενω μεχρι να περασει. Τους ντρεπομαι κιολας. ειναι μικρη η κοινωνια εδω (νησι) και ολοι με αντιμετωπιζουν σαν τρελη μετα απο ενα σημειο. Ειχε τυχει να παω με γριπη και δυσπνοια σε νοσοκομειο πριν 2 χρονια και ο γιατρος μπηκε στο συστημα να δει αν εχω παρει αντιβιωση στο παρελθον, ειδε μονο βενζο και αντικαταθλιπτικα και σχεδον με εβρισε. Αρχισε να φωναζει στους αλλους γιατρους αυτη εδω εχει παρει αντικαταθλιπτικα και ζαναξ τι να την κανω? Αρχισε να μου κανει κυρηγμα τι τα θελω και τετοια. Ημουν τοσο αρρωστη που δεν μπορουσα να του απαντησω οπως του αρμοζε αλλα ενιωσα απαισια. Μετα απο αυτο ειπα δεν ξαναπαταω σε νοσοκομειο. Οι καρδιολογοι με το ζορι μου βαζουν χολτερ γιατι με το που μαθαινουν για τηναγχωδη διαταραχη σταματανε νε με παιρνουν στα σοβαρα. Οποτε ναι απλα καθομαι μεσα και κλαιω την μοιρα μου...

----------


## Elenas

Επιδης πριν 2 χρονια σχεδον που περασα μια παρα πολυ ασχημη περιοδο δεν μπορουσα να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι λογω παλμων. Με το που σηκωνομουν η καρδια μου χτυπουσε γρηγορα και πολυ δυνατα. Δεν μπορουσα να κανω ουτε μπανιο χωρις να νιωθω οτι θα λιποθυμισω απο την ταχυκαρδια. Με τα χαπια καλυτερευσα αλλα εξακολουθω καποιες φορες να εχω πολλους παλμους οταν σηκωνομαι και κρατα αρκετα λεπτα μεχρι να πεσουν

----------


## Kate9090

> Elenas προσωπικα είχα διαγνωστεί με OCD, μετατραυματικο στρες και διαταραχή πανικου. Περασα πολυ άσχημα για 1.5 χρονο και το γεγονός οτι διαγνωστηκα με παροξυσμικη και POTS με έριξε πιο πολυ. Προσπαθουσα απεγνωσμενα να βρω την αιτία που μου συμβαίνει αυτό. Υπηρξαν μέρες που δεν μπορουσα να σηκωθω απο το κρεβάτι ή φοβομουν να παω μέχρι το μπανιο γιατί η ταχυπαλμια ήταν αφόρητη. Στα επειγοντα με ξεραν (καλά ,ακόμα με ξέρουν ,δεν πέρασε πολυς καιρός) ,οι επισκεψεις στον γιατρό μου ήταν σχεδόν καθημερινές. 
> Αυτα που με βοήθησαν, όχι να ξεπερασω τα οργανικά και ψυχολογικά προβλήματα , αφού ειναι χρόνια, αλλά να μαθω να τα διαχειριζομαι καλύτερα είναι τα εξής:
> 1. Το χαπι που επαιρνα για την καρδιά με έκανε να νιωσω ότι έχω τον έλεγχο. Φοβομουν παρα πολυ να το ξεκινησω αλλά τελικά το ξεκίνησα και το επαιρνα για έξι μήνες. Εκτός απο τη μείωση του παλμων,το γεγονός ότι επιδρουσε απευθείας στον φλεβοκομβο με έκανε να δω την κατασταση με άλλο ματι. Επαψα να φοβαμαι τόσο πολυ,δεν ξέρω γιατί ή πώς,αλλά αυτό συνέβη.
> 2. Η μαζική υστερία της πανδημιας με έκανε να καταλαβω ότι άλλοι ανθρωποι που παλαιοτερα θεωρούσαν τους εαυτούς τους κανονικούς και με κατέκριναν, τελικά είχαν μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα απο μένα. Θα περίμενε κανείς ότι σε μια υγειονομική κρίση ένας αρρωστοφοβικος θα διαλυόταν, αλλά εμένα με δυναμωσε πάρα πολυ.
> 3. Ανοιχτηκα σε καινούργια πράγματα. Ισως ακούγεται κλισέ αλλά βοήθησε. Με την καινούργια δουλειά ήμουν σε θέση να παραβλεψω τα συμπτωματα για να είμαι συνεπης. Υπηρξε μέρα που λόγω γαστρεντεριτιδας είχα σε όλη τη διαρκεια της ημέρας 120 παλμους καθιστος και παρολα αυτά παρεμεινα στη δουλεια. Είχα φροντίσει να γνωριστω με τη φαρμακοποιο που είχε κοντά και έναν καρδιολογο που ήταν στον ίδιο δρόμο και καποιες φορες που ενιωσα ότι δεν είμαι καλά, πηγα να κάνω καρδιογραφημα. Οριοθετησα το χώρο και ενιωσα ασφαλής έτσι που στο τέλος κατάφερα να διαχειριζομαι τα συμπτωματα. Μετά απο τους 170 παλμους το 2020 δεν εβγαινα έξω στη ζέστη καθόλου. Φέτος το έκανα. Περπατησα μεσημεριατικα το καλοκαίρι. Φυσικά και είχα ταχυπαλμια και χρειάστηκε να κάνω στάσεις για να πεσουν απο τους 140 οι παλμοι μου, αλλά το έκανα. 
> 4. Η αποδοχη του προβλήματος. Δεν βλεπω ούτε τις ψυχικές ούτε τις οργανικές μου παθησεις ως κάτι που πρεπει να νικησω πλεον. Τις βλεπω ως μέρος του εαυτού μου.


Αχ τι ωραία τα είπες... Πόση δύναμη κρύβουν τα λόγια σου... Τα διαβάζω και τα δάκρυα φεύγουν...

----------


## Kate9090

> Το ξερω και χαιρομαι που εισαι πλεον καλυτερα Αντωνη. Εχω διαγνωσθει με τα ιδια. Εγω μαλλον δεν ειμαι τοσο δυνατη για να το αντιμετωπισω. Σε γιατρους δεν παω ουτε σε νοσοκομεια. Πηγαινα το πρωτο διαστημα που δεν ηξερα καν οτι υπαρχει κατι που λεγεται κριση πανικου. Μετα απο ενα σημειο καθομαι σπιτι και το υπομενω μεχρι να περασει. Τους ντρεπομαι κιολας. ειναι μικρη η κοινωνια εδω (νησι) και ολοι με αντιμετωπιζουν σαν τρελη μετα απο ενα σημειο. Ειχε τυχει να παω με γριπη και δυσπνοια σε νοσοκομειο πριν 2 χρονια και ο γιατρος μπηκε στο συστημα να δει αν εχω παρει αντιβιωση στο παρελθον, ειδε μονο βενζο και αντικαταθλιπτικα και σχεδον με εβρισε. Αρχισε να φωναζει στους αλλους γιατρους αυτη εδω εχει παρει αντικαταθλιπτικα και ζαναξ τι να την κανω? Αρχισε να μου κανει κυρηγμα τι τα θελω και τετοια. Ημουν τοσο αρρωστη που δεν μπορουσα να του απαντησω οπως του αρμοζε αλλα ενιωσα απαισια. Μετα απο αυτο ειπα δεν ξαναπαταω σε νοσοκομειο. Οι καρδιολογοι με το ζορι μου βαζουν χολτερ γιατι με το που μαθαινουν για τηναγχωδη διαταραχη σταματανε νε με παιρνουν στα σοβαρα. Οποτε ναι απλα καθομαι μεσα και κλαιω την μοιρα μου...


Αυτο που οι γιατροί μόλις δουν έναν αγχωδη άνθρωπο τα φορτώνουν όλα εκεί με εκνευρίζει απίστευτα.... Και χάλια να είσαι σου λένε άγχος και 50 ευρώ...

----------


## Elenas

αυτο ακριβως. προσπαθω να κρυβω πλεον τα προβληματα με το αγχος αλλα δεν ειναι και πολυ ευκολο.

----------


## Elenas

Παιδια χθες τρελαθηκα. δεν εχω ζησει τετοιο πραγμα ξανα. ολη μερα εκτακτες. εσκυβα εκτακτες. σηκωνομουν- καθομουν εκτακτες. μιλουσα εκτακτες. ακομα και ξαπλωμενη που δεν τις ενιωθα ποτε ενιωθα εκτακτες. δεν το ευχομαι ουτε στον χειροτερο μου εχθρο αυτο

----------


## Skiouros8

Κι εγώ σήμερα είμαι με έκτακτες απο το πρωι. Παρατηρησα ότι τις έχω περισσότερο τις μέρες που δεν πινω αρκετό νερο. Νιώθει κανείς και ναυτία καποιες φορες μαζι με έκτακτες; 

Επισης τις νιώθω πιο πολυ τις ημέρες που έχω σχετικά χαμηλούς παλμους. Είναι δυνατοτερες γιατί ο χτυπος που μεσολαβεί είναι πιο αργός. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ.

Αυτό που λέτε για το άγχος ισχύει. Εχει γίνει καραμελα. Οχι πως δεν μπορει να ισχύει, αλλά καποιοι το λένε όταν δεν βρίσκουν άλλη προφανη διάγνωση,αντί να το ψάξουν παραπάνω. Πρεπει να βρεις τον κατάλληλο γιατρό.

----------


## Elenas

Αντωνη ποσες εχεις περιπου? εγω δεν εχω παρατηρησει να με πειραζει κατι δυστυχως..

----------


## Skiouros8

> Αντωνη ποσες εχεις περιπου? εγω δεν εχω παρατηρησει να με πειραζει κατι δυστυχως..


Από το πρωί είχα φύρω στις 10, δυνατές. Σίγουρα έχω κι άλλες που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Ωστόσο όταν με πιάσει, μπορεί να τις κάνω και απανωτά. Πχ πριν είχα μία και μετά από ένα δευτερόλεπτο κι άλλη. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό θεωρείται διδυμία. Κάποιες φορές βήχω για να το σταματήσω. Επίσης αν με πιάσει μπορεί να τις νιώσω όλες μέσα στην ιδια ώρα, δεν ξέρω γιατί.

----------


## Elenas

Μακάρι να είχα 10. Χθες μπορεί να ένιωσα και 300. Δίδυμια είναι όταν ανάμεσα σε 2 έκτακτες περιβάλλεται μια κανονική συστολή. Εγώ έχω ριπες και δίδυμιςς. Κάποιες φορές μπορεί να σκυψω και μέχρι να αλλάξω στάση οι έκτακτες έρχονται σε ριπες. Δεν ξέρω γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό. Η κοιλιά; το διάφραγμα; πιέζουν την καρδια; είναι πολύ στεναχωρο να μην μου δίνουν απαντήσεις οι ειδικοί και να τις ψάχνω εδώ μέσα πφφ

----------


## Skiouros8

Ναι, οι έκτακτες θέσης μπορει να σχετίζονται με αυτά που αναφερεις. Προσωπικα έχω έκτακτες θέσης καποιες φορές όταν ξαπλωνω στο αριστερό πλευρο.

Οταν λες ριπες, πόσες στη σειρα νιωθεις; Εμένα οι πιο πολλες ήταν τρεις στη σειρα.

----------


## Elenas

Μέχρι 4 στη σειρά. Αν ριναι κοιλιακες τα βλέπω όλα. Έχεις ριπες η απλα 3 έκτακτες στην σειρά με κανονική συστολή ενδιάμεσα; Πως δεν σε τρομάζουν ρε συ Αντώνη; ζω εδώ και 2 χρόνια με αυτο τον φόνο κάθε μέρα. Μην κάνω το ένα μην κάνω τό άλλο για να μην τις νιώσω. Πλέον έχω άγχος και κρίσεις πανικού λόγω αυτών και όχι το αντίθετο.

----------


## Skiouros8

> Μέχρι 4 στη σειρά. Αν ριναι κοιλιακες τα βλέπω όλα. Έχεις ριπες η απλα 3 έκτακτες στην σειρά με κανονική συστολή ενδιάμεσα; Πως δεν σε τρομάζουν ρε συ Αντώνη; ζω εδώ και 2 χρόνια με αυτο τον φόνο κάθε μέρα. Μην κάνω το ένα μην κάνω τό άλλο για να μην τις νιώσω. Πλέον έχω άγχος και κρίσεις πανικού λόγω αυτών και όχι το αντίθετο.


Εχει τύχει να νιωσω και τα δυο. Αλλά και όταν νιώθω κανονική συστολή είναι έκτακτη-κανονικός χτυπος-έκτακτη απανωτα. Με τρομαζουν, οπως και σήμερα, αλλά όχι οπως παλια. Σκέφτομαι ότι για να τις νιώθω πολυ το τελευταίο διάστημα κάτι παιζει με τους ηλεκτρολύτες μου. Εσύ έχεις κανει προσφατα μια γενική αίματος; Και η κούραση με επηρεαζει προσωπικα. 

Το χειρότερο συμπτωμα βέβαια για μένα ειναι η ναυτία/ζάλη. Και όταν έχω και έκτακτες και ζάλη/ναυτία δεν μπορω πάρα να σκεφτω καρδιά γιατί έχω διαβάσει διαφορα που έκαναν εμετό πριν παθουν καρδιά. Αλλά προσπαθω να σκέφτομαι λογικά. Κλισέ,αλλά όσο το σκεφτεσαι τόσο γιγαντωνεται στο μυαλό σου.

----------


## Elenas

Κάνω πολύ συχνά ναι γιατί έχω και θέμα νε θηροειδη, αν και μέσα στα όρια ακόμα. Είχα χαμηλό μαγνήσιο πριν καιρό αλλά τότε δεν είχα ούτε μια έκτακτη. Από οταν ξεκίνησα το συμπλήρωμα και ανέβηκε η τιμή του θα έλεγα ότι άρχισα να νιώθω παλι. Κατά τα άλλα έχω χαμηλή φερριτινη αλλά η ενδοκρινολος μου είπε βα πάρω σίδηρο και ο καρδιολόγος που πήγα μετά μου ειπε οχι μην πάρεις. Οπότε δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Η φερριτινη μου είναι κάτω από το κατώτερο όριο....
Δεν έχω ναυτιες και τέτοια αν και εδώ και κάποιο διάστημα μετά από μια αγχωδη κατάσταση άρχισα νανεχω οαλινδρομηση. Δηλαδή οταβ ετρωγα λίγο παραπάνω δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ από το κάψιμο στο λαιμό. Πλέον δεν το νιωθω οπότε δεν νομίζω να ευθύνεται αυτό. Ναι το ξέρω ότι γιγαντωνεται. Εχω πάθει αγοραφοβία λόγω αυτών σκεψου. Οταν μιλάω με κόσμο η μπαίνω σε κλειστούς χώρους με κόσμο νιωθω το έμφραγμα να έρχεται καπάκι με τις έκτακτες. 
Αυτό που με φοβίζει είναι η υπερτροφια της αριστερής κοιλιας. ΝομιΩ είναι λόγω κάποιου προβλήματος που δεν έχουν εντοπίσει

----------


## Skiouros8

Ο γιατρός τι σου είπε για την υπερτροφία;

Επίσης τι σχέση έχει ο καρδιολόγος με τον σίδηρο και σου είπε να μην πάρεις; Ακολουθα τη συμβουλή της ενδοκρινολόγου που είναι η αρμόδια για το θέμα. Εμένα ο καρδιολόγος μου δε είχε θέμα όταν έπαιρνα σίδηρο. Μου είχε πει ότι ενδέχεται να δω βελτίωση στους παλμούς όταν θα έφτιαχνε αναιμία, όπως και έγινε εν μέρη. 

Θα σου ταράξει βέβαια λίγο το στομάχι.

----------


## Elenas

Δεν μου είπε τίποτα. Με ρωτούσε λιγο επίμονα ποτε γυμνάστηκ τελευταία φορά αλλά δεν μου ανέφερε κάτι άλλο. Οταν γύρισα σπίτι και είδα το χαρτί το είδα και έφαγα την φρίκη της ζωής μου. 
Δεν ξέρω ρε συ Αντώνη ο καρδιολόγος δεν υποτίθεται ότι ξερει τι πρέπει και τι δεν πρέπει να παρεις; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επειδή είμαι χορτοφάγος πολλά χρόνια θεώρησα όταν είδα την φερριτινη τόσο χαμηλή ότι πρέπει να πάρω συμπλήρωμα αλλά το φοβηθηκα. Εχω γενικ μια φοβία με χαπια και συμπληρώματα. Εσύ ένιωσες καλύτερα με τον σίδηρο από οταν τον ξεκίνησες; Εννοω όσον αφορά την καρδιά σου

----------


## Skiouros8

> Δεν μου είπε τίποτα. Με ρωτούσε λιγο επίμονα ποτε γυμνάστηκ τελευταία φορά αλλά δεν μου ανέφερε κάτι άλλο. Οταν γύρισα σπίτι και είδα το χαρτί το είδα και έφαγα την φρίκη της ζωής μου. 
> Δεν ξέρω ρε συ Αντώνη ο καρδιολόγος δεν υποτίθεται ότι ξερει τι πρέπει και τι δεν πρέπει να παρεις; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επειδή είμαι χορτοφάγος πολλά χρόνια θεώρησα όταν είδα την φερριτινη τόσο χαμηλή ότι πρέπει να πάρω συμπλήρωμα αλλά το φοβηθηκα. Εχω γενικ μια φοβία με χαπια και συμπληρώματα. Εσύ ένιωσες καλύτερα με τον σίδηρο από οταν τον ξεκίνησες; Εννοω όσον αφορά την καρδιά σου


Προτεινω να του κάνεις ένα τηλ και να τον ρωτήσεις και για τη διάγνωση και για τον σίδηρο. Σε υπερηχο σου έγραψε για υπερτροφια ή σε καρδιογραφημα; Θα κοιταξω μετά τις δικές μου διαγνωσεις να σου πω αν μου έχουν πει ποτε κάτι ανάλογο.

Επειδη κι εγώ φοβαμαι έχω ρωτήσει τον καρδιολογο και για σίδηρο και για πολλα αλλα χαπια. Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο σου είπε να μην το παρεις. Γιατί δεν τον ρωτησες; Βέβαια ισως ειναι επείδη αρκετοί γιατροί θεωρούν ότι ο σιδηρος δεν ειναι η ενδεδειγμένη θεραπεια για αναιμία. 
Οταν επαιρνα σίδηρο δεν μου είχε κανει κάποια παρενεγεια στην καρδιά, είχε μειώσει ελαφρώς τους παλμους μου στην ξεκούραση αλλά ίσως να ήταν και τυχαιο.

Πραγματικη βελτίωση στην καρδιά είδα όταν πήρα κιλά και ανέβηκε ο αιματοκριτης μου. Οχι πως θεραπευτηκα, αλλά δεν χτυπαω πια 140 με το που σηκωθω. Τώρα βέβαια προσπαθω να χασω τρια κιλά γιατί έτσι μου είπε ο ενδοκρινολογος μιας και είμαι προς τα ανώτερα φυσιολογικά για το υψος μου. Συνολικά πήρα 8 κιλά. Προσωπικα νιωθω λιγότερο αδύναμος και πιο υγιής, εκτός απο κάτι υπογλυκαιμιες που κάνω (και ανακάλυψα ότι πολλες φορές τις μπερδευα με κρίσεις πανικου) και το αυχενικο που με ταλαιπωρει πολλους μήνες τώρα και έχω σκεφτεί ότι μπορει να υποκρυπτει κάτι πιό σοβαρό. Και τις περιστασιακές ψευδοαιμοπτυσεις. Στο θέμα καρδιάς όμως είμαι καλύτερα. Πχ δεν έχω πια συχνά βάρος ή δυσκολία ανάπνοης. Νομίζω αυτό ήταν λόγω της αναιμίας και δεν το νιώθω πια.

----------


## Elenas

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Έχει πάρα πολλή δουλειά γιατι είναι λίγοι εδώ πέρα και συνήθως το μόνο που μπορεί βα γίνει είναι να σου κλείσει ραντεβού μετά από 2 βδομάδες η γραμματέας να τα συζητήσεις από κοντά. Κατά προτίμηση θα ήθελα να ανέβω Αθήνα να βρω αρρυθμιολογο αλλά δυσκολεύομαι στο ταξίδι. 
Για το σίδηρο μου είπε ότι είμαι γυναίκα αρα λογικό να είναι κάπως χαμηλός και δεν χρειάζεται να πάρω συμπλήρωμα αλλά να φροντίσω εφόσον ριμαι χορτοφάγος να κάνω σωστή διατροφή. Οχι πως δεν το κάνω αυτό αλλά τέλος πάντων. Για την ενδοκρινολογο δεν ξέρω...μου είπε να πάρω και χαπι και ας εομαι μέσα στα όρια, ςλλου που ρώτησα μου είπαν να μην το κάνω ακόμα. Με έχουν μπερδέψει όλοι τους. Βάρος και δυσκολι στην αναπνοή έχω όταν δεν είμαι καλά όσον αφορά τα ψυχοσωματικα. Μετά όταν κάπως ξεχνιέμαι φεύγει. Οπότε ίσως να ήταν από αυτό και σε σένα . Υπογλυκαιμίες που τις νομιζα κρίσεις πανικού είχα κάποιες φορές επίσης. Μπορεί να έχω αρχή διαβήτη βασικα πρέπει να κάνω τις εξετάσεις αλλά όλο το αμελω. Γενικά το άγχος μου έχει γ@@@@@ τον οργανισμό μου. Ολο προβλήματα εμφανιζω. Ωστόσο μονο οι έκτακτες με φοβιζουν τιποτα αλλο

----------


## Skiouros8

Αυτο με την υπετροφια το κοιταξα,δεν το έχω σε καποια διάγνωση τριπλεξ αλλά εξαρτάται και για πόσα εκατοστά μιλάμε. Αν δεν στο έχουν ξαναπει μηπως αυτός ήθελε απλως να είναι ακριβής και δεν είναι κάτι τραγικό; Αν ηταν κάτι σοβαρό θα στο έλεγε φανταζομαι. 
Πόσο είναι το κλάσμα εξωθησης σου;

Αν πάντως βγήκε σε καρδιογραφημα ειναι πολυ συχνό λάθος.

----------


## Elenas

55. Μικρό δεν ειναι; Το όριο είναι το 50 για ανεπάρκεια. Αυτός δεν μου βρήκε πρόπτωση που μιυ βρήκαν 2 άλλοι και επίσης αυξημένο υγρό στο περικαρδιο. Οποτε δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω. Με όλα αυτά νιώθω ότι όντως έχω θέμα.

----------


## Elenas

Οχι στον υπερηχο το είδε.

----------


## Skiouros8

> 55. Μικρό δεν ειναι; Το όριο είναι το 50 για ανεπάρκεια. Αυτός δεν μου βρήκε πρόπτωση που μιυ βρήκαν 2 άλλοι και επίσης αυξημένο υγρό στο περικαρδιο. Οποτε δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω. Με όλα αυτά νιώθω ότι όντως έχω θέμα.


Από ότι βλέπω από τους δικούς μου έχει απόκλιση ανάλογα τη μέρα. Το 55 κανονικά είναι λίγο χαμηλό, ναι, αλλά δεν δηλώνει κάτι από μόνο του. Είχες ταχυκαρδία όταν έκανες την εξέταση;

----------


## Elenas

Οχι δεν είχα καλά ήμουν. Εσένα ποσο είναι στο τελευταιο; Εντάξει νομίζω πρέπει να ξαναπάω να το ελέγξω έχω αγχωθεί παλι...

----------


## Skiouros8

> Οχι δεν είχα καλά ήμουν. Εσένα ποσο είναι στο τελευταιο; Εντάξει νομίζω πρέπει να ξαναπάω να το ελέγξω έχω αγχωθεί παλι...


75 νομίζω. Αλλά της αδερφής μου που πηγαμε μαζί ήταν 55 και δεν της σχολίασε κάτι ο καρδιολογος. Μπορει να στο προκαλεί και η έλλειψη σιδήρου αυτό btw.

Εμένα με επιασε χθες ένα κρύο μουδιασμα στο κεντρο του στήθους πάνω σε μια διένεξη. Κράτησε ένα λεπτο. Ηταν μια αισθηση σαν χταποδι. Θα πάω την άλλη βδομαδα να κάνω ένα τριπλεξ και καρδιογραφημα αλλά σκέφτομαι πως με αυτά δεν μπορει να διαγνωστεί στεφανιαια νόσος. Θα κάνω και μια τροπονινη.

----------


## Elenas

75 είναι επίσης αρκετά ανεβασμένο νομίζω. Είδα τα παλιά μου τρίπλεξ σε όλα είναι 60. Θα το επαναλάβω όμως γιατί κόλλησα γρίπη ή κοβιντ τωρα και πάντα αγχώνομαι μην έπαθα περικαρδιτιδα η ενδοκαρδιτιδα λόγω αυτών. Όταν μαλωνω μου συμβαίνουν διαφορά τέτοια επίσης. Λογικό είναι ανεβαίνει η πίεση οπότε ως ευαίσθητοι σε σωματικά συμπτώματα θα αισθανθούμε το παραμικρό. Εγώ τελευταία νιωθψ ότι η καρδιά μου θα σπάσει. Σαν να έχει φουσκώσει πολύ, όταν θυμώνω η αγχώνομαι και χρειάζομαι ένα 5λεπτο να ηρεμήσω για να επανέλθει. Οπότε τσάμπα σε αγχώνει.

----------


## Skiouros8

> 75 είναι επίσης αρκετά ανεβασμένο νομίζω. Είδα τα παλιά μου τρίπλεξ σε όλα είναι 60. Θα το επαναλάβω όμως γιατί κόλλησα γρίπη ή κοβιντ τωρα και πάντα αγχώνομαι μην έπαθα περικαρδιτιδα η ενδοκαρδιτιδα λόγω αυτών. Όταν μαλωνω μου συμβαίνουν διαφορά τέτοια επίσης. Λογικό είναι ανεβαίνει η πίεση οπότε ως ευαίσθητοι σε σωματικά συμπτώματα θα αισθανθούμε το παραμικρό. Εγώ τελευταία νιωθψ ότι η καρδιά μου θα σπάσει. Σαν να έχει φουσκώσει πολύ, όταν θυμώνω η αγχώνομαι και χρειάζομαι ένα 5λεπτο να ηρεμήσω για να επανέλθει. Οπότε τσάμπα σε αγχώνει.


Σε αυτόν που έκανα τον Ιούλιο ήταν 63. Αυτό που έκανα τον Σεπτεμβρη δεν τον βρίσκω αλλά θυμάμαι ότι ήταν πιο πάνω. Αν όχι 75, 70. Το ξέρω ότι ούτε ανεβασμενο δεν πρεπει να ειναι αλλα δεν μου σχολίασε κάτι ο γιατρός. Μην σε αγχωνει τόσο. Είμαι σίγουρος πως αν ξανακανεις τώρα θα εχει αλλάξει. Απλα κατά τη γνώμη μου ,παρε την αγωγή του ενδοκρινολογου.
Η περικαρδιτιδα δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό,είναι απλα υγρό στο περικαρδιο. Η ενδοκαρδιτιδα είναι σοβαρή. Κι εγώ αγχωνομαι ότι επαθα λόγω δερματικων εξανθηματων που είχα και ο γιατρός απέδωσε σε τσιμπηματα αλλά εγώ νομιζω ότι ήταν κάτι πιό σοβαρό και μικροπαρασιτα έχουν εισβάλλει στον οργανισμο μου. Δεν μου έγραψε ούτε αντιβιωση. 

Το σφιξιμο με αγχωσε πολυ. Κι εγώ έχει τύχει να ξανανιωσω μουδιασμα αλλά σε κρίση πανικου. Εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν είχα κρίση πανικου,ήμουν απλα νευριασμενος. Η μόνη λύση ειναι η αξονική καρδιάς αλλά δεν έχω βρει ακόμα καρδιολογο να μου τη γράψει. Βασικά θα πάω να κάνω τεστ κοπωσεως, έχω 1.5 χρόνο να κάνω.

----------


## Elli19899

Δεν αντέχω άλλο δεν τις αντέχω άλλο. Δεν μπορώ άλλο να τις νιώθω αλήθεια. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Πλέον είναι όλη μέρα κάποτε πιο παλια είχα μια δυο τη μέρα και ένιωθα σκατα πλεον κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα. Μέσα στο χάλι μου τουλάχιστον κάποιες τις νιώθω λίγο πιο ελαφριές. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Επίσης όλες ξεκινουν όταν φάω. Πρωινο ειμαι οκ αλλά μεσημεριανό πάει το χάσαμε. Και τι να κάνω να μη ξαναφαω ποτε? Δεν ξέρω αλήθεια. Δεν αντέχω

----------


## Elenas

Για διαφραγματοκηλη έχεις κοιτάξει;

----------


## Skiouros8

Διαφραγματοκηλη έχω υποψιαστει κι εγώ και έχω πολλα συμπτωματα αλλά δεν επιβεβαιωθηκε στη γαστροσκοπηση. Δεν είναι παβτα εύκολα διαγνωσμιμο βέβαια.

----------


## Elli19899

Και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο σκέφτομαι αλλά στη γαστροσκόπηση δεν είχε φανεί τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδια ειναι τραγικό. Ξαπλώνω και με πιανει άμεσα χθες το ίδιο και λέω ας πιω λιγο νερό πινω νερο και ελαττωσαν κάπως. Να είναι όλα αυτά παιχνιδια του στομαχιού? Εγώ φταίω ποτε δεν το προσεχα το στομάχι μου.

----------


## Elli19899

Με έχουν πιασει και κάτι χαζές σκέψεις. Σκέφτομαι ότι πάντα με θυμάμαι να μη μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τα βράδια από μικρό παιδι λόγω στομαχιού. Κακή διατροφή? Λάθος ώρα φαγητου? Δεν θυμάμαι και αλήθεια σκέφτομαι πως το να φέρεις ένα παιδι στον κόσμο ποσο μα ποσο ευθυνη είναι. Εγώ έφτασα να πάθω όλα αυτά για να αναλογιστω τι θα πει στομάχι κ πως θα προσεξω. Τόσα χρόνια το παιδευα. Αλλά και πιο μικρή δεν ήξερα. Πως θα φέρω ένα παιδι στον κόσμο? Νιώθω ότι δεν θέλω. Δεν ξέρω με έχει χτυπήσει και άγχος? Ψυχολογικά? Δεν αντέχω άλλο όλο αυτό με το στομάχι καρδιά η ότι είναι.

----------


## Elli19899

Κάθε βράδυ το ίδιο πραγμα τώρα τελευταία. Ξεκινάει να με πιανει όταν ξαπλώνω. Γενικά αν παω να κάτσω ξαπλωμένη αρχίζουν ενώ όλη μέρα πχ δεν είχα η δεν καταλάβαινα να έχω τα βράδια μιλάμε συνεχείς έκτακτες. Αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω έχω μια ανά δυο κτυπους. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Να παω παλι γιατρό? Φοβάμαι. Γιατί έχουν αυξηθεί τόσο πολυ.

----------


## Elenas

Αυτές είναι οι έκτακτες θέσης. Ακίνδυνες από ότι λένε. Πιο ακινδυνες από αυτές που εμφανίζονται με την κούραση. Οπότε προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις. Ξέρω ότι είναι χαζό να το λέω εγώ που δεν ηρεμώ με τίποτα αλλά τουλάχιστον μπορείς την υπόλοιπη μέρα να κάνεις τις δραστηριότητες και δουλειές σου κανονικά. Κάτι είναι και αυτό από το να έμενες μέσα όπως εγώ γιατί μόνο έτσι βρίσκεις ηρεμία...

----------


## Elli19899

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Και εγώ το έκανα αυτό μα είδα ότι απομακρυνομουν από τον συντροφό μου και προσπαθησα να το παλεψω για αυτόν. Να μη με βλέπει χάλια. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά όταν έχω έκτακτες πάντα νιώθω τον οισοφάγο μου να είναι κάπως χάλια. Σαν να με καίει. Το έχει παρατηρησει κανείς άλλος? Να έχω θέμα στον οισοφάγο?

----------


## Lia22387

Πηγα και εγω στην καρδιολογο. Καρδιογραφημα και echo ειναι τελεια μου ειπε. Βαλαμε και holder και εδειξε μονο 6 υπερκοιλιακες τελείως ακίνδυνες μου ειπε. Ελα μου ομως που εγω την επομενη πρεπει να ειχα 100! Μου ειπε οταν τις νιωθω ετσι εντονα να πέρνω ενα emconcor καθε πρωι για μία εβδομαδα και θα ηρεμώ.

----------


## Elenas

Ευτυχώς μέχρι τώρα ο σύντροφος μου είναι υποστηρικτικος σε αυτή την παρανοια. Για ποσο όμως..εγώ θα με χώριζα. Μήπως έχεις παλινδρομηση εκείνη την στιγμή Έλλη και αυτη είναι η αιτία των έκτακτων; 
Λία χαίρομαι πολύ που είναι όλα καλά. Δυστυχώς ρτσι πάει με τις έκτακτες. Μια λίγες μια πολλές μια καθολου . Μακάρι να ξέραμε γιατι να μπορούσαμε να το ελέγξουμε με κάποιο τρόπο

----------


## Elli19899

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Δεν σταματάνε ποτε παιδιά έχω τρελαθεί. Θα παω στον γιατρο δεν πάει άλλο. Σήμερα είμαι στη δουλειά και να ανέβηκα λίγες σκάλες και ξαφνικά με το που κάθομαι με πιανουν έκτακτες. Και καπάκι νιώθω το στομάχι χάλια. Νιώθω τον οισοφάγο να είναι κάπως. Άρα στομάχι? Επίσης κάτι άλλο όταν νιώθω το στομάχι κομπλέ δεν έχω έκτακτες. Τι στο καλό πια ρε παιδια? Δεν αντέχω άλλο.

----------


## Elli19899

Επίσης έχω τρελή δυσκοιλιότητα ενώ τρώω σωστά και οοοολα αυτά τα έχω ενώ δεν καπνίζω δεν πινω δεν τρώω τηγανιτά δεν κοιμάμαι αργά και προσπαθω να είμαι σε όλα σωστή απέναντι στο στομάχι μου. Έλεος πια τι θέλει? Δεν αντέχω άλλο ώρες ώρες λέω οκ καρδιά τελείωνε αν είναι να πεθάνω ας πεθανω τώρα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτο το πράγμα είναι ψυχοβγαλσημο

----------


## Elenas

Σε καταλαβαίνω. Το στομάχι μπορεί να είναι χάλια και λόγω άγχους. Και ας υα κάνεις όλα σωστά...

----------


## maril76

Καλησπέρα κ από εμένα. εγώ κορίτσια κ αγόρια ξεκίνησαν οι έκτακτες από τα 30 μου κ τώρα είναι στα 46. Για ένα διάστημα είχα πάρει αντικαταθλιπτικά, εντάξει όλα καλά για 2...3 χρόνια μετά όμως εμφανίστηκαν πάλι. Τώρα πλέον μετά από τόσα χρόνια κ ακόμη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως λειτουργούν, πότε με πιάνουν πιο έντονα, πότε σταματάνε. Τώρα τελευταία ενώ για 2...3 βδομάδες είχαν σταματήσει ,έχει από την Πέμπτη που με έχουν ταράξει. Είναι πολύ έντονες κ με μεγάλη διάρκεια. Με φοβίζουν,ε τρομάζουν,με πιάνουν πλέον κ μέσα στον ύπνο. Δεν θέλω να βγαίνω, δεν θέλω να οδηγώ,δεν θέλω να πηγαίνω πουθενά. Είμαι στις γόνιμες μέρες κ διάβασα κάπου που γράψατε ότι παίζει ρόλο. Αλλά ποτέ ξανά δεν με είχαν πιάσει έτσι. Κορίτσια τι κάνουμε? Δεν μπορώ άλλο.

----------


## maril76

Επίσης να σας πω ότι εγώ τις αισθάνομαι κάθε φορά κ διαφορετικά. Συνήθως μου κόβεται η αναπνοή, νιώθω ένα μικρό τράνταγμα, σαν να σταματάει η καρδιά κ μετά βέβαια από το άγχος με πιάνει ταχυκαρδία, ιδρώνω, σαν ένα μούδιασμα, ανακάτεμα στο στομάχι κλπ. Επίσης αυτό που παρατήρησα από την Πέμπτη είναι ότι τις παθαίνω μετά το φαγητό κ να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει καμιά σας : την Πέμπτη που ξεκίνησαν αυτές που κρατάνε πολύ ώρα, είχα ξεκινήσει αντιβίωση, την zithromax. Υπάρχει περίπτωση μια αντιβίωση να πυροδοτήσει τις έκτακτες?
Συγνώμη που γράφω τόσα πολλά,αλλά ειλικρινά είναι τόσα πολλά αυτά που θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας....

----------


## Elenas

Πολλοί θα μπορούσαν να ναι οι παράγοντες
Και κάποια φάρμακα προκαλούν αρρυθμίες οπότε ναι θα μπορούσε. Τώρα αντικαταθλιπτικα παιρνεις;

----------


## maril76

Elenas όχι τώρα δεν παίρνω. Κ αυτά που έπαιρνα , τα έπαιρνα πριν 14 χρόνια, λίγο πριν γεννήσω. Χθες το βράδυ μου ήταν το χειρότερο από όλα όσα έχω περάσει. Από τις 10 παρά το βράδυ μέχρι τις 2 τα ξημερώματα είχα αυτό το πράγμα. Με το που καθόμουν ή ξάπλωνα μου κοβόταν η αναπνοή, ένα φτερούγισμα, ένα τράνταγμα
Στις 2 κ κάτι θυμήθηκα κάτι χάπια βαλεριάνας που έχω στο φαρμακείο, πήρα 2 τέτοια ,πήρα κ ένα χάπι για το στομάχι κ μετά από κανένα 20λεπτο ευτυχώς ηρέμησα. Τώρα πήρα τον καρδιολόγο μου. Θα πάω ακόμη μια φορά από εκεί. Πριν κάτι μήνες του είχα πει να βάλω holter κ δεν με άφησε. Όλα είναι ψυχολογικής φύσεως. Τώρα θα του πω ότι δεν πάει άλλο. Να βάλω ένα να δω τι γίνεται. Να είμαστε σίγουροι. Αν κ πάλι όλα είναι καλά κ δεν είναι καρδιολογικό, τότε θα κοιτάξω πάλι για αντικαταθλιπτικά. Δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ μόνη μου πλέον. Κ χθες το βράδυ είχα κ τον άντρα μου που με συμπαραστέκεται σε όλο αυτό. Αλλά τώρα που λείπουν όλοι τρέμω μην τις πάθω τις έκτακτες κ είμαι ολομόναχη

----------


## Elenas

Και ςγω δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ πλέον. Εχω κρίσεις πανικού εξαιτίας τους. Οχι το αντίστροφο όπως λένε οι γιατροί. Και επίσης σκέφτομαι για αντικαταθλιπτικα...
Το ότι αρνούνται βα κάνουν μια εξέταση με ξπερνα. Πυτε εμενα με αφήνει. Λες και θα το κάνει τσάμπα...ακόμα και από το άγχος να είναι είναι υποχρεωμένοι. Κάθε πέρσι και καλύτερα είναι οι δικές μου έκτακτες

----------


## maril76

Όταν σε πιάνουν κρατάνε πολύ ώρα? Γιατί εμένα το χθεσινό ήταν πρώτη φορά τόση πολύ διάρκεια. Κ αυτό με έκανε να τρελαθώ από άγχος κ φόβο μαζί. Φεύγω. Πάω στον γιατρό. Στις 11 έχω ραντεβού, ελπίζω να μπορέσω να τον πείσω να βάλω το holter. Επίσης elenas προσπάθησε να είσαι καλά, το ξέρω δύσκολο. Αλλά όσον αφορά τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, η ξαδέλφη που τα ξεκίνησε, ελαφριά κατάθλιψη λόγω εμμηνόπαυσης, είναι άλλος άνθρωπος. Γι αυτό ο εγώ το σκέφτομαι πολύ έντονα τον τελευταίο καιρό.

----------


## Elenas

Υπάρχουν μέρες που έχω διάσπαρτες όλη μερα και μέρες που έχω συνεχόμενες όλη μερα. Συνήθως όταν αγχώνομαι έχω κάθε χτυπο και έκτακτη και με ρι να χαλαρώσω δεν σταματάνε. Άστα είμαι τραγικά τα πράγματα στην περίπτωση μου. Το προσπαθώ 
Είμαι 3 μήνες ετσι και μπορώ ακόμα να είμαι σε ένα βαθμό λειτουργική αλλά ξεκινά σεζόν και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω γιατί λόγω αυτών ξεκίνησαν κρίσεις πανικού και ειδικά όταν μπαίνω σε κάποιο εσωτερικό χώρο με πιάνουν τρελά πραγματα στο σημείο του στήθους. Καλώς ή κακώς τα χάπια βοηθάνε. Αλλα τα έχω πάρει 3 φορές ήδη και όταν τα κόβω έχω πάλι τα ίδια για αυτο δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα. Πες μου τι σου είπε ο γιατρός αν σου έδωσε κάποια συμβουλή κτλ πλιζζ

----------


## maril76

Εμένα πάλι αυτές τις μέρες οι έκτακτες έχουν να κάνουν κυρίως με την αναπνοή. Λες κ δεν φτάνει ο αέρας που αναπνέω, ένα μικρό τράνταγμα κ ένα κενό λες κ σταματάει η καρδιά. Αλλά κάθε φορά αλλάζουν. Δεν είναι πάντα οι ίδιες. Λοιπόν ο γιατρός όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο δεν μου έβαλε χολτερ. Κάναμε καρδιογράφημα, υπέρηχο καρδιογράφημα, είδε το διάφραγμα μου κάτω από το στήθος κ έκανε κ υπέρηχο στις καρωτίδες. Όλα τέλεια μου είπε. Δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε χολτερ ούτε τίποτα. 
Στο μεταξύ εγώ τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες παίρνω σε καθημερινή βάση μισό concor. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επειδή κατεβάζει τους σφυγμούς μου νιώθω πιο ήρεμη. Σήμερα ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι αν επαναληφθεί το χθεσινό να πάρω άλλο μισό concor κ μισό Xanax. Κ μετά μιλήσαμε για αντικαταθλιπτικά. Βασικά elenas αυτό που καταλαβαίνω όλα αυτά τα χρόνια είναι ότι πρέπει μόνες μας να το προσπαθήσουμε. Είναι στο μυαλό μας. Ok.... Για όλους είναι εύκολο όταν το λένε. Πώς το διαχειριζόμαστε όμως είναι το θέμα. Σήμερα πήγαν να με πιάσουν το απόγευμα κ είπα....ok....δεν θα πανικοβληθω. Αφού η καρδιά είναι εντάξει κ δεν κινδυνεύω τότε αστες να γίνονται. Θα ηρεμήσουν πάλι.

----------


## maril76

Καμιά άσκηση με τις αναπνοές κάνεις...ξέρεις. εισπνοή από την μύτη κ εκπνοή από το στόμα
Παλιά που πήγαινα σε ψυχολόγο μου είχε πει ότι αν το κάνω αυτό για 5 λεπτα το πρωί, το μεσημέρι κ το βράδυ βλέπεις αλλαγή στην διάθεσή σου. Έχω χρόνια να το κάνω. Λέω να το αρχίσω από σήμερα το βράδυ συστηματικά.

----------


## Elli19899

Καλησπερα και από μενα. Μαριλ 76 να σου πω αυτό με την αντιβίωση και εγώ το έχασα άγχος αλλά να ξέρεις αυτό το άγχος θα μας φάει. Εγώ προσωπικά όταν πήρα αντιβίωση για το δόντι μου τις σταμάτησε μη σου πω. Και το ίδιο και το φάρμακο για τι στομάχι. Όλα συνδέονται παιδιά. Αν ήταν κάτι κακό τι στο καλό δεν θα φαινόταν σε καμία μας σε καμιά εξέταση? Ξέρω γω? Αυτό προσπαθω να σκέφτομαι και ψάχνω τρόπους να ανακουφιστω. Θα ξεκινήσω να πινω λίγο χαμομήλι μιας και έχω κόψει τον καφέ ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα. Έχει καμία σας κάτι να μου πει για τα ροφήματα? Κάτι που να έχει δει να βοηθάει η να ενοχλεί?

----------


## maril76

Elli19899 καλησπέρα. Έχεις δίκιο. Το άγχος θα μας φάει εντελώς. Έχω ξαπλώσει τώρα, έχω νιώσει 4...5 έκτακτες, αλλά αφού πήγα σήμερα στον γιατρό είπα ότι δεν θα τις δώσω σημασία. Τέλος. Η καρδιά μου είναι καλά, κάτι ανησυχητικό δεν είδε ο γιατρός.....τι στο καλό πια? Οπότε τι μένει? Ότι όλα τα δημιουργούμε εμείς κ όπως είπε παλιά ο γιατρός μου σταματά να τις σκέφτεσαι. Όσο τις σκέφτεσαι τόσο θα έρχονται. Μήπως πρέπει να πάρουμε το μυαλό μας από εκεί?
Όσον αφορά τα ροφήματα κ εγώ τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω κόψει τον καφέ . Πίνω βέβαια κάθε πρωί ελληνικό ντεκαφεινε κ αν θα πιω κανέναν φρέντο το απόγευμα πάλι χωρίς καφεΐνη
Κάποιο ρόφημα που να με βοήθησε δεν έχω δει, αλλά παραγγέλνω από μια σελίδα τσάι διάφορες γεύσεις ,από αυτά που λένε "ευεξία", "διάθεση" κ όλα τα σχετικά. Όλα χωρίς καφεινη εννοείται. Αλλά δεν πίνω συστηματικά
Κορίτσια δοκιμάστε κ αυτό με τις αναπνοές να δούμε αν δουλεύει.

----------


## Elenas

Ναι κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία από τον Μάιο και η άσκηση αυτή ήταν η πρώτη που μου έμαθε. Μου εστελει ξαι σχετικό βίντεο να το βλέπω, με ένα μπαλάκι, και βάσει αυτού να παίρνω αναπνοές. Δεν βοηθά ουτε στο ελάχιστο. Ίσα ίσα αγχώνομαι παραπάνω και νιώθω χειρότερα. Ναι δυστυχώς εμείς προκαλούμε τα περισσότερα. Για αυτό και τις νιώθουμε κιόλας ενώ άλλα άτομα τιποτα. Διεγείρεταο πολύ το παρασυμπαθητικο και οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει στο σώμα και δη στην καρδιά το νιώθουμε πανικοβαλομασυε και γίνεται χειρότερο. Βέβαια ωραια τα λέμε αυτά στην θεωρία, η πράξη είναι το πρόβλημα. Και στην πράξη έχει χαλάσει η ποιότητα ζωής μου. Ο καρδιολόγος μιυ είπε ότι συνήθως στα αγχωδη άτομα όλο το πρόβλημα επικεντρώνεται στο στήθος γιατι η καρδιά και οι πνεύμονες είναι που μας συντηρούν. Αν ξέραμε ότι το γόνατο παίζει πρωταρχικό ρόλο στην επιβίωση του οργανισμού μας θα είχαμε θέματα εκεί. 
Εγω οκ αυμφωνω ότι το άγχος μου τα προκάλεσε όλα αλλά από εκεί και πέρα έχω εμφανίσει λόγω αυτού υπαρκτα προβλήματα όπως Χάσιμοτο και το Χάσιμοτο με την σειρά του δημιουργεί μέχρι και καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια οπότε δε πείθομαι όταν μου λένε ότι λειτουργικά η καρδιά σου είναι καλά αρα σιγα μην δίνεις σημασία. 
Ροφήματα δες αυτά που λένε οτι είναι ηρεμιστικά. Τύπου χαμομήλι. Δεν με βοήθησε κάποιο να μαι ειλικρινής αλλά καμία βαλεριάνα που ξέρεις ίσως σου κάνει καλό Έλλη.

----------


## maril76

Elenas έχεις δίκιο. Κ εγώ έχω θυροειδή, όχι χασιμοτο.. Δεν γνωρίζω πολλά για το χασιμοτο, αλλά όπως κ να έχει κ πάλι θα σου πω ότι καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια μπορεί να πάθουμε από άλλα πολλά. Εγώ ας πούμε έχω κάποια κιλά παραπάνω κ ένας καρδιολόγος μου είχε πει παλιά ότι λόγω των παραπανισιων κιλών μπορεί να εμφανίσω καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια. Για αυτό σου λέω δεν βγάζεις άκρη. 
Όλο αυτό όμως με τις έκτακτες συστολές το ξέρουμε όλοι μας ότι είναι καθαρά στο μυαλό μας. Χθες παρόλο που πήγα στον καρδιολόγο το βράδυ πάλι με έπιασαν αλλά δεν άφησα να με πάρει από κάτω. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι και που μου το είχε πει και η ψυχολόγος μου είναι ότι τις έκτακτες συστολές τις έχω εδώ και 15 χρόνια. Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν έχω πάθει τίποτα από αυτές. Άρα γιατί τις αφήνουμε να μας επηρεάζουν τόσο πολύ? 
Αν επιτρέπεται κορίτσια τι ηλικία έχετε?

----------


## antaveri

Εφτασα 12000 εκτακτες με χολτερ. Εχω γοπ και διαφραγματοκηλη. Τα παραπανισια κιλα επιβαρύνουν πολυ την παλινδρομηση και αυτομάτως την καρδια σε εκτακτες και ταχυκαρδιες κλπ. Ψαξτε το πνευμονογαστρικο νευρο και θα σας λυθουν πολλες αποριες. Εκτακτες με πιανουν μεχρι και αν μιλαω δυνατα ή πολυ ωρα. Αν φαω γρηγορα κακο του κεφαλιου μου... Μικρα και συχνα γευματα , ελαφρια διατροφη,και κοιταξτε αυτο το νευρο .... Νομιζω θα βρειτε λυσεις. Οταν σας πιανουν εκτακτες οσο κι αν νομιζετε οτι δεν μπορειτε σηκωθειτε περπατηστε. Ο ρυθμος του περπατηματος καλυπτει τις εκτακτες... Κα
να δεκαλεπτο ειναι αρκετο

----------


## antaveri

Και επισης μαγνησιο. Το μαγνησιο βοηθαει πολυ

----------


## [email protected]

> Elenas έχεις δίκιο. Κ εγώ έχω θυροειδή, όχι χασιμοτο.. Δεν γνωρίζω πολλά για το χασιμοτο, αλλά όπως κ να έχει κ πάλι θα σου πω ότι καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια μπορεί να πάθουμε από άλλα πολλά. Εγώ ας πούμε έχω κάποια κιλά παραπάνω κ ένας καρδιολόγος μου είχε πει παλιά ότι λόγω των παραπανισιων κιλών μπορεί να εμφανίσω καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια. Για αυτό σου λέω δεν βγάζεις άκρη. 
> Όλο αυτό όμως με τις έκτακτες συστολές το ξέρουμε όλοι μας ότι είναι καθαρά στο μυαλό μας. Χθες παρόλο που πήγα στον καρδιολόγο το βράδυ πάλι με έπιασαν αλλά δεν άφησα να με πάρει από κάτω. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι και που μου το είχε πει και η ψυχολόγος μου είναι ότι τις έκτακτες συστολές τις έχω εδώ και 15 χρόνια. Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν έχω πάθει τίποτα από αυτές. Άρα γιατί τις αφήνουμε να μας επηρεάζουν τόσο πολύ? 
> Αν επιτρέπεται κορίτσια τι ηλικία έχετε?


Εγώ τις έχω από τα 31 και πάω για τα 42.. πάντως από Ιανουάριο δεν έχουν σταματημό … όταν με πιάνουν περπατάω ΚΑΤ ευθείαν και βήχω για να περάσουν , με φοβίζουν παρά πολύ !

----------


## maril76

Angy27 σε καταλαβαίνω
Κ εγώ έτσι νιώθω. Όταν για 2 βδομάδες είχα συνεχόμενες, αυτό προσπαθούσα να κάνω. Να περπατάω. Είχα γράψει σε ένα άλλο ποστ μου ότι εγώ είχα τρομερή επιδείνωση μετά από νόσηση από κορονοιο. Για 2 βδομάδες κάθε μέρα, σχεδόν όλη μέρα. Δεν έχω ξαναζήσει τέτοιο πράγμα. Αλλά έτσι όπως ήρθαν, έτσι κόπηκαν κιόλας. Μετά από αυτό που έγινε εκείνες τις ημέρες κ με τρόμαξε μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει, παθαίνω 1....2 κ αν τις πάθω μέσα στην ημέρα. Αλλά πλέον αυτές δεν τις δίνω σημασία, γιατί λέω στον εαυτό μου.....αφού δεν έπαθες τίποτα εκείνες τις μέρες, αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα....
Τις έχεις κ εσύ 11 χρόνια. Κ εγώ 15 χρόνια. Αν ήταν δεν θα είχαμε πάθει κάτι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια?....είναι πολλά αν το σκεφτείς κ η καρδιά μας αντέχει ακόμη. Κάποτε μου είχε πει ο καρδιολόγος μου ότι όσο τις σκέφτεσαι, τόσο θα σε επισκέπτονται. 
Γι αυτό σου λέω. Πρέπει να το σκεφτούμε λογικά. Δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση. Από την στιγμή που ξεκίνησαν κ από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κάποιο μαγικό χαπάκι, πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με αυτές. Μακάρι να μην υπήρχαν στη ζωή μας.

----------


## [email protected]

> Angy27 σε καταλαβαίνω
> Κ εγώ έτσι νιώθω. Όταν για 2 βδομάδες είχα συνεχόμενες, αυτό προσπαθούσα να κάνω. Να περπατάω. Είχα γράψει σε ένα άλλο ποστ μου ότι εγώ είχα τρομερή επιδείνωση μετά από νόσηση από κορονοιο. Για 2 βδομάδες κάθε μέρα, σχεδόν όλη μέρα. Δεν έχω ξαναζήσει τέτοιο πράγμα. Αλλά έτσι όπως ήρθαν, έτσι κόπηκαν κιόλας. Μετά από αυτό που έγινε εκείνες τις ημέρες κ με τρόμαξε μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει, παθαίνω 1....2 κ αν τις πάθω μέσα στην ημέρα. Αλλά πλέον αυτές δεν τις δίνω σημασία, γιατί λέω στον εαυτό μου.....αφού δεν έπαθες τίποτα εκείνες τις μέρες, αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα....
> Τις έχεις κ εσύ 11 χρόνια. Κ εγώ 15 χρόνια. Αν ήταν δεν θα είχαμε πάθει κάτι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια?....είναι πολλά αν το σκεφτείς κ η καρδιά μας αντέχει ακόμη. Κάποτε μου είχε πει ο καρδιολόγος μου ότι όσο τις σκέφτεσαι, τόσο θα σε επισκέπτονται. 
> Γι αυτό σου λέω. Πρέπει να το σκεφτούμε λογικά. Δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση. Από την στιγμή που ξεκίνησαν κ από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κάποιο μαγικό χαπάκι, πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με αυτές. Μακάρι να μην υπήρχαν στη ζωή μας.


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις .. το έχω σκεφτεί ότι τόσα χρόνια δεν έχω πάθει κακό , αλλά όταν έρχονται ο φόβος με επισκιάζει .. συν τα νεύρα και αυτό το γιατί .. βέβαια υπάρχουν και περίοδοι που δεν υπάρχουν καν … τώρα είμαι και από την φύση μου νευρική και αγχώδης… πνίγομαι σε μια κουταλιά νερό τα τελευταία χρόνια .. και σίγουρα αυτό δεν βοηθάει ..σ ‘ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μου την δίκη σου εμπειρία

----------


## maril76

Όλοι εμείς που τις παθαίνουμε είμαστε κ νευρικοί, κ αγχώδεις,κ ευαίσθητοι κ χίλια δυο. Έχω φίλες κ γνωστές με διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά προβλήματα. Εμείς έχουμε αυτό. Ας το δεχτούμε λοιπόν. Βέβαια αυτά στα γράφω για να τα βλέπω κ εγώ, αλλά όπως σου είπα κ πιο πάνω μετά από το συμβάν που είχα μετά τον κορονοιο, λέω όχι. Πρέπει να γίνω πιο σκληρή όσον αφορά τις έκτακτες. Angy27 ξέρεις τι θα πει να έχει κάποιος έκτακτες σχεδόν όλη την ημέρα. Όλη όμως. Κ αυτό για 2 βδομάδες. Μετά από αυτό λοιπόν οι 2....3....4 την ημέρα.....τίποτα δεν είναι.

----------


## [email protected]

> Όλοι εμείς που τις παθαίνουμε είμαστε κ νευρικοί, κ αγχώδεις,κ ευαίσθητοι κ χίλια δυο. Έχω φίλες κ γνωστές με διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά προβλήματα. Εμείς έχουμε αυτό. Ας το δεχτούμε λοιπόν. Βέβαια αυτά στα γράφω για να τα βλέπω κ εγώ, αλλά όπως σου είπα κ πιο πάνω μετά από το συμβάν που είχα μετά τον κορονοιο, λέω όχι. Πρέπει να γίνω πιο σκληρή όσον αφορά τις έκτακτες. Angy27 ξέρεις τι θα πει να έχει κάποιος έκτακτες σχεδόν όλη την ημέρα. Όλη όμως. Κ αυτό για 2 βδομάδες. Μετά από αυτό λοιπόν οι 2....3....4 την ημέρα.....τίποτα δεν είναι.


Εννοείται μετά από 2 εβδομάδες φρίκης οι 3 ή 4 παλεύονται … είμαστε όμως όλοι διαφορετικοί , εμένα οι 10 την ημέρα με εξαντλούν … όπως και να έχει καταλαβαίνω ότι είμαστε πολλοί και την παλεύουμε όλοι μας όπως μπορούμε …και ποιος ξέρει ; Μπορεί και μερικοί από εμάς να είναι τυχεροί και κάποια στιγμή να ξεπεραστούν …

----------


## maril76

Ξεπερνιουνται για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, αλλά πιστεύω σε καθε συμβάν που θα αγχωθουμε, στενοχωρηθουμε θα εμφανιστούν πάλι. Έχει τύχει να περάσουν κ μήνες χωρίς να έχω καμία. Κ μετά κάτι τυχαίνει κ να.....εμφανίζονται. κ όχι πάντα σε κάτι δυσάρεστο. Έχει τύχει να χαρώ για κάτι κ ναε πιάσει. Ότι να ναι γενικά. Πάντως Angy27 μην το βάζεις κάτω. Δεν είσαι μόνη....είμαστε πολλοί. Κ δεν ξέρω για εσένα, αλλά εμένα με βοηθάει να μιλάω για αυτό. Κ ειδικά με άτομα που έχουν τα ίδια συμπτώματα

----------


## [email protected]

> Ξεπερνιουνται για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, αλλά πιστεύω σε καθε συμβάν που θα αγχωθουμε, στενοχωρηθουμε θα εμφανιστούν πάλι. Έχει τύχει να περάσουν κ μήνες χωρίς να έχω καμία. Κ μετά κάτι τυχαίνει κ να.....εμφανίζονται. κ όχι πάντα σε κάτι δυσάρεστο. Έχει τύχει να χαρώ για κάτι κ ναε πιάσει. Ότι να ναι γενικά. Πάντως Angy27 μην το βάζεις κάτω. Δεν είσαι μόνη....είμαστε πολλοί. Κ δεν ξέρω για εσένα, αλλά εμένα με βοηθάει να μιλάω για αυτό. Κ ειδικά με άτομα που έχουν τα ίδια συμπτώματα


Ακριβώς όπως και εσυ … κάτω δεν το βάζω εννοείται αλλά στην στιγμή λίγος πανικός επικρατεί …θα πάω σε ψυχίατρο να δω τι θα μου πει … σ ευχαριστώ πάντως με έκανες να νιώσω λίγη ασφάλεια

----------


## Elenas

Ο ψυχίατρος θα θελήσει βα σου δώσει αγωγή. Το όλο θέμα είναι στην φοβια που μας έχουν προκαλέσει. Τρέχω συνεχώς σε κάποιον καρδιολόγο είμαι συνεχώς με το χέρι στο παλμό και τελικά καταλήγω βα έχω κρίσεις πανικού. Δεβ ξέρω πότε και αν θα μπορέσω ποτε να μην τους δίνω σημασία...

----------


## [email protected]

> Ο ψυχίατρος θα θελήσει βα σου δώσει αγωγή. Το όλο θέμα είναι στην φοβια που μας έχουν προκαλέσει. Τρέχω συνεχώς σε κάποιον καρδιολόγο είμαι συνεχώς με το χέρι στο παλμό και τελικά καταλήγω βα έχω κρίσεις πανικού. Δεβ ξέρω πότε και αν θα μπορέσω ποτε να μην τους δίνω σημασία...


Για αυτό θέλω να πάω στον ψυχίατρο , για τις φοβίες που έχουν πλέον μετά από τόσα χρόνια σωματοποιηθει. Και εγώ με ένα οξυμετρο είμαι … και σίγουρα τα γεγονότα που βιώσαμε τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια δεν μας βοήθησαν και έρχονται και αλλά …. Αγόρασα κάλτσες συμπίεσης προχθές και τις φοράω όλη την ημέρα ,και είμαι πολύ καλύτερα! Τώρα ψυχολογικό είναι ή όντως κάνουν δουλειά δεν ξέρω … εάν θες δοκίμασε

----------


## Elenas

Σε βοηθναε στις έκτακτες; κοιτα κατά 50 τοις εκατό είναι ψυχολογικό και θα σου πω γιατι. Έβαλα χολτερ για μέρες και δεν ένιωσα τιποτα. Και να πιέζομαι από εδώ να πιέζομαι από εκεί να λέω Α τώρα το βράδυ θα καταγράψει τις παύσεις που νιώθω. Και δεν ένιωσα τιποτα απολύτως ουτε καν απλές έκτακτες. Τώρα ποιος ξέρει τι έχει καταγράψει και δεν το ένιωσα βέβαια...θα ξέρω τις επόμενες μερες. Αλλα ενιωθα μια ασφάλεια με το χολτερ και κάπως είχα ξεαγχωθει. Το έβγαλα και πέρασα παλι εφιαλτικό βράδυ κάθε φορά που πήγαινα να κοιμηθώ τσούκου αρρυθμια

----------


## [email protected]

> Σε βοηθναε στις έκτακτες; κοιτα κατά 50 τοις εκατό είναι ψυχολογικό και θα σου πω γιατι. Έβαλα χολτερ για μέρες και δεν ένιωσα τιποτα. Και να πιέζομαι από εδώ να πιέζομαι από εκεί να λέω Α τώρα το βράδυ θα καταγράψει τις παύσεις που νιώθω. Και δεν ένιωσα τιποτα απολύτως ουτε καν απλές έκτακτες. Τώρα ποιος ξέρει τι έχει καταγράψει και δεν το ένιωσα βέβαια...θα ξέρω τις επόμενες μερες. Αλλα ενιωθα μια ασφάλεια με το χολτερ και κάπως είχα ξεαγχωθει. Το έβγαλα και πέρασα παλι εφιαλτικό βράδυ κάθε φορά που πήγαινα να κοιμηθώ τσούκου αρρυθμια


Πριν 9 χρόνια είχε βάλει και εγώ για 48 ώρες και μάντεψε … απολύτως τίποτα !! Τώρα εάν κάνουν δουλειά οι κάλτσες καλώς … από την στιγμή που δεν νιώθω τίποτα και πιέστηκα πάλι σήμερα λόγω δουλειάς … ελπίζω μα κρατήσει …

----------


## Medussa

Antaveri...έχω ακούσει για το πνευμονογαστρικό νεύρο αλλά τι κάνουμε με αυτό;εγώ δεν έχω έκτακτες αλλά πονάω στο στέρνο μιλάω και σαν να κόβεται ο αέρας λαχανιάζω κ ναυτία συχνά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...

----------


## Nati_8

Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι νέα στην παρέα, το τελευταίο καιρό παιδεύομαι και εγώ από ταχυκαρδιες, ταχυκαρδιες που με πιάνουν σε άσχετες στιγμές εκεί που είμαι ξαπλωμένη και βλέπω ταινία, σε ένα φαγητό έξω, και οι χειρότερες όταν κάνω δουλειές στο σπίτι ή ετοιμάζομαι για να βγω έξω. Μόλις πριν μισή ώρα έπαθα πάλι πήγα να βάλω ρούχα στο πλυντήριο και ξαφνικά αρχίζει να φεύγει η καρδιά μου να μου κόβεται η ανάσα και να ζαλίζομαι, ξάπλωσα κατευθείαν και μετά από κάποια λεπτά άρχισαν να πέφτουν, βέβαια τώρα είμαι λες και έχει περάσει τρένο από πάνω μου. Έχω κάνει πολλές εξετάσεις αλλά τπτ, θα τρελαθώ δεν το αντέχω άλλο αυτό μου χαλάει τη ζωη

----------


## Elenas

> Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι νέα στην παρέα, το τελευταίο καιρό παιδεύομαι και εγώ από ταχυκαρδιες, ταχυκαρδιες που με πιάνουν σε άσχετες στιγμές εκεί που είμαι ξαπλωμένη και βλέπω ταινία, σε ένα φαγητό έξω, και οι χειρότερες όταν κάνω δουλειές στο σπίτι ή ετοιμάζομαι για να βγω έξω. Μόλις πριν μισή ώρα έπαθα πάλι πήγα να βάλω ρούχα στο πλυντήριο και ξαφνικά αρχίζει να φεύγει η καρδιά μου να μου κόβεται η ανάσα και να ζαλίζομαι, ξάπλωσα κατευθείαν και μετά από κάποια λεπτά άρχισαν να πέφτουν, βέβαια τώρα είμαι λες και έχει περάσει τρένο από πάνω μου. Έχω κάνει πολλές εξετάσεις αλλά τπτ, θα τρελαθώ δεν το αντέχω άλλο αυτό μου χαλάει τη ζωη


Μονο παροξυσμικες ταχυκαρδίες η και έκτακτες; Έχεις καταγράψει κάποια από αυτές τις ταχυκαρδίες που ζαλίζεσαι σε καρδιογραφημα;

----------


## Νικος99

Καλησπερα κάπου είδα οτι είχες γράψει οτι είχες καποτε αρνητικά Τ…τι έγινε ξανα είχες και τι σ είπανε;μ βρέθηκαν κ μένα τωρα μετα απο 10 μέρες φύγανε μ είπανε και οι τρεις γιατροί οτι δν ειναι παθολογικό Αφου έκανες όλες τι εξετάσεις και οτι θα φύγει και οτι μαλλον προήλθε απο ανχος η απο ζόρισμα στην γυμανστικη η οτι περασα μια λοίμωξη…

----------

